# Chromosome Problems



## Jule

Hi Everyone

I am hoping for as much help and advice as possible.  Today we had a bit of bad news, it seems my DH chromosomes are abnormal and that is the reason that we are having recurrent miscarriages.  Can anyone help by telling me what can be done to help us get through this.  I cant see us having our IUI as planned to start next week....which is bit disappointing but i want to have the answers before we proceed with any other tx.  We are due to see consultant on Mon to tell us what our next plan will be.

Jule


----------



## kara76

hun have you tried searching the forum

ive have told you all that i know and i know you found the information helpful

i know this must be a very scary time for you and please know jule's im always here for you

my friend will also be in touch with you tomorrow for a chat

if its balance transloction then PGD could be a wise choice. they might suggest you see a gentic counsellor to go over your options

i am really hoping the clinic wil be able to give you information on this as that info my friend sent was very informative


----------



## Jule

Kara that was great what you sent the link and what your friend said.  The leaflet was very good and gave some hope as long as that is our problem.  Ive had a quick look now on internet but will look further over the weekend.  Was hopin that someone may have had some positive feedback on this.  Im hoping on Mon we are told its not as bad as we are thinking.  Poor DH is very upset about it all, as he feels its his fault...


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158528.0

here is also some information

aww jule's i feel for stu i really do, its not his fault and you won't love him any less. i think that if you read up on it at least you can maybe understand things a little more when speaking with JE

i wish i could give you and stu a big hug, this must be very daunting for you both


----------



## Jule

I know its all such a mind field who would have thought this.  They werent even going to do our chromosomes it was only that i pushed for it because i wanted a reason and look i got my reason   not really what i wanted to hear


----------



## kara76

chromosome testing is usually done after 3 miscarriage, thankfully i had mine done after 2 like you

i assume stu is coming with you monday?

when i spoke with you early you sounded very level headed and i bet your mind is now in a spin


----------



## Jule

Yes they insisted that he comes with me on Mon.  I still feel not too stressed but i just cant seem to understand why this has happebed, DH had super sperm like your DH Kara


----------



## kara76

stu would have always been like this, its his gentic make up. 

does anyone in his family have any issues? 

im glad your ok hunni as it is best not to panic


----------



## Jule

Not really sure we were just discussing this and how he must have had it from someone.  If it came from his parents they had 2 normal children so hopefully that is our hope


----------



## kara76

you make sure you hold on to hope hunni

i wish i knew more and i hope that the info ive told you has helped in some way


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Jule, I am so sorry to hear this. I'm sorry I can't offer you any advice but want to let you know that I am thinking of you and want to send a big


----------



## Taffy Girl

So sorry Jule   No advice but just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and DH. 
Hope that you have some better news at your appointment on Monday (or that Queen Google can at least come up with something to put your mind at rest a little in the meantime lol!)
Are you planning on going ahead with your IUI?


----------



## ANDI68

Jule, Been thinking of you both loads since last night.  Hope Monday doesn't take ages to come around and your appointment is more promising that you probably fear.


----------



## rach5

Hi Jule

Just to let you know that I am thinking and   for you and DH and hope you get your answers at your Monday appt


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone for your replies.  Im hoping that JE has some answers for us and a plan.  I doubt i will be able to go ahead with IUI unless they think it is worth it, but im not holding much hope for that now.  Im just hoping that we can still have tx using both my eggs and DH sperm otherwise i dont really know what the plan will be and not really sure doner is the way for us either.  I just feel we need answers before we can move forward!!!!


----------



## ebonie

aww jule only now hun i have seen this thread, im osrry for ur news hun . But i hope on monday they will come up with something positive for you both to go ahead with


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry jule. sending lots of   . i hope on monday je has some positive plans for you both. thinking of you both


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Jule,

So sorry about your news.  My husband was diagnosed with balanced translocation last week, so if this is your DH's issue, I may be able to shed a little light on it.

Balanced translocation is completely harmles for the person who has it.  If you think of DNA as being a bit like a ladder, with balanced tranlocation, it's a bit like the rungs are all mixed up.  But that's okay for the person who has it, as they have been like that since conception and the body knows where all its 'rungs' are.

The problem comes with conception.  Only half of the DNA is needed (as the other half comes from the other partner), so the 'rungs' snap in half, splitting the DNA down the middle.  Then this half 'ladder' joins with the partner's half 'ladder'.  The only problem is now some of the rungs don't match up.  The result is a child with some kind of disability, quite possibly severe.  This is why some women have recurrent miscarriages - it's the body's way of 'screening' embryos to make sure they're healthy.

It all sounds quite scary, but we were fortunate - my DH has azospermia, so we have never had to go through the pain of a mc.  Also, when we were told,  I was quite worried about my DH's reaction, but he was actually really pleased - we finally had a reason and it was not his fault, it was just one of those things.  None of his brothers and sisters have children (we aren't sure why for all of them), so now we have to tell then to get tested too.  My DH is really keen to go forward now with donor sperm, which is what we want to do.  But there are options.

We are seeing a geneticist.  Even though we want to use a donor, we think we should listen to what she has to say.  Hopefully you will also be referred to a geneticist - what I have said is quite overwhelming, but a geneticist can explain exactly how a child might be affected and what the chances of that happening would be.  I was lead to believe they were quite high BUT they can carry out genetic screening of embryos to find a healthy one - if you feel very strongly about having a biological child with your DH, this may be your way forward.

There is information on the internet about the condition, but it is fairly confusing and lists lots of possible birth defects, which is a bit frightening, so I'd say avoid.

Really hope my info hasn't upset you - there are things that they can do, but just sit tight until you see a specialist.  Feel free to PM me if you need more info or if your DH would like to speak to mine about it.

Take care,

J x


----------



## miriam7

jule im so sorry you have found this out but its a good job as i hope something can be done now


----------



## Jule

Jinglebell thanks for all that information.  DH is upset that he has a problem but i read you email to him and said that your DH would speak to him if he wanted to.  Thanks for that.  I certainly think we need to speak to someone more specialised in this area and im really hoping for a refferal to be made on Mon ansd possibly some answers.  

Thank you all for your emails.  Ill keep everyone posted on Mon and hopefully we can move forward and know exactly what the chromosome problems are.


----------



## kara76

jule i hope JE is able to help you tomorrow and guide you in what is the way forward


----------



## Queenie1

jule good luck for tomorrow i really hope that je is able to give you some positive plans to move forward with.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule, just wanted to wish you and DH all the best for your appointment tomorrow. Will be thinking of you 
Hope they are able to provide answers to some of your questions and that things will seem more positive for you x


----------



## popsi

jule.. thinking of you and DH tomorrow, hope you have some answers and can move forward positively xx


----------



## miriam7

hope appoinment goes well jule


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Jule


----------



## Jule

Hi Everyone Thanks for your good wishes and comments.

We had a nightmare in clinic today JE left us wait as she had to go to EC so we were sitting anxious for ages.

Finally spoke to Lyndon and JE.  DH has prob will 2 chromosomes,  a bit has snapped off one chromosome and attached itself to another. Its called balanced translocation.  Basically we have a quarter of a chance of any of our embryos not having this, so not good odds at all.  We have been referred to a genetic counsellor in Cardiff and they then need to refer us to Guys and St Thomas's hospitals in London.  We were both upset this morning as it feels such a huge step and all that travelling back and fore, but there is no option and there is slight hope that it may work,  Still feeling upset and tearful as you dont expect to hear such an awful thing but trying to remain positive. 

We are now at the start of another long journey.  Genetic counselling JE thought would be about a 6 week wait and then they will refer to London so god knows when we will start as their watiting list is prob ages, even years. 

We were told this is very rare and they prob refer about 4 people a year, so unfortunately we are the very unlucky ones


----------



## popsi

jule.. i am so sorry for you and your DH honey xx words just seem so inadequate right now, keep strong together you will get there its just a longer journey than you hoped xxxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sorry it was not better news for you today - sending you both lots of      

Hope you do not have to wait too long for your appointment.  

Thinking of you both as you embark on this next step of your journey and   that there will be a successful outcome at the end. 
x


----------



## Queenie1

jule i am so  sorry for you and dh. i'm really gutted for you and don't no what to say.

i really   that you don't have to wait too long before you can see someone in london. 


keep positive and look after each other and don't forget we are here for you.

 

xxxxx


----------



## kara76

jules you know my thought are with you and your dh

news like this really hits us hard but you know a way forward now and try and focus of taking one step at a time.


----------



## PixTrix

Jule you are in my thoughts, there doesn't seem to be any words at a time when someone special is hurting so much. Remember that all though we are not going through it we are sitting with you on your journey and are here for you


----------



## Cath34

Jule, I am so very sorry to hear this news. Its good that you are going to london, think of it was a positive and that you're going to the top to get the best results.I am back and forth to London for treatment and it isn't that bad honestly, better than Greece!!! I hope you and your DH try and stay positive on this journey. My thoughts are really with you guys.  Take Carexxx


----------



## rach5

Jules so sorry to hear of your news, thinking and  for you and DH.


----------



## miriam7

oh jule  i hope you are both ok ... hope you wont have to wait to long to go to london ...try think positive that something can be done now to help


----------



## Jinglebell

Jule,

So sorry it wasn't better news.  Give Guy's a ring and see how long their waiting list typically is.  We only ever have to wait 4-8 weeks at Bart's, so it might be similar?  

My consultant said the condition affects about 1 in every 500 people, but it isn't always diagnosed.  At Bart's they seemed to deal with it all the time.  At least by travelling down to London you know you will be dealing with experts who know just what to do in this situation.

Take care and hope things go speedily.

J x


----------



## ebonie

Jule im sorry to hear of this news today hun , thinking of you both xxxxxxx


----------



## Laura36

Jule, I'm so sorry to hear about the chromosome problems you and your DH are having.  This must have been such a shock.  Hopefully the wait for a genetic counsellor won't be that long and will JE refer you to the London clinic straight away?  Just to let you know I am thinking of you both


----------



## ANDI68

Thinking of you Jule x


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone.  I went to collect a copy of our notes yesterday ready to take to London.  I know it will be few weeks yet as the genetic counsellor needs to refer us and that is about a 6 week wait.  
We both still feeling bit down but nothing really we can do but sit back and wait.  Its like starting the road again from the beginning


----------



## kara76

have you had a good read through all your notes

im glad they copied them quick for you


----------



## Jule

Yes i haver read them but they not totally clear and the writing is terrible. The genetic reports are there are the pictures shwoing us the abnormal chromosomes but our odds are not written there so just want an appt for our fu so like you we can get answers.

hope your ok Kara, ill text you in morning and let you knwo where i am.
By the way glad your going to orange you can be my magic number.  You can take your number i did from 3 i asked for the PAC code and that allows you to take your number


----------



## Jule

Jinglebell
What is the plan with you now?  When will you be having the tx in London?  Did you refer yourself to Barts or did your local fertility hospital refer you there


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Jule,

Annoying that your notes aren't clearer - grr!  

It's been a stupidly long process to get to Bart's.  I went to my GP and said we'd been trying for 18 months and he was v dismissive and said to come back after 2 years.  I rebooked with a female GP (his wife!) who referred us to our local hospital for bloods and SA.  Went for follow-up with her and she said all was fine, so more (rather invasive) tests for me.  It was only at follow-up with consultant at hospital that she said GP had misread SA and DH had azospermia.  This was now October last year.  

She referred us straight to Bart's as our local hospital only does fertility investigation, not treatment.  Had 1st appt in Feb, another in March and another at the end of May.  Admin not always good, but okay if you keep chasing them up.  So has been 6 months since we were referred to Bart's and all is moving reasonably quickly.  Also, our consultant will do telephone appointments so we don't have to travel up every time.  Has also overbooked his clinic to fit us in and have his email to contact him if we need to.  The wait is still frustrating, but can't really complain.

We are now trying to be 'efficient' - we are trying to get counselling for using a donor on same day as seeing geneticist.  Would be worth finding out whether you need to see multiple people and booking on the same day if poss.  I'm sure Guy's will try to accommodate you if you're travelling all this way.  Cannot believe you are having to travel this far!  I've only had 2 days off of work so far and praying I can have treatment in summer hols (I'm a teacher) so as not to create probs at work.  Cannot imagine what a hassle it must be for you!

Will keep everything crossed for you and hope you get an appointment quickly.  Let me know if you need someone to show you around London!  

J x


----------



## kara76

jule i have got my pac code so thank god i can keep my number phew

hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## ANDI68

You're still in my thoughts Jule xxx


----------



## Jule

Just to update you all i came home fri to a phone call from the gentic dept and thye still have recived no referral.  I cant belive this after me emailing JE and telling her how long the waiting list was and how rude the lady waS on the phone.  Anyway i rang the clinic and spoke to Deb and she said she will chase it for me tom.  Its alsready been 2 weeks and no referral, they have told me that there is a 3 month wait already so this is just delaying it longer... 

Im glad that rude lady at genetics was on the case perhaps she will be good after all, ill ring her again tom and keep you posted.


----------



## kara76

oh thats naugthie

one thing to remember, your wait should go from referral anyway. Keep on at them hun.


----------



## Jule

yes will do ill ring Debbie at clinic and genetics tomorrow and keep ringing til i know whats happening.  Hopefully becuase of our ages thye will see us sooner than 3 months, time goes so quickly its already been 3 weeks..
How are you?


----------



## PixTrix

Oh that poop Jule, not fair that you have to keep chasing. Hope it is all sorted soon x


----------



## miriam7

thats unfair jule hopefully debbs will be on the case for you  and sort it


----------



## Cath34

Jules Ihope you get some answers soon hun. xx


----------



## Jule

Well i spoke to Debbie today and the referral has been sent but they are sending another today.  Deb did say i could ring her again if any further problems.  I rang genetics and they will look out for it and ring me fri if still no sign so   it gets there this week as im already 3 weeks waiting and could be another 3 months before even an appt


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hope you manage to get it sorted this week Jule 
Have a fab time in London - enjoy the show


----------



## Jule

ooh thanks cant wait, 2 holidays its been great.


----------



## kara76

im so please debs was on the case

fingers crossed you hear soon

lovely to see you today hun and to met don and george


----------



## PixTrix

Hope they get the referral real soon Jule and you have a lovely holiday x


----------



## popsi

jule.. hope they sort it for you soon honey, its so frustrating, but deb is good x enjoy London xx


----------



## Jule

yes i will enjoy thanks everyone. Its going to be boiling...
Im glad its Deb sorting things hopefully it will all be sorted by the end of the week.
Kara George was still waving long after you had gone lol bless...


----------



## kara76

you have a fab time in london huni and friday will bring good news im sure

if not tell them to give me the referrel and i will take it to them lol


----------



## Jule

oh yes thats a good idea ill have to do that lol


----------



## miriam7

im now picturing kara speeding down motorway with your referal   have a lovely time jule


----------



## kara76

cath i hope yesterday went well and your LIT is all sorted ready for your next cycle

so now whats the plan?

wait for af and start?


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Kara, yes it went as well as can be expected thanks. I am so knackered today. 

The plan now is to start down reg on 13th whooo hooo! Stimms from 22nd I think Only trouble is I need to re test my LAD to see if LIT has worked no less than 3 weeks and results will come back while i'm cycling!!! If its not good I may need to get another LIT done, but I really hope I wont need it!

Jow are you hun?


----------



## kara76

stay postive, im sure 2 will have done the job you get the results just before stimms?

im good hun my scan the other day has made me feel more postive so thats good


----------



## PixTrix

thats good news Cath, good luck x


----------



## miriam7

not long now then cath really hope your visits to greece will pay off


----------



## kara76

jule i bet your having a wonderful time in that big london (line stolen from 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps lol)


----------



## Jule

Yes had fab time, it just went way too quickly.
We went to Guys and the man on reception was very helpful. He said that once we have been seen by genetics here in Cardiff we will need a referal to the gentics in Guys.  From that time he thinks the wait will be 6-9 months and thats depending on what tests need doing and whether they have a licence to tx whatever our prob is and if not they have to apply for the licence.  We came away quite pleased as i was concerned that this could turn into years so hopefully by this time next year we would have had our tx and hopefully have our BFP...


----------



## PixTrix

Sounding positive Jule, so glad.


----------



## Jule

yes we thought that.  I will chase cardiff again tom though cause at the moment that is what is delaying us.  Hoepfully they should have received our referal now.  Was it you that gave me all those bubbles-if so thanks hopefully they will be very lucky for me...


----------



## PixTrix

I think Kara did some before me and then had a mad mission to get to 777!! My pleasure. Def give them a call tomoz, I have found that you need to keep on their case. Once that is sorted you are on your way x


----------



## Jule

Thanks again yes i will im conscious that time is going quick and im getting older. I was told that 39 is the cut off for PGD so not long really as soon to be 35!!

Hope you are feeling better i read on one of the threads that you must have posted feeling down hope things have sorted themselves for you now  

Cath all sounding positive for you now, hopefully this will be it now that everything has been sorted and you will get your BFP


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks alot better now.  that you get throught everything before then, have a BFP and a little one in your arms x


----------



## mimi41

Jules i'm glad its not such a long wait.


----------



## Queenie1

jule glad to hear that the wait isn't too long.


----------



## Jule

Today phoned genetics they have finally recived our referral but its dated from 1st July which is a bit crap...but at least they finally have it.  they said we should hear next week and hopefully have our appt thru within 6 weeks.  I hope that is the case..


----------



## PixTrix

So glad that they have finally received it Jule, at least now you have a rough timescale to look to. You are right 1st July is crap considering when it should have gone off. Hope you get your appoint through sooner than expected x


----------



## Jule

Thanks will keep you posted.  Not long now til your tx how exciting, there will be loads of you at the same time good luck


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Jule will be awaiting news   yeah getting closer now, it good there a few to go through it with x


----------



## Queenie1

jule so pleased that referral has gone through but agree about date it's crap. at least now things are moving. would you be able to check to see if they have cancellation app. 6 weeks will soon fly by.


----------



## mimi41

Jules 6 weeks will fly, hope you are well hunni


----------



## Laura36

Jule, it's great that you now have a date to focus on even if it is a bit further away than you'd hoped. It will fly by and   you get the answers you need.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Progress at last for you Jule - hooray - about flippin time too. 
Hope you get your appointment through soon. 
Sounds like you have enjoyed your holidays - hope you are feeling relaxed    
x


----------



## miriam7

hope your appoinment hurrys up jule


----------



## kara76

nice to chat earlier hun and well done on your bike ride, im very impressed


----------



## Jule

A bit of an update i have an appointment 11 August in genetics in Cardiff so at least we have a start to our new journey


----------



## popsi

jule.... thats great news xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh that is fab news Jule, it must be so good to actually seeing things moving forward, will be thinking of you


----------



## Laura36

Hurrah, Jule that's no long now.


----------



## kara76

jule im chuffed your appointment isn't too far away and soon you will know what is what

have fun today


----------



## Taffy Girl

Fantastic that you have your appointment Jule  
Here's hoping that things can start moving for you again and that you will start to have some answers


----------



## mimi41

Glad you have a date Juls


----------



## kara76

jul how was london hunni? hope you had a great time


----------



## Jule

Yes we had great time i was knackered yesterday though and still fell tired today.


----------



## btbam

Hi Jule,
I was reading your post and thought you might be interested in hearing about my little sis.

She and Hubbie were ttc for 7 years.  Initially she was diagnosed with PCOS and put on metformin which resulted in her getting pregnant 5 times but miscarrying early each time.  Chromosomal analysis showed that she had a balanced chromosomal translocation - she and Hubbie were referred to London (they're in Bristol) for PGD but guess what - she got pregnant again before that and my wonderful nephew and Godson was born fit and healthy ( her pregnancy was very worrying for all though, given the chances of disability).  She now has 3 wonderful kids: the oldest 2 have completely normal chromosomes and the bubba ( a surprise!) also has the balanced translocation. At some point, when she's older, we'll have to explain it all to her, but her mum's proof that she too can have a wonderful family, despite the chromosomal translocation.

                        ^pray
Praying it will be the same for you.

xxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

BTbam - thats lovely of you to share that - Congrats to your sister and I Hope and   that your dreams come true too  

Jule hope that you find some comfort from this


----------



## Jule

Oh wow that is amazing, i love hearing of stories like that, thanks for sharing that.  It gives us a reason to remain positive.  I cant belive that she never had any tx for her babies, its really good news   Hopefully we wont have too long to wait.  Good luck with your tx


----------



## Jule

WEll our appt is tomorrow.  We are gonna sit down tonight and right a list of questions.  REally hope things are going to move quicker than we think.  I will keep you all posted.


----------



## kara76

loads and loads of luck tomorrow huni and i hope it goes really well


----------



## Laura36

Wow, Jule that went quickly.  Loads of luck.  I really hope you get some info and answers.


----------



## Queenie1

jules loads and loads of luck for your appointment tomorrow. really hope they give you lots of answers


----------



## Taffy Girl

That did seem to come around quickly - but probably seems a long wait for you. Wishing you lots of luck. Hope they are able to give you some answers to your questions. At least this will get the ball rolling for you again   hope that can give you a better indication of timescales too 
x


----------



## popsi

Jule.. huge amounts of luck for tomorrow, hope this is the begining of your journey to your little one xxxx will be thinking of you and your DH


----------



## miriam7

good luck jule


----------



## PixTrix

loads of luck Jule


----------



## Jule

ooh thanks everyone, ive just written my list of questions and done my family tree as thats what they want.  Just want to get there now so that i can get answers. Will post tom evening when im home and fill you all in.


----------



## kara76

good on ya girl

glad you got all your questions sorted


----------



## Jule

what were you saying Kara about the waiting lists?


----------



## kara76

what is the waiting time

referral to treatment time?

england its 18 weeks and i think wales were trying to reduce to 16 weeks


----------



## Jule

i knew i'd forget thanks Kara


----------



## kara76

anything else?

hehe i also knew you would forget once you got off the phone lol


----------



## btbam

Good luck for tomorrow.  All the geneticists around here are lovely and don't worry too much about remembering everything coz they always put it all in a really comprehensive letter for you.


----------



## Jule

Thanks hopefully they will be on the ball and refer us asap.  Time is ticking on and i dont want to wait ages for thisa.Hopefully Cardiff wont delay us!


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for tomorrow Jule xx


----------



## ebonie

Good luck to you both for your appointment tomorrow hun


----------



## Jule

Hi Everyone sorry a bit late been busy all evening.

My appt went well.  They are going to refer us to guys even though they normally refer to UCL in London.  I asked why and what the difference but she didnt really have an answer so asked to be refered to where i have info about.  She will make the referal today and also needs to refer to our Gp as we may be able to get funding as we are now a genetic problem and not infertility which is good.  The cost in Guys is £7000 and UCL £10,000 per cycle!!!  The counsellor did leave a message on my phone this evenig to say that she has emailed guys to check they will see us (dont know why they wouldnt unless Cardiff have some kind of contract with UCL)  Anyway im gonna ring her thur when she is bac in work and say to refer us wherever they will take us.  At the end of the day we want tx and i dont really care where that comes from.

All in all a positive day and we feel very pleased.  We are now hopign the referral process wont be too long.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## kara76

jule im so pleased for you.

this is great news


----------



## Laura36

Fantastic news Jule.  That's very expensive though so I really hope you get some funding from your GP.
Did they say how long before you get an appt?


----------



## miriam7

brilliant news apart from the cost    will they fund it all for you?


----------



## PixTrix

Fab news Jule. So glad that the wheels are in motion.   That you get funding


----------



## Queenie1

so pleased for you jules and dh. glad to hear your app went well i hope the wait for an app to london isn't too long a wait for you.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - thats sounds like a really positive day - so pleased for you and DH.  
 that you dont have to wait too long and that you can get some funding - thats a lot of money


----------



## btbam

Phew - at last things are moving for you      great news.


----------



## Cath34

Great news Jules, best of luck to you both. Hope you do get funding for it. xx


----------



## ANDI68

Glad to hear things are moving forward for you both Jules x


----------



## Jule

Bit of news, finally got hold of the counsellor who said that its fine to be referred to guys and she is in the process of writing letters to them, the GP and us. She thinks we should get them in about a week.  As soon as that arrives ill make an appt with GP as i know she would have recived her letter and then go from there.  She did say that we wont be seen until the funding is agreed so she thinks it will be possibly months!!!  Ill make sure im constantly on the phone to everyone cause the sooner guys sees us the sooner we can have tx again   it wont be a year from now....


----------



## PixTrix

That is good news that you are a step closer Jule. I will   that the process isn't too long and you can soon have tx


----------



## Laura36

Jule, good news that things are moving forward.  Hope it's not too slow but it's a good plan to keep on pushing them every step of the way.  As you say you want it to happen like yesterday.


----------



## miriam7

thats good you can go to guys...hope the waits not to long for you jule


----------



## Queenie1

jule glad things are moving for you and hope that it keeps moving quickly for you


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone i will keep you all posted, if no letter arrives by the end of nxt week ill be back on the phone


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just seen this - good to hear that you have a little bit of progress  

Keep on the case Jule


----------



## ebonie

Only just seen this as well jules sorry , 

pray that everything will move quickly for u hun , Its good that u can go to guys hun and hope the funding will be here sooner rather than later


----------



## Jule

Hi EVeryone

Firstly im really sorry ive not been on here to support anyone but i have been in a bad place and so not been in any state of mind to support anyone when i cant sort my own head out.

We finally went to panel for our PGD funding and we got turned down.
Since then we have contacted JE and Lyndon. Lyndon has replied and said he is hoping to do PGD next year and JE not responded apart from to say she will look at our notes-that was 2 weeks ago and that was after i sent her a reminder email about the email i sent a week previous to that!!!

Im feeling quite angry and upset by the unit as i feel i have put a lot if time and effort into the petition which would have helped us as patients and the unit-as they would be having funding for 3 cycles for all patients going through there.  That can only be a good thing for them financially.  

Anyway after all that time spent getting over a 1000 sugnatures i cant even get a response from JE.  Therefore i feel at this moment in time i will not be goign to the WAG on the 17th as i feel i can no longer support this when i cant get funding for an added problem as well as infertility!!!, and i cant get support from the people whom you would have thought would have helped us   


Since we have had no reply and so cant get any help in our appeal we have appealed without any help from the professionals. WE have doen a bit of research and sent a letter back and so are waiting for a repsonse to our appeal   we may now get funding although not very optimistic.


We have decided there is no way we can afford cycles of between £7000-10000 so we are putting our house on the market at the end of the week and moving to a smaller house to help fund this   

We have also sent all our forms back to guys and are awaiting to hear about an appt there.  They said we would be seen within 8 weeks of them reciving our forms.  

This is where we are up until now, as you can all imagine it has been a rollercoaster but i will try and come on here more frequently nd give you all support on your ongoing journeys.


----------



## mimi41

Jules i do think it is terrible that you have not been supported by the clinic.  

Any support needed you know where i am


----------



## popsi

jules.. i think its appauling they are not helping you, but am not totally surprised as I had issues with them regarding the DHEA trial too with JE.. not that it compares to yours honey but know where your coming from, and you have done so much for them too


----------



## Queenie1

jules i am so very very sorry. it is awful that they won't fund and i hope they change their minds. i really hope je responds to your email is able to help you get what you deserve. 

i'm here if you need me we are all here to support you through this is you want us.


----------



## Jule

Thanks all i know your here and thats why im back. I am mentally in a better place as we will move forward with or without the help of the clinic.  I feel better that me and DH have mutually come to the decision about selling the house and we both want the same things which has been a huge help and relief.  I knwo i got loads to catch up on and cant possibly catch up on it all but hope you are all doing ok and moving forward with your journeys


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh Jule      - sorry you have been having such a tough time - but good to hear you are coming up with a plan to keep moving forward.  Anything we can do to help - just yell


----------



## miriam7

oh jule im sorry you have been having a ****e time ...thats not nice of clinic not getting back to you hope you hear of her soon...its good you have both decided on still having treatment i really hope you win appeal so you dont have to sell your house its so unfair


----------



## kara76

jules you know my feelings on this and i am always here to help and support you

see you tomorrow hun


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Jules I am so sorry. THat is pretty sh***y that clinic is not giving you the support that you SHOULD have. I was only thinking of you today and wondering how you are because haven't seen you on here, I can totally understand that your head has been in a bad place. I so hope that things can be sorted.
Don't worry about trying to be here to give us all support, come and have the support that you need right now. We all care


----------



## Laura36

Jule, sorry I've only just seen your post.  I'm so sorry you've been having a rubbish time hun.  It's awful that you haven't even had a response to your e-mails from JE.  It's not asking much as you say.  
I think it's very unfair if you end up having to sell your house. 
     

Let me know if you fancy meeting up for a cuppa soon.  I'm really busy this week but next week is a lot better.


----------



## ebonie

Aww jules only now i have seen this post hun im so sorry to hear , That you are not getting any support hun so crap !! Im here if u want to chat hun loads of hugs emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone for your support it has been dificult but i feel much beter now we have a plan.  Em looking forward to catching up with you fri.
Laura would be great ill text you some days i can meet.


----------



## Jule

Well we had a letter fromJE today and she has said that we shoudl continue with our appt in London and see what the gentics say in London.  So basically we cant have our IUI until they tell us in London we can! Cant see that happening.
Our appeak has gone in and we go back to panel on Wed so we will have to wait and see.
We have seen loads of estate agents over the past few days so we will make our decision tom and put it up on the market mon.  Just hope that we sell the house quickly so that we can move forward with our tx


----------



## miriam7

really hope you win appeal   sorry to be dull but how come you can still have iui i nthought you were only going to have tx in london ?


----------



## PixTrix

Just want to send you a big   Jule xx


----------



## Queenie1

that you get good news about appeal this week.


----------



## kara76

im keeping my fingers crossed for you both


----------



## Laura36

Jule, I really hope you get a good result from your appeal


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - 
Wishing you all the luck in the world for your appeal on Wednesday. Keeping everything crossed for you  
x


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Jule, you really do deserve to win this appeal


----------



## popsi

jule.. wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, hope you and your DH will have the news you both so deserve, i will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Jule

Thanks again for your good wishes, Im not too hopeful but i suppose you never know.

We heard from Guys today and they said they had heard we didnt get our funding and what our plan was.  WE said we want the tx and if we dont get funding we will pay so we have our 1st appt 4th January. They said thye need to do more bloods and the wait is 4-5 months private or NHS, so we are lookign at next May ish.  Seems forever away but i suppose at least we are on the road.

House pictures are being taken Fri morning and then hopefully it should be in the paperand online. Hope we manage to sell quickly


----------



## kara76

things are moving at last hun and by the time crimbo is over it wont be too long even though i know it sounds like a long time

will you house be online?


----------



## Jule

yes online and in local property paper


----------



## kara76

thats great hun. its such a pain having people come and view as you can never just have a messy day lol


----------



## Jule

no more messy days til we are in a new house lol.  Cant wait...wish it was yesterday!


----------



## PixTrix

Having dates in place is a step in the right direction. So hope you get the funding


----------



## miriam7

good luck jule really hope they come to there senses and decide to fund


----------



## Queenie1

jule wishing all the luck in the world that you win your appeal.   

as others have said once xmas is done your app will soon be here.


----------



## kara76

have you had any news hun?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hoping that no news is good news - but here's a few      just in case
Good that you have an apppointment to work towards. Here's hoping that 2010 will be your year 
x


----------



## Queenie1

when are they going to panel jule


----------



## Jule

Well we went back to panel last wed and thye couldnt make a decision on us and have asked IVF wales for more info,  WE go back to panel tomorrow to really praying they change their mind on us and give us funding.  Hopefully today will change things for us     Will keep you all posted


----------



## Queenie1

will have everything crossed for you. will say   for you as well.


----------



## Jule

thanks queenie hopefully all these prayers will work


----------



## ANDI68

That's optimistic Jule, they haven't said no.  Good luck x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for Panel tomorrow Jule - hope you got all the info you needed from clinic in the end.
Will be thinking of you and DH and will say a few   for you. 
Hope that your reward for all your hard work to help others is waiting for you tomorrow


----------



## Jule

Thanks i hope so too.  I rang the clinic 3 times yesterday and no reply so i have emiled JE to ask if she needs further info, i got no reply so just hope HCW have managed to speak to her otherwise that may delay us!


----------



## miriam7

really hope they will give you funding tomorrow jule ...kara mentioned your case in speech so hopefully that will help


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for panel tomorrow and with all the work you put into the petition you deserve this from the Heath


----------



## PixTrix

So hope that tomorrow brings good news Jule and that clinic are very supportive of you in the info that they give


----------



## kara76

good luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you

sorry i couldnt call you back tonight as you can see its mega late and only now im home. you sounds very upbeat in your messge so keep that frame of mind...things are changing hun


----------



## Queenie1

good luck today jule.


----------



## mimi41

Good luck today jules, will you hear today or will it be a few days?


----------



## PixTrix

thinking of you today Jules


----------



## Jule

Well girls what a flipping nightmare i am getting so ****** off with this!!
WE HAVE NOT BEEN TO PANEL!!
IVF wales didnt get back to HCW and so they didnt have the information they needed.  I have just rung the clinic and Kerry spoke to JE who hasnt heard from HCW, so i really dont know whats going on.  I have contacted HCW by email and left a phone message for them to ring me.  This is absolutely ridiculous messing with people's lives!!! I can only assume panel will not be again until next wed!!


----------



## kara76

damn those people, this is down to letter writing and delays by them. ask them to email the information through to janet if i were you

now try not to get too down hearted which i know is hard hunni and you do have a life line now from the announment last night

did you actually speak with je?


----------



## Jule

no she was in clinic but i spoke with Kerry who spoke with her and then rang me back,  She said she hadnt heard anything.  I have rung JE secretary and she had an email off HCW but wasnt going to show it to JE until fri? Whats that all about!!!


----------



## kara76

dunno seems weird but is she gona show her now?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Found you, what are they playing at. Dont they realise that peoples lives are on hold waiting for them  They are dreadful. I know that everyone is busy but this is their jobs for god sake. They should surely realise that what they are discussing is the most important things to them and not treat it as a ' it will get done when it gets done'.

They need too pull their fingers out fo their arses and get things sortd.

 that you get some good news soon


----------



## Jule

I think she gonna show her tom, i did say that she needed to have seen this mon aswe have now not gone to panel again!
I wonder what HCW are doing though, why arent they chasing it, they knew they didnt have the info they shoudl have been ringing again.

This has been weeks and weeks and im feeling all upset again about it all    I seem to spend more time crying than happy at the mo!


----------



## kara76

when i went through the process they never chased anyting up it was all down to me and that is very stressful and in your case well the funding is so much more important as it has been given to others in our situation so why the hell not you

sweetheart i know its so very stressful but you will get there even if it doesnt feel like it right now. its not fair that you have to do all the running but that is the way things are, you are a number to them and they dont know how much of an impact this has


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh flippin 'eck Jule      
will reply fully later - but feeling very very     on your behalf
Try keep your chin up hun  
x


----------



## Queenie1

oh jule i am so sorry these people are messing with your life and emotion.

i really hope and pray that you get the information soon and are able to go to panel next week.


----------



## kara76

jule

like the ticker and i hope you can remove the credit card from it soon


----------



## Jule

thanks hopefully i will be able to.  Im trying to put 2 tickers on ther but it wont let me


----------



## kara76

thats probably cause you sig is too big

im not allowed 2 sigs either boo hiss boo

whats the second one for?


----------



## Jule

going to edinburgh next weekend to christmas shop and drink


----------



## Queenie1

ooh that sounds nice jule, have always wanted to go to scotland. have never been yet but hope to one day.


----------



## Jule

Its lovely i have been once before to Edinburgh for hen weekend so didnt see much.  WE are going fri to mon so should get to see a whole lot more.  Really looking forwrad to it.  My sister and i and  a couple of friends so should be great.  Glasgow is lovely too me and dh went some years ago in ajnuary and it was snowing it was lovely,  You should go im sure you would enjoy it


----------



## kara76

wow love the idea of drinking lol

bet its wicked partying there


----------



## Jule

It is nice its a great place for hen and stag do's nice things to see and do also...from what i can remember


----------



## kara76

oh i bet your will steaming on a hen do, i went to newcastle once on a hen party and i have to say its was wild and that is by my standards lol

are you flying up?


----------



## Jule

yes from cardiff early morning flight up there fri 27th and back early mon.  Im soo looking forward to it.


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry this has been frustrating for you Jule.  Hoping things get sorted soon and you get a favourable outcome


----------



## popsi

Jule.. i am so sorry you are being treated so badly, you of all people deserve a little more co-operation, i so hope its sorted in the right way very soon


----------



## mimi41

Jules hun, i am a little confused.  Is it the secretary that hasn't shown je the email.  Sorry the delay in everything has f*cked everything up.


----------



## Jule

Yes thats what it appeasr cause she told me that she shows JE things on a fri as she has time to look at them.  I did sayb that this has delayed us for yet another week


----------



## miriam7

really hope they get a move on and sort this for you


----------



## Jule

WEll everyone a bitof an update. We went to panel on WEd and we have been granted our funding. WE cannot belive this, it is so amazing and im so glad i appealed as we didnt think they would give us the funding.  We are both over the moon. So cant wait for aour 1stappt in Januray we are back on the road yay yay


----------



## PixTrix

yippee doo, over the moon for you Jule, fab. Just think some people may not appeal against a decision and not end up with what they are entitled to. So happy for you, well done.


----------



## kara76

yay yay yay yay yay and a million other yays

i am so over the moon for you both yay


----------



## Queenie1

jule that is fantastic news well done you for fighting for it.


----------



## mimi41

Fab news hunny, it couldn't happen to a nicer couple xx


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Julia and DH, good for you for sticking at it both ... woooooo hooooo!!!


----------



## miriam7

oh jule that is brilliant news im so pleased for you   does this mean you wont have to put house on market ?


----------



## popsi

jule... i am so so happy for you honey, its only what you and your DH deserve so much, hope your opening the champers (sorry i love it an any excuse lol) xxx WELL DONE YOU BOTH !! XXX


----------



## Jule

thanks everyone we still cant believe it, itsamazing.  Our house is on the market so we are tied for 12 weeks the board is up and its advertised.  i think we will have to see what happens.

woo hoo


----------



## popsi

jule.. if anyone visits.. just tell them about the neighbour with the snakes and rats    lol .. that should put them off hey !!


----------



## mimi41

Hi jules you still on cloud nine lol


----------



## Jule

oh yes still up there on that lovely floating cloud you would swear we were pregnant already its been such a hard slog this funding lark and to think everyone else got theirs from me fighting and that didnt help me.  Who cares now i have mine too woo hoo.

Do you know i dont even care now if the house sells cause we got our funding and that is all that is important.

HAd an interview today so would be lovely if that is good news too.

Off shopping to edingburgh tomorrow til mon so will be having few drinks with my friends to celebrate cant wait   Got ot be up at 3.30 though so must go to bed.


----------



## mimi41

Have a great time in edinburgh.

You and stu deserve this, so enjoy and hopefully babies next year.  Woohoo to 2010


----------



## Jule

hey stu not coming its a girlie weekend!  He can enjoy weekend on his own lol.  I so hope im pregnant next year i think it will be all our years all you who are pregnant with your babies, popsi with hers and hopefully us being pregnant and everyone else going through tx


----------



## PixTrix

have a fab time Jule


----------



## mimi41

That would be great!!!!


----------



## miriam7

have a lovely time juls ...at least you can only accept a full price offer on house now because you dont have to get money for tx


----------



## kara76

have a fab time hunni and please drink something for me lol


----------



## sugar-fairy

So pleased that you got your funding, that is wonderful news  

Have a lovely weekend in Edinburgh, hope the weather stays nice for some shopping if not you will have to spend the weekend in the pub


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - OMG that is just fab news - and very well deserved 
So pleased for you both - that must be one big weight off your mind. 
 that 2010 is your year x


----------



## Laura36

Wow, well done Jule.  That's brilliant news that you both deserve so much.   

Enjoy your shopping weekend!  What's your interview for?


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone and not long now until our 1st appt in Guys.  My interview was for a job in Barry Laura a bit nearer home but i didnt get it so will have to keep travelling for a littel while longer.  HAd a fab time in Edinburgh and went to birmingham yest so xmas shopping nearly finished woo hoo


----------



## Jule

Just thought i would bring this nearer the top so that i can keep it upto date. Only a week until our long awaited appointment woo hoo


----------



## popsi

oh Jule... i wish you all the luck in the world and more honey xxx


----------



## miriam7

thats gone quick hope appointment goes well and you can start soon


----------



## kara76

bet you cant wait to get a plan of action


----------



## Ravan

not long now Jule,you'll soon be on your way


----------



## Queenie1

not long to go jule and hope that you can start soon.


----------



## Taffy Girl

That ticker is motoring along now  
Wishing you lots of luck for your appointment next week.  
Hope you managed to sort out your travel arrangements without it breaking the bank


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for monday jules, i'll be thinking of you


----------



## Laura36

Good luck for Monday Jule.  I really hope you and DH have a plan sorted ready to start soon


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Jule


----------



## Jule

Well we have decided to drive to Reading and then train it in.  The train was too expensive from home as we would be travelling peak times.  I rang guys today and spoke to the consultant.  I was a bit concerned as when i read the literature it was talkiing about just doing paper work on Mon and then returning for tests at a later date.  Its a long way to travel for paper work!!  Anyway she told me that thye would need to do paper work and if we wanted to go ahead with PGD after the discussion we could have our bloods taken that day even though they normally do that at the next appt......as if after all we have been through that we wouldnt go through with it.... 
ANyway she said there was no waiting list but we would need the bloods and wait to check that PGD would work for us....she did say that she didnt feel reading our notes that this would be a problem.  AFter these results come back (dont know how long they take) we can go up for a planning appt and plan for 7 weeks in advance as they need lab space for the biopsy of the embryo's.  SO i think it looks like it will be april may but should know more about the length of time with these results on mon  Will keep you all posted.  WE are both very excited now


----------



## sugar-fairy

Wow jule that is fantastic news, I am so excited for you both. So glad there is no waiting list and you can start as soon as the test results cone back. What a way to start the year xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh jule thats great that you have so much info - ahead of your appointment. 
April/May is not tooooo far away - although it probably seems an age after all you've been through to get this far   Things are certainly moving for you now. Good luck to you both for Monday 
x


----------



## Queenie1

thats great news jule. good luck for monday


----------



## kara76

that is amazing news yay yay

i am so excited for you both, things will move quick as i know your always busy so time will fly


----------



## mimi41

Fantastic news jules


----------



## PixTrix

So happy for you Jule, you are soon to be starting your journey


----------



## miriam7

great news to start the new year with


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck Juls xxxx


----------



## Ravan

2 days to go! You excited?
Good luck Juls


----------



## Jule

Yes getting excited bit nervous as well though i just wanna know all the answers to my questions and be able to start and i know we will have to wait for bloods 1st so it wont be quite yet.  Hoping Mon brings good news with a plan


----------



## marieclare

Good luck Jules will be thinking of you x


----------



## kara76

good luck for tomorrow 

please let me know how it all goes cause i will be thinking of you both.


----------



## mimi41

Really good luck tomorrow Jules and Stu.  I will be thinking of you both


----------



## PixTrix

will be awaiting newd jule, loads of luck x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck tomorrow Jule

 it all goes well and that the ball starts rolling and you get some dates.


----------



## Ravan

Good luck tomorrow  will be thinking of you


----------



## popsi

thinking of you both tomorrow good luck look forward to hearing your news xx


----------



## Queenie1

will be thinking of you tomorrow. all the very best of luck to you and stu. really hope you come away with lots of good news.


----------



## Laura36

Jule, loads of luck for your appt tomorrow.  Hope you get all the answers you need and a plan to move forward quickly!


----------



## Jule

Ooh thanks everyone, alll these lovely good luck wishes.  Ive got butterflies when i think about it but we are both very excited.  We have got all out paperwork ready and our notes.  We plan to leave at 8am to give us plenty of time-especially as we are expecting the roads to be busy as its everyones 1st day back in work.  
As soon as im home i will be on here to let you all know how it goes.


----------



## kara76

very wise to set off in plenty of time


----------



## Jule

Yes definately we are both panickers so would prefer to give us plenty of time.  It normally takes us 2 hours to get to REading and then the train from there to Waterloo is 1hr 15mins (plus we have the walk from dads to the train station and the tube journey the other side).  Should be 4 hours in total without traffic.


----------



## kara76

you certainly dont want stress of traffic etc atleast knowing you have time eases that


----------



## mimi41

Jules also consider the weather, has it been snowing there and we are expecting frost tonight so be extra careful


----------



## Jule

Oh yes i forgot about the snow.  Its clear here now but very icy.  My father didnt say it was snowy up there so hopefully not.  Im glad we didnt book the train.  DH heard that there are major delays on the trains as they are doing some work. I would have been worrying if we had booked the train


----------



## mimi41

Too expensive any way hun, you've done the best thing.  I hope you get a plan tomorrow


----------



## Jule

Me too will keep you posted.  Feel knackered so will be off to bed soon.  Took all the decs down today and done loads of cleaning so we both shattered


----------



## mimi41

We did the same sat, house looks bare


----------



## kara76

jule you have been busy.

our tree is still up for now but it will come down tuesday


----------



## Jule

Its horrible isnt it when it all comes down.  It looks so sparkly when it is all up and then so bare when its down.  ALso a signal that i am back to work on tue, not good dreading it


----------



## kara76

bummer going back into work. ive been in work all the way through so i dont get thats horrid feelings


----------



## Jule

I think thats better cause its horrible going back,  Im like this after hols aswell.  Hopefully i will hear somethign about the jobs ive applied for in the next week or so.  Think i may chase them up tom or tue im so desperate to move on.
Any phone calls for you recently Kara or texts from you know who


----------



## kara76

it would be great to have goodnews on a job too

yeah i had a text yesterday, very brief but nothing since lol


----------



## Jule

Oh lucky you ive had 2 today!lol


----------



## kara76

you must be more popular than me then , now that makes me not very sad lol


----------



## Jule

lol you are bad, you put her in contact with me lol


----------



## kara76

yeah sorry about that, will you forgive me

she needs help but more than we can give i think


----------



## Jule

Yes i know.


----------



## Ravan

Good luck today Jules,will be thinking of you.
Hope you get some fantastic news


----------



## mimi41

Really really good luck for today


----------



## PixTrix

thinking of you good luck x


----------



## Queenie1

hope app has gone well today jules


----------



## Jule

Well we got back about half hour ago.  Its been a really long day and we are both shattered.  We had the consultation and some facts and figures were given to us.  They took our bloods today and they need testing.  The results will take about 12 weeks to comeback.  These tests were done to check if pgd will work on our embryos.  They think it will work and be able to show the good from the bad but cant guarantee until the results come back.  If they cant then we cant have pgd but hopefully they will work.  The counsellor will ring us as soon as the results are back if all is ok then the notes wil be passed onto the fertility clinic and hopefully we will get an appt in a month after this.  So hopefully we will be having treatment in June.  Will keep everyone posted thanks for all your good luck wishes.


----------



## kara76

thats fab news hun and im sure your bloods will be fine, did they explain what they are checking for


----------



## PixTrix

great Jule, june will soon be here


----------



## Queenie1

great news jules go pleased it went well.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Glad all went well for you today.   
I'll be keeping everything crossed for those results       
x


----------



## popsi

Jule and Dh... i am not gonna pretend i know anything about the tests etc.. but hoping that all works well for you (and there is no reason why not !) .. and you will be having tx in June.. they always say its more succesful in the summer too


----------



## mimi41

Woohoo Jules fantastic news hun, so pleasd for you and stu.  Concentrate on yourselves now and enjoy the next 12 weeks, no bothering with looney women lol


----------



## Jule

Hopefully everything will be ok.  The tests Kara are to check that the probes that are put on the cell from the embryo will show up whether it is normal or abnormal.  They need to check it shows on our blood and if it does then it will with our embryo.  They have looked at the papaer version and they think they will reposnd but obviously will need to check with our actual blood.

Taffy what an awful day you have had, i bet your glad you are home and warm now.  WE had a nightmare journey.  Stu washer water froze and we couldnt clean the windscreen so at one point we couldnt see anything fromall the salt and fog on swindon.  WE stopped on hard shoulder and sprayed windsreen with de icer (thats all we had wet). It cleared for a while and tehn we stopped at services.  While we were walking past the cars in the garage i fell over flat down and hurt my knee, hip and hand.  Thought i had broken my wrist cause of the swelling but it has gone down slightly adn i can move it more now tonight.  WE finally got to reading and missed the train by 1 minute sdo had to wait for half hour in the cold and snow.  Thankfully we got there in time for our appt.  Taffy my day was nowhere near as bad as yours though and i think i would have been well stressed if i were you.

lol that is funny michelle i have had text but not yet read it! too busy on here.
Im knackered so off to bed speak tom


----------



## kara76

wow that is very clever isnt it

sounds like you had a stressful trip which is even more stressful when you have an appointment like this in front of you

bet your glad the first round is done


----------



## Laura36

Jule, great that your appt gave you a clear way forward.  I hope your bloods come back quickly to let you move forward.  Sounds like a horrible journey though - but good that you made it on time.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad your appointment went well Jule, great to have a plan to focus on. Hope your wrist feels better tomorrow, flippin weather


----------



## miriam7

hope blood tests fine jule least you got 12 weeks to get healthy now ..roll on june! ok whos the nutty woman


----------



## Ravan

Glad it went well.And you now have some sort of plan,hope the results come back quicker than 12 weeks though!   Not long now


----------



## Jule

We are so pleased that we are finally on the road again and at least it feels like things are moving forward for us.
Miriam ask Kara about nutty women someoone she knows you may have met her too!!


----------



## popsi

jule.. its good your being positive a plan is always a good thing  ... oohh i want to know who nutty woman is now too lol


----------



## mimi41

Hi Jules it must feel good to have a plan.

Does nutty women post on here then or is she from another site.  Trust you to get a text stalker lol


----------



## Jule

I know i try and be friendly and end up stalked lol.  She doesnt come online only know her thru text  
Come to the meet popsi and ill tell you all about her. Would be nice to meet you too.

Hoping March will come quickly with my results and then i really do know wecan move forward.  Im hoping i will be preg by the end of the year.  All of us with babies its so exciting   Popsi cant wait to meet your baby


----------



## mimi41

I suppose its a bit of a lesson that we should not give our numbers out to people we don't know properly.  Just because we have one or two things in common doesn't mean that we are sane people lol look at me


----------



## popsi

lol.. ok Jules.. I may make it to the Neath meets sometime as I will be off work for the rest of the year so you never know depending on DH shifts i hope i can xx be lovely to meet you and see old faces


----------



## mimi41

If ever you need a lift popsi i go past that way, a little detour means nothing


----------



## popsi

thanks Michelle your a star x


----------



## kara76

jule keep up the postive thinking huni. remember how all of this turned around so quickly from getting no funding to getting it and now only blood test results and your on you way to getting your baby hun

the way time is flying march will be here before you know it and you know they do say tx works more in the summer months!


----------



## miriam7

yeah im sure we get more bfps in summer too   lets hope this woman dont come online


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hey Jule

Great news about your apt, hope the results come back soon and you can start your tx. Hopefully the weather will be better then and you wont have any travelling problems then  

hope you are enjoying the snow


----------



## Laura36

Jule, here's to a summer BFP for you


----------



## Jule

woo hoo yes please, think we all deserve one


----------



## ANDI68

Glad things are moving on for you and DH Jule x


----------



## mimi41

Hi Andi, hope you are well hun x


----------



## ANDI68

Yes thanks Michelle, hoping you are also x


----------



## Jule

Nothing to report   just thought i would get my thread nearer the top as it nearly went onto the next page...
We are still waiting.......


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hey Jule  - hope you are doing ok and that the wait is not driving you too   
Is it march for results and april for next appt?  
At least you have your dissertation mand studying to keep you occupied in the meantime  
x


----------



## PixTrix

Got all excited then Jule! Yes keep this near the top, because we are all awaiting news. Hope there news soon


----------



## Laura36

Hope you get some news soon Jule, waiting is pants!


----------



## Queenie1

glad this has been brought to the top. i hope you hear something soon jule.


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone.  Yes hopefully we will get our results end of March at the latest and then they said a month later we would be seen in the fertility unit so hopefully they will come back sooner and things will move slightly quicker for us  
My dissertation is definately taking my time i spend all day today and plan to do the same tomorrow.  Im also on leave the week after next for a week and plan to study all week so that i can send somthing in and get some feedback.


----------



## kara76

best to get all your study done before your tx starts thats for sure hun, your always a busy little bee lol

hope the time flies now, i know how hard it is to wait when its out of your control


----------



## Queenie1

hi jules how are you, how is your studying going.


----------



## kara76

hiya matey

how are you?

any news? bet your so busy as always


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone im still here ans still waiting!!  Got this week off but had to go to college and got a lot of study to do in next 2 days as going away fri-mon so no study time then  . 
I dont have much time to come on here now and when i do im completely lost!!  
Hope everyone is well and people are moving forward with their plans


----------



## kara76

hope the studying goes well hun, best to get all that done and dusted as it will be your time soon.

have a lovely time away


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Jule, hope you manage to get lots done before a lovely weekend away x


----------



## Laura36

Hi jule, glad you are ok. Good luck with the studying and enjoy your weekend. Wher are you off to?


----------



## Jule

WE are going to Newton Abbott to stay in a cottage. There is 6 of us and one of the boys has had an operation on his broken ankle so we will be pushing hime around in a wheelchair  .  Its gonna be lots of fun and really need to get away and have a relax.  Laura im leaving the area soon got a job the other side of the city so perhaps we can arrange to meet before i leave it will be the end of Mar.


----------



## miriam7

have a lovely time jule   have you got a new job then ?


----------



## PixTrix

sounds fab Jule, have a lovely time. I booked to go away today, can't wait!


----------



## Laura36

Jule, yes definately would be great to meet up.  And my diary isn't that mad over the next few weeks either.  Let me know when is good for you.  I know I'm def working at home on Tues 16th but can work around when you're free.

Cottage weekend sounds lovely.


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

I have jusst been reading through the thread, we are waiting for the results for our chromosome tests we had taken on Tuesday, the nurse said they go to Guy's Hospital but didn't say how long we'd have to wait!
We started with not being able to get pg, and the iui has solved that problem, now we have the mc problem!

Jule - hope you have a lovely week-end and the weeks fly by for your results in March/April.

Hi to everyone else.
Big hugs
Rungirl xxxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi rungirl and welcome. I'm sure you and Jule can have a good chat when she is back. Hope you are having a good time Jule x


----------



## Ravan

Any news yet Jule?


----------



## kara76

jule should be back tomorrow ish i think, she is off having a great time the lucky girl lol


----------



## Ravan

lucky so and so,well I hope she comes back with some good news.


----------



## Jule

Hi all well im back.  Hd a great time really relaxing even though im knackered lol.  Gutted to be back though it went way too quickly. We done loads and it feels like we were away longer than 3 nights.
Welcome rungirl.  I had my bloods in Guys 4th Jan and they told me it can take up to 12 weeks to come back so yours will prob be the same unless they are doing different tests.  Think it takes a while as thye need to put probes on the blood and wait for them to stick and then read the results-very complicated stuff  

No results for us yet but we are only half way through the 3 month wait.  Hopefully they will be back before the end of March though.

Dreading going back to work tom after having last week off and the weekdn away.  Im going to be so tired.  Early night for me tonight lol


----------



## kara76

time does go so quick when your having fun, hope going back to work isnt too painful for you.

march is edging closer all the time


----------



## PixTrix

glad you had a nice time Jule, hope work is ok


----------



## miriam7

glad you had a good time wont be to long now


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone hope you are all well and moving forward with your tx plans.  I havent been on here for a while as i have too many personal things going on at the moment.  I just wanted to let you all knwo that i heard from guys today and we are delighted to say that the probes stuck on our blood so we can move forward with our PGD.  They told us that we will be seen in the fertility clinic and then a plan will be made for us to have our cycles.  They did advise though that the wait is longer than we initially were told and its likely to be a few months.  Goodness knows what that means but im sure we will find out when we have our appt.  At least we can move forward which is great news.


----------



## mimi41

Jules hun fantastic news.  I bet you and stu are relieved.  I know you have a wait but at least this is a positive start to your tx.  Well done hunny


----------



## Queenie1

jules that is fantastic news so pleased for you.   hope they don't keep you waiting too long to start tx.


----------



## kara76

jules im well chuffethe probes stuck to your blood thats a little step closer

any idea when your appointment will be?


----------



## Jule

no dont know anything.Ill have to wait and if i havent heard anything by the end of march ill give the fertility unit a ring and see if they have had our notes and find out when we will be likely to get an appt.


----------



## kara76

good thinking hun, i think leaving it til the end of the month is reasonable


----------



## miriam7

thats brilliant news jule really pleased for you both   hope the wait is not to long


----------



## popsi

jule .. thats fab .. it will be all systems go before you know it x


----------



## Laura36

Brilliant news Jule, hope you have some news on dates at end of March.


----------



## julespenfold

That fab news Jule, fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long for a date xx


----------



## PixTrix

Great news Jule, you will soon be starting your new journey x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule thats fantastic news - am so, so pleased for you and DH  
Hope that you dont have to wait too long for an appointment to get going 
wishing you lots of luck
x


----------



## marieclare

Great news Jule, dead pleased for you. Hope the wait is not too long.


----------



## rungirl

Hi Jules,

That's great news - how long did you wait exactly for your chromosome blood tests??  We have been waiting 4 weeks, think it will probably be April until we get our results back??
Also, if you don't mind me asking, what did you results mean probes stuck on the blood?  And what is PGD?  Sorry for the questions.
We are waiting to do our 4th iui, but our consultant wants us to wait for the results of our tests.
Thanks, hun. xx


----------



## Jule

Rungirl
Well when we had them done in Cardiff they took 12 weeks so quite a wait...We then found out dh had a balanced translocation which means that 2 chromosomes are abnormal but he is not affected.  No 3 had a bit detached and it had reattached to no 18.  Dont want to be too complicated but we all have 23 pairs so we have 2 of each number.  Only one of the 3 and 18 are affected so he has a normal 3 and 18 as well.  Have you had miscarriages for them to test?
After having our positive results we were advised that Cardiff could no longer help as the embryos would need testing prior to going back.  There are only 3 hospitals in the UK who do this and the procedure is called PGD (pre genetic diagnosis).  This means that only good embryos go back.  The probes are what Guys in London are using.  Im not really clear but basically they have testing the blood the same as Cardiff and have also put these probes on the blood which contain the chromosome 3 and 18 to check that they show.  If they show it means they can identify if they are good or bad ones (sorry not very clear but this is the only way i can explain it).  The main thing is that they can test the embryo and check that it is normal if not they cant put it back.  We have about a third of a chance of having a normal embryo but who knwos how it will work.  We hope we get at least 1 normal embryo but some poeple have had none and they warn you of this before you proceed.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Jules

Thats i great news from guys, I know that you till have a long way to go but at least you know that you can start to move forward.

 that the waiting list is not too long for you.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Jules a big step forward, hope your wait isn't too long


----------



## helen_26

That's great Jules. Really hope you don't have to wait too long. xx


----------



## Jule

Well an update for everyone.
Ive had a phone call today from Guys to say that we have an appt on 1st April.  woo hoo cant wait i am so excited  .  I was going to chase it on mon but i dont need to.  Hopefully things will move forward at that appt and the wait wont be as long as i had expected


----------



## kara76

i am so so so so chuffed for you woo hoo

bet you will be buzzing now yay yay


----------



## Jule

ooh yes Kara i am its come quicker than we expected so hoping the next stage isnt too long now.  Its great to have some good news finally...


----------



## kara76

yeah waiting sucks thats for sure. will they give you an idea when you have your appointment as to when treatment can start?


----------



## Jule

wel i think so.  They have said that DH needs to give his sample and i assume if they need tro they will do bloods and scans.  She is sending lieterature out in the post though so i may have more info from that.  It was lady from admin that rang me and to be honest i was so shocked it was them that i didnt ask anything


----------



## kara76

i bet you were shocked lol. im sure the information will be nice to read yay yya


----------



## Jule

yes im sure it may be here by mon so perhaps i will have more news by then.  Im so hoping ill be preg by christmas


----------



## kara76

fingers well and truely crossed for a sobber crimbo


----------



## mimi41

Woohoo jules so pleased for you hunny.  Things are moving on nicely now


----------



## Jule

yes im really excited i just hope we dont get any nasty surprises at the appt with the waiting time


----------



## Queenie1

fantastic news jules, bet you was speechless on the phone. i'm so pleased hope tx can start soon for you


----------



## Jule

thanks queenie yes i was it took me by surprise, it was unknown number and i thought it was someone trying to sell me something so nearly didnt take the call, so pleased i did...


----------



## mimi41

Jules there will be no nasty surprises they are not allowed hun


----------



## Jule

ooh i hope not, i am very excited though, i cant belive things are finally moving again for us, it has been such a long time.  It was last march that i had my FET so a year ago now and nothing has happened apart from waiting for bloods all the time and sorting out funding.  Im now wishing my life away again lol as i want that appt tom


----------



## marieclare

Brilliant news jules sooo happy for you, apt is so soon as well! And you have a nice bank hol weekend straight after too. wooo hooo!!


----------



## kara76

i think its all gona go really well , i really do


----------



## mimi41

I can understand that feeling hun.

It feels good to be doing something again


----------



## Jule

ooh yes i didnt thnk of that, ill have a nice long weekend off to celebrate


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo Jule, that is fab


----------



## Taffy Girl

fantastic news - so pleased for you hun. 
x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Brilliant news Jule, really pleased for you both!


----------



## popsi

oh jule.. i am so so happy for you and your DH .. lets hope that it will all move very quickly now and you will have a bump and baby before too long xxxx


----------



## Laura36

Jule that's amazing.  1st April is very soon     I bet you are mega excited. Hope they give you dates to start and that they are also very soon. You will be pg by Christmas hun


----------



## miriam7

brilliant news jules roll on april


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thats brilliant news jules, bet you cannot wait now. Your apt is next week, that is so close now


----------



## Jule

Ooh yes it is i hadnt thought of that, woo hoo not long now, looking forward to seeing you all later


----------



## kara76

jeez next week woo hoo


----------



## mimi41

Woohoo, next week hun


----------



## Ravan

Just read up and wow great news,bet your on cloud nine,not long to wait now.Hope you can start asap!
Hoping your pregnant long before christmas!


----------



## Jule

Thanks guys very excited now especially since chatting to everyone tonight


----------



## ebonie

aww bless i really hope this year will be ur year hun wishing you loads of luck


----------



## Jule

Thanks em it was lovely to see you and your nephew tonight he is so cute.bet you were gutted to have to give him back


----------



## ebonie

i was gutted seems weird now jacks in bed and theres no crib here in living room. he was fast asleep when i give him back so wish i could keep him


----------



## Jule

Oh bless its hard isn't it,so lovely when they are with us to stay its horrible giving them back.I'm sure you will get plenty more nights when he can stay though.j has grown up quickly can't belive how old he is now,such s big boy bet the time has flown.


----------



## ebonie

it is hard julexx he have grown so much i will bring pics when he was 3 next time . such a little boy and now i have a big boy   so independent thats whats so scary   and yet he is still my little boy


----------



## Jule

Oh yes you must bring pics will be good to see how small he was.bet it doesn't seem like he is that old tho where does the time go.N
My nephew is 5 and I can't belive how quick the time has gone it only seems like few months ago that he was born.its mad.you will have to start thinking about baby number 2


----------



## Cath34

Fantastic news Jule, its all happening for you now hun. Wishing you lots and lots of luck for a great result.    xx


----------



## Jule

Thanks Cath im keeping everything crossed that its not too long a wait.  How are you feeling? Your ticker is moving along nicely, wont be much longer before your baby is here.


----------



## ANDI68

Wshing you all the best for you appointment next week Juls xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Thursday is nearly here Jule - 5 more sleeps, good luck


----------



## kara76

5 more sleep woo hoo

bet you cant wait


----------



## Laura36

Jule, loads of luck for your appt on Thursday.


----------



## julespenfold

Jule lots of luck for Thursday, hope your not studying too hard xx


----------



## mimi41

Jules and stu loads of luck for thursday


----------



## Queenie1

jules good luck for thursday. will be thinking of you both


----------



## Jule

Aah thanks everyone.as u can see I'm on mob darent log on ill be too busy chatting and not studying lol.
Only 3 more sleeps woo hoo,getting excited now,just hope the wait isn't too long to start.
Hope you are all well? Will try and come online properly in next few days.


----------



## kara76

hey jule you get your study done but make you sure come online and update us lol

good luck with you both


----------



## Ravan

good luck tomorrow Jule,will be thinking of you


----------



## kara76

one more sleep yay yay

i hope it all goes really well and i will be thinking of you both so please update asap


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for tomorrow hun i will be thinking of you and have everything crossed for you


----------



## Queenie1

good luck tomorrow jules and dh will be thinking of you both


----------



## popsi

huge amounts of luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow Jule x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck today Jules   you get some dates today


----------



## Ravan

good luck today Jule


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone we r on the train.bit anxious as non of the paper work has come so we don't even know where we r going.got butterflies though and really hope we get a plan.think dh got to give sample and I will be scanned and bloods,will email on way home.


----------



## kara76

cant wait for an update

thinking of you


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck today Jule - hope the lack of paperwork is not a problem for you. 
Thinking of you both and look forward to hearing how you got on     
x


----------



## Griffo78

Best of luck for today


----------



## mimi41

Thinking of you jules and stu


----------



## PixTrix

thinking of you today. Hope all has gone well, looking forward to news


----------



## Jule

Well we back on train.great news I am going on pill with this bleed and next bleed can start on that cycle as long as there space which he thinks there will be.cons was very nice and he said to ring this month as we can plan ahead.we are both very excited especially as we got there with no time to spare so was rushing.took us bout 4 and half hours.he was good though and he is going to write to je to hopefully arrange for my bloods and scans to be done in cardiff.


----------



## PixTrix

Oh wow that is so very fab Jule. Be great if you can do bloods and things in Cardiff, I'm sure they'll be fine with that. Oh I am so excited for you


----------



## kara76

jule and stu i am totally over the moon for your both, i was hoping it would be postive news and yay yay it is. oh mate this is so so good you must be floating, here you go girl


----------



## Jule

I know its mad to think we are finally off again.can't believe it would have been 15/16 months since last cycle.just hope there is a space for us with next cycle.ill be ringing as soon as I bleed to plan ahead.
Thanks everyone for all your good wishes and support over the past year.


----------



## kara76

at the time is seems like a long time but when you get there it seems to have gone quick, weird i know

im sure it will all be fine now and what a great time of year to cycle


----------



## Jule

Yes I was thinking that,all this time waiting and now we r finally here-mad!!
Hopefully summer time will be good for us just like it was for you kara and all u other lucky summer couples.


----------



## kara76

they do say summer brings more success yay yay.


----------



## Jule

Ooh I do hope so,everything is crossed.


----------



## kara76

whats the plan now, when do you go back?


----------



## Jule

I ring when I start bleeding to scan and then they send me the drugs in the post which is great.the only day he specified he wanted me in london was day 9 scan.he said they collect eggs either fri or Mon.if fri its fri they test it mon and et on wed.if ec mon they test it thur and transfer sat.hopefully those days will work better with work as well.
Ooh can't believe I'm off again woopee


----------



## kara76

wow thats bloody fab, so baseline etc in cardiff?


----------



## Jule

Yes everything as long as they will allow.he is gonna write to JE if prob then I'm gonna email her.ivedone lots for her with the funding so I'm hoping she will help us.ill also email lyndon if there is a prob.


----------



## mimi41

Well done jule, i am over the moon for you


----------



## sugar-fairy

That is fantastic news, I bet you are both over the moon.

I am so pleased that you will be starting soon, you can join the cycling thread then


----------



## Jule

Thanks mimi we r delighted we were so anxious going up as we didn't know anything and the paper work hadn't arrived so we were going up blind.also got lost and took wring exit outside tube station.


----------



## Jule

Ooh I know what else they said.because I'm under 37 they will only put 1 embryo back. Not sure I'm happy with that cause I've always had 2 but think I will discuss this at the time.


----------



## kara76

see what they say at the time. i know clinic have to reduce the amount of twins etc so maybe this is why.


----------



## Jule

Yes I know that I just hope at the time we can have 2 mentally I feel we have a better chance.he also said because I had been preg twice he thinks that the chances would be good anyway.


----------



## kara76

it sounds very postive for you doesnt it.


----------



## Jule

Yes it does just gotta get a normal embryo then we r on our way.


----------



## kara76

you will. 

omg im exciting about your treatment


----------



## Jule

Yes we r too especially now we r on our way.got quite nervous bout ec while I was there tho think after last time weren't great experience for me


----------



## kara76

you are bound to get nervous maybe tell them all this and they will give you something to help


----------



## Jule

Yes more painkillers that's all I need.cons did say tho that 40+ is a lot and he's not surprised I was sore.
Just had a dick of gp on phone.need pill 3 packets.was gonna get it at guys but with an hour wait I couldn't as we would have mised our train.she said that really as I haven't had it from them before that I need to see gp.I said its ridiculous as I have a prescription and normally drs are happy to give me prescruption if I've been prescribed it.think she was a locum.after arguing with her for a bit she said I gotta take the prescription there and I can have it hopefully tue.a bit of authority goes to their heads!!!better not come on over the weekend or ill have to see out of hours which will be such a waste


----------



## kara76

what a cow hun , you could always call debs and get the pill from clinic


----------



## Jule

Oh yes didn't think of that they should shouldnt they.ill do that if I have any more probs with them.thanks good idea


----------



## kara76

yeah go to gp and if any problems call clinic. crikey its only the pill, the problem is your not 14 years old lol


----------



## Jule

I know ud swear I was asking for some heart drug or worse for goodness take.think I've taken a lot worse with the injections lol


----------



## kara76

im gona log off and get some dinner on and hopefully luke will be home before 8pm!


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Juls ......  i sent you a text


----------



## ebonie

yay well done jule and stu so so happy that its all going ahead hun i really hope je will let u get scans and stuff done there . brilliant news


----------



## Queenie1

jules that is fantastic news so very very pleased for you. so pleased you get to start so soon. this is so gonna work for you.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Really pleased to hear your news Jule, great you can move forward now!


----------



## popsi

oh Jule i am so happy for you and your DH.. you both deserved this good news so much especially after all the hard work you did wih the campaign xxxx well done !! xxxx


----------



## Jule

ooh thanks everyone.  We are still beaming even though we are shattered  

Just a quick question as it has been quite a while since i cycled.  I am right in thinking that i take the pill to bleed but i stop it then and dont take it for the month that i start down reg thats right isnt it?  I just wait for day 21 and then start down reg.

They did tell me that they do nasal spray but i said i prefer injections which they said would be fine.


----------



## PixTrix

you will soon have an even bigger beam, before you know it you will get your BFP x

I only took the pill on the antagonist so yeah stopped for bleed then didn't continue it. But no down reg on antagonist and a day 2 start. So prob diff to what you are doing, but don't think that you would continue with the pill.

I wouldn't like nasal spray either!


----------



## Ravan

fantastic news Jule.So so so happy for you....you'll have to change your ticker! Brilliant


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule that is fantastic news - I am so pleased for you and Stu   
So glad that you are on the road again - you worked so hard on the petition and did so much for so many people - now its your turn. Will be   that they have room for you on this next cycle ..... and that you get your BFP very very soon 
x


----------



## kara76

jule i would check with them hun just to make sure everything is right


----------



## Laura36

Jule, great news that you'll be cycling again very soon     Wishing you and Stu loads & loads of luck and I have everything crossed for you


----------



## Jule

yes i will do that Kara as i have never taken the pill before.  Ive only ever taken norethisterone for 5 days to make me bleed so this is completely different for me.  I better get it checked.  I ahve to ring tue anyway as they have sent a letter saying i need to go to the gp for bloods but i dont think i do as the professor never mentioned that at the appt he was happy with all the bloods done in Cardiff.

Hoping i start bleeding soon so i can get some dates hopefully from them


----------



## kara76

jule i bet you cant wait for a bleed, any idea when?


----------



## Jule

anything from tue up to another 15 days so who knows it will come when it comes.  Only thing with pcos my cycles range from 27-40ish more 30 odd days though.


----------



## Laura36

Perhaps Miriam will need to get her bush out for you Jule to speed things up


----------



## Jule

ooh yes thats a good idea, Miriam when you are on here next can i have your bush please


----------



## kara76

pmsl yeah miriams bush would be useful


----------



## miriam7

will get bush out tomorrow for you jule   so pleased you dont have to wait too much longer bet you are both over the moon


----------



## Jule

Phoned clinic today to ask whether they need to do the bloods that were stated in the letter as I am due to start the pill when af comes.she said that I prob don't need the bloods but she will check with dr and let me know if I do.also she said that I could start with this cycle if there is space and has asked that I ring her on day 1.so good news and who knows maybe starting sooner than I thought if there is space-woo hoo....


----------



## kara76

hehe hope day 1 comes asap hun


----------



## Jule

Me too just hope there is space for us


----------



## kara76

you knonw what i think its all gona be just fine


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo that is fantastic Jule


----------



## Laura36

that's excellent news Jule.  Now you just need AF to arrive, flippin typical being late!


----------



## mimi41

Whoop whoop woohoo Jules xxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

brilliant news Jule!


----------



## miriam7

great news jule time for the bush dance


----------



## kara76

jeez you have really gone to town miriam, the bush should work some magic now


----------



## Taffy Girl

Like the dancing frog - is he new!?
Hope this does the trick for you Jule (and anyone else waiting!) 
x


----------



## PixTrix

bushtastic as usual Miriam   Hope it does the trick for you Jule


----------



## Jule

Well great news af turned up thur evening, so i phoned clinic on fri and she is gonna try and get me in this month,  She will ring me back tom or tue and let me know for definate when it will be.  Im keeping everything crossed that i can satrt on day 21 of this cycle  .  Thanks for the dance miriam, it certainly doen the trick.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Fantastic news - will keep my fingers crossed for good news for you this week x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Jule - good to see the bushdance working its magic again!


----------



## miriam7

really hope they can fit you in this month


----------



## mimi41

Good luck Jules, hope you have good news


----------



## ebonie

Good luck jules i hope that you can start this month hun


----------



## popsi

jules... thats fab news honey.. hope you can start right away xxx


----------



## kara76

hey jule any news?

fingers crossed for you matey


----------



## Ravan

Great seeing you today,it was nice to chat.Call in anytime....but do your job first!


----------



## Jule

Well we have had news I'm so excited.I start injectin 24 apr and ec planned for either 4th or 7th june woo hoo here we go again


----------



## kara76

you know ive been dancing round my kitchen for you both, this is such wonderful news 

woo hoo bring it on


----------



## mimi41

I am so thrilled for you both woohoo


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Jule!


----------



## popsi

Jule.. thats FAB news.. you so deserve this xxxx


----------



## Ravan

fantastic news Jule....11 days and counting! You need a new ticker lol Well done,brilliant


----------



## julespenfold

Thats Fab news Jule xxx


----------



## Queenie1

jule that is fab news. what great news you both must be over the moon.


----------



## Taffy Girl

fab, fab, fab - so pleased for you both  
x


----------



## miriam7

oh jule thats brilliant news so pleased for you both


----------



## Laura36

Jule that's brilliant news, and it's really soon too!


----------



## PixTrix

over the moon and back again for you Jule so near now how exciting


----------



## Jule

Thanks guys, i still cant believe we are on the road again.  It has been such a long 15 months wait and now here we go again. I cant stop smiling.  I know we have a long way to go but at least we are moving forward which is great   i will update my ticker now


----------



## kara76

loving the ticker hun


----------



## mimi41

great ticker woohoo


----------



## Jule

ooh its nice to do another isnt it and a nice bright one to go with my cheery (not sure if this is how you spell it!) mood


----------



## popsi

oh lovely shoe


----------



## Jule

i do like bags and shoes so thought it was very appropriate,  my dh has shops that sell bags and shoes so i am in my element


----------



## Queenie1

wow jules not long till you start. fab ticker.


----------



## kara76

hey jule how you feeling

did you get your blood test soorted?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Loving the new ticker, I bet you cannot wait to get started now.


----------



## mimi41

Not long jules woohoo


----------



## PixTrix

Getting closer to blastoff! Hope you've managed to get ahead to get ahead with study so you won't have to think about it x


----------



## Jule

Been trying to sort out deivery of drugs.hopefully they can deliver them to stu on tue in work.just hope they find him!
Study been bit slow so not motivated at mo but I'm half way so gonna do lots on sat hopefully.


----------



## kara76

do you know what your on hun?


----------



## Queenie1

jules i hope the drugs get to you. so exciting that you will be starting soon.


----------



## Jule

I am on a dr injection dont know the name though, ill check and let u know.  Also having 30 menopur.  I dont think the professor normally uses menopur but he wanted to use what i had before as i responded well.


----------



## Laura36

Jule, you'll be up & running soon!  Do you have to go to london for scans?


----------



## mimi41

Hope drugs arrive soon Jules


----------



## kara76

i do hope you mean 300 menopur lol. sounds like a good protocol as you say you have responded well to it in the past


----------



## Jule

lol yes Kara 300 typing error  

Laura will ahve busy time going to London.  Can have my baseling in Cardiff 24th May and bloods on 28th in Cardiff.  Need bloods bank hol mon and cardiff wont do them as they are not urgent.  Guys want me to go there so im gonna try Bupa 1st in Cardiff as we need to go on the wed 2nd and 4th so if i need to go mon ill be there 3 times in a week.  They wont let anyone else scan me so near ec.  They plan to scan me on the 2nd June and then the 4th will either be ec or another scan, either way im back up there on the fri.  If not ec on the fri will be back up there mon for ec and then the follwoing sat for et so a lot of appt in guys in 2 weeks    We have worked out that it will prob cost about £1500 with the travel without if we need to book a hotel for any of the trips so im so glad that im not paying to cycle as the travel is costing enough!!


----------



## kara76

very lucky you dont have to actually pay for the cycle with travel costs like that. its amazing how much travel costs add up!


----------



## Laura36

Gosh, Jule that's lots of London trips. The train is v expensive, i go a lot for work. But if you book in advance (if you know for sure you will have to go) then you can get some cheaper tickets.  Unfortunately if you have to travel early morning it's stupid prices.

It's fab that your starting d/r in a few days, time will fly once you start your jabs


----------



## mimi41

Only 3 days to go woohoo


----------



## Jule

2 days now, omg, getting rather nervous that its all about to start again


----------



## Sam76

don't forget hun - positive thinking   

sending you my positive vibes... xxxx


----------



## kara76

drug today yay yay

im so excited for you both


----------



## mimi41

Jules remember hun, one step at a time and stay positive.  Hope those drugs get to stu ok


----------



## Jule

yay the drugs arrived, just hope they are the right ones now.  DH said they are all boxed with ice so he cant open them as they need to be refrigerated.  Hopefully he wiil be home before 6pm incase there is a problem, at least then i can ring the drug company.


----------



## kara76

are stu and the drugs home?


----------



## Jule

He got home just before 6pm and the drugs are all ok thank goodnes.  I am having suprecur and menopur so the same as before,  I think the drug they give just before egg collection is different.  It is a pre filled syringe of ovitrelle 6500iu, dont think we used that in cardiff.

Lucky i got needles and syringes cause none came with them!!Also no sharps bin so ive tried GP but they closed but my sister can get me one luckily.


----------



## kara76

yay yay, so first jab tomorrow night


----------



## Jule

oh yes bit nervous and excited all rolled into one.  Will be glad to stop the pill though, its making me very bloated and got lower back pain as if im gonna bleed.  WOnt be bleeding yet though as they want me to take another weeek of pill with the suprecur, thats odd isnt it?


----------



## kara76

how long do you take the suprecur for? whens baseline?


----------



## Jule

baseline is 24th may


----------



## kara76

that doesnt seem that long does it?


----------



## Jule

just under 4 weeks is that about right, i cant remember


----------



## kara76

yep just under 4 weeks woo hoo


----------



## Jule

does it sound ok to have suprecur and pill for a week.  i am feeling sick about starting again, feel very nervous about the whole thing not helped by the fact that im travellign so far away.  Wish it was on my doorstep.  Just completed my preop list and it says that i cant go home by public transport!!!!dont know how they think im gonna get home, will have to discuss this on the 2nd


----------



## kara76

i know some clinics do the pill and suprcur.

i bet your nervous hun, you have had a long break and are bound to me. im sure that if you have to use public transport then you have to


----------



## julespenfold

Thats fab new jule sending you lots of   vibes. I'm sure its like riding a bike and once you start it'll be fine xx


----------



## mimi41

Jules i am so excited for you , but totally understand that it is scary.

Hope you get things sorted re transport hun


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck Jule!!!!!!
                                   
I have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Yay you made it!!!! Good luck with your 1st jab!


----------



## kara76

jab one today woo hoo woo hoo

excited for you


----------



## mimi41

Good luck with jabbing hun


----------



## Jule

thanks everyone.  Plan to wait for stu to get home so that he can watch the 1st injection again.  Bless he watched everyone on the last cycles   Hopefully i havent forgotten how to do it


----------



## mimi41

i made steve watch lol, he hated it


----------



## Queenie1

good luck today with your first jab. so pleased that you are starting wishing you all the very best.


----------



## kara76

have you done it?


----------



## Jule

yes just done it, was bit nervous but didnt feel a thing, stinging bit now after but thats prob cause i pinched the skin so hard   Stu watched though i made sure i waited for him to come in, he said babies here we come


----------



## kara76

babies here we come indeed yay yay

all the waiting to cycle is over now step my step woo hoo


----------



## Jule

exactly thats what im doing.  So glad my belly bit fatter got more to grab


----------



## kara76

lol a little fat does help when jabbing


----------



## julespenfold

Well done Jule lots of   to you


----------



## PixTrix

thrilled you are at the starting post Jule, the beginning of happy times to come   will be really routing for you x


----------



## Jule

Thanks guys.

2nd injection done, forgot though how much i hate them and how some of them can hurt so much.  50+ left


----------



## miriam7

50 +left   all for a great cause   are you traveling home on the nite of ec ?


----------



## Jule

Yes we had planned to but think we will have to wait and see how I feel cause I wasn't great last time.
I've posted on cyclers but can anyone remember if we do suprecur and menopur together as I only have been delievered 2 ampules which will only last until 16 may and baseline is 24


----------



## Jule

Well i heard from guys about not having enough suprecur.  They thought that i would have enough until baseline, so i advised that i havent got enough and they have contacted the drug company who are gonna delivery more on fri.  Apparently at Guys when i start stimms I reduce the suprecur to 0.2mls so that will be different than cardiff, dont know the reason why though,so ill have to ask when i go next.


----------



## Queenie1

glad that you got your drugs sorted. when is your next app at guys


----------



## Jule

Definately on the 2nd June for a scan but may have to go up on 31st May.  Guys want me to have bloods done on that day which is a bank holiday.  Cardiff wont do them as they are not urgent. I will try bupa but if guys insist and bupa wont do them i will ahve to go to Guys on 31st just for a blood sample.  Hopefully they wont insist as i will be there on 2nd.  EC will be 4th or 7th June depending on reuslts on 2nd.  Having baseline in cardiff on 24th May.


----------



## Queenie1

pity clinic won't do them. hopefully bupa will to save you going up as it is a long way to go just for a simple blood test.


----------



## Jule

yes thats what i thought and an expensive blood test.  It would be so much cheaper in Bupa.  Ill try ringing them tom.
How are you queenie?


----------



## PixTrix

It's all happening now Jule. It's interesting how tx can vary between clinics. It would be good to know the reasoning why they reduce the suprecur. 

Is there anyway that you could have the blood test done via your GP surgery? Always worth a try, if they know the circumstances they may be understanding.

I am so excited for you Jule x


----------



## miriam7

that is a shame clinic wont do you a blood test ...whats the test for?


----------



## Jule

I could try the gp but think they will say the same its not emergency.the blood test is oestradial so not classed as urgent as only hormone levels.
Thanks pix I'm very nervous bout it all from ec to not getting a transfer.I'm sure everything will be ok but after having a break for such a long time it just feels weird and a bit scary


----------



## mimi41

remember our little chat hun, positive thinking


----------



## Jule

yes i am mimi im trying very hard.One step at a time


----------



## mimi41

one step is good hun, you will get there


----------



## Jule

yes hopefully im just counting down until my baseline and then each step after that.I know that this time  next month i wouldhave had ec and would posibly know my results of the testing


----------



## mimi41

OMG thats so quick.  How long do they make you wait to test


----------



## Jule

sorry mimi bit confusing i meant testing of the embryos.  They do it at day 3 and then then day 5 they go back if any are normal.  I think my testing in london is 11 days after a day 5 transfer, so if i do get a transfer i will definately know the result before you have your baby, ooh thats not long is it


----------



## Jule

Just thought I would update here aswell.down reg will be for 27 days which guys have advised is ok.when I rang earlier they couldn't find me on the system but they can't understand the accent on the phone and so can't spell my surname.also I think it seems confusing cause I think there is 2 lists one for pgd and one for normal ivf and they seem to always assume we are normal ivf.nevermind sorted after all.
Feeling very tired don't know if its side effects from suprecur or just the fact that I'm not sleeping!


----------



## mimi41

Jules could be the dregging, hope you ok hun.


----------



## kara76

jule hun sounds like down reg to me, try and rest when you can which knowing you and your busy social life that will be hard

down regging for that lenght of time is ok and might even help with your PCOS as it will give your ovaries a nice long rest


----------



## Jule

Its nice to have a bit of reassurance because i did think it was too long, dont think i have ever down reg for that long!

Im in bed and intend to switch this off and have an early night.  You know me only top well kara, yes i have been busy but trying to get more time at home lol


----------



## Jule

Not feeling so good this time down reg.got terrible headache which I've had since yest,tired,dizzy and had pins and needle aching feeling in my thigh very weird but painful.checked leaflet and all this is apparently normal!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sorry to hear that you are feeling so poop. Hope you feel better soon.   
x


----------



## mimi41

Jules i had bad dregging headaches and found drinking plenty of water and that headache stick worked hun.  Hope you feeling better soon


----------



## Sam76

Hope the headaches don't last too long and that you're feeling better soon.   

I'm getting headaches on gonapeptyl (also like down regging - switches off hormones) - I find that something cold on my head helps (gel pack in freezer or ice in a tea-towel - not a great look if you're going out anywhere though   )

xx


----------



## Jule

Thanks girls i will try the cool pack and the stick. I have taken maximum paracetamol and brufen so no more for me to take but wil be having an early night.


----------



## kara76

those down reg head aches suck big time, i used that forehead stuff which helped a little. early night sounds like the best bet


----------



## miriam7

hope you manage to get rid of headache jule


----------



## kara76

hey hun

did the early night work?do you feel better today?


----------



## popsi

hope your feeling better... DR headaches are the worse, i found 4head good and reflexology


----------



## mimi41

Glad headache better hun


----------



## Jule

Well this could be very long so ill shorten it.

Yesterdya had my baseline in Cardiff and linig was great.  Id not heard from guys so rang them at 2.30.  Noone returned my call until 5pm-too late tp do much then as out of office hours.  Basically they had not received the result of the scan and so the nurse was very rude and short with me on the phone saying that they need the result.  Thankfully i could tell them the linig thinckness but did not know how many follicles i had.  Thies was not good enough.  Basically after a few phone calls she reduced my dose of menopur to 225 which i said was not what was recommended by the professor.  Due to my bad pcos thye wouldnt give me any more and he was no longer there for the day. Felt pretty annoyed all evening and the more i thought about it the more i was stressing so i sent an email to guys when i got home last night after the meet.  Ia dvised i wasnt happy with the way i was spoken to and i would expect a little more compassion when i am feeling stressed enough about this cycle.  Anyway today had 2 phone calls from the same nurse 1st sayinbg they had received an email from cardiff and they were right to reduce my menopur to 225 as my antral follicles were very high (which i know ansd rthey always are!!). second call was to say they had recieved my email and becuase i had requested they spoke to the professor who advised i go back up to 300....

I have also had an email back appologising for the stress caused yesterday.

Thank goodness i emmailed or i may still be on 225.  Hope the rest of my cycle is stress free and goes smoothly


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh Jules what a day. I'm so glad for you that they got hold of the professor and he put them right and you are back on track on 300. Good for you for speaking up about how you were treated, I'm glad you got an apology. Fingers crossed things will go smoothly now


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule, 
Glad you contacted them - and got good responses and an apology.   
Hope that you are feeling a bit better about it all today   
Wishing you lots and lots of luck for this cycle - and I truly hope it remains stress free. 
x


----------



## mimi41

Glad you got it sorted hun


----------



## kara76

you know how pleased i am that things are sorted for you

did you call bupa?


----------



## julespenfold

Good on you Jule, glad you got it sorted hope you feel a bit better now.

Are you still able to go to Cardiff for your blood tests or did they change there minds and make you go to London?


----------



## Queenie1

jules well done you for emailing them. so glad they got hold of the professor and apologised to you.

here    that the rest of your tx goes stressfree with a happy ending


----------



## Jule

Thanks girls.  Well i phoned bupa and they are not open Mon so if on fri Guys say they want my bloods done on Mon i will have to go all the way up there for a blood test.  Iam gonnna be so tired next week with 3 trips to London and 2 days in work.  My 2 weeks annula leave will be well and truly needed


----------



## miriam7

what a pain! heres hoping you wont need a blood test then


----------



## mimi41

Hopefully London will say you can do test on tuesday hun


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed they will let you wait til tuesday, bloody madness if you have to go but if you have to you have too and it WILL be worth it 

good luck tomorrow with you scan and bloods and hope its not too stressful for you like the other day


----------



## Queenie1

jule good luck for tomorrow

and fingers crossed they let you have bloods on tuesday.


----------



## mimi41

Good luck tomorrow jules


----------



## julespenfold

Hope all goes well tomoz hun and fingers crossed they will wait for the rest until tues xx


----------



## Jule

thanks everyone. Im feeling fine on stimms and so pleased that i am continuing with 300iu. I have been drinking at least 2 litres if not 3 a day, but goodness i am weeing all the time    not used to drinking so much.  I have to keep going back to the office in between calls  

Bloods and scan tom and    the results are good and i can have a day at home on SUn.


----------



## kara76

its good weeing alot yet its a pain i know, its flushing all the nasty toxins out of your system

will be waiting for you news hun


----------



## Jule

will text you and post here as soon as i can.FIngers crossed i have an easier day tom, hope i dont get any more grief


----------



## kara76

i think it will be a good day and if the nurse gives you **** tell her straight hun

good luck


----------



## Jule

thanks Kara will hopefully have a better day, last day in work for long weekend which willbe nice. Ill watch u on the news now tonite


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck tomorrow Jule, and a hope you have a nice long weekend xx


----------



## PixTrix

stressful day for you the other day Jule, hope today is better, good luck x


----------



## Jule

Well girls another day of worry.

I went to clinic had my bloods and scan done.  HAd 10 folicles that can be counted so far between 8 and 9 mm.  Bllods taken.  The results for the scan were faxed while i was there.  HAd a phone call at 4.30pm from guys, got to reduce my menopur back down to 225iu and have to go to london on SUN.  Cant belive it they are now obviously concerned and want to do scan and bllods on sun.  Goodness knows what my bloods showed today.  I am just hoping they dont say they want to see me Tue cause i have a really busy day in work and the train is already booked and paid for for wed.

Also because the appt is so early sun i have to go up tom night!! She couldnt give me a later appt as the bloods take all day.  I said do i have to go as i cant get there and she said yes.....What a bummer


----------



## Cath34

Jule - dont worry hun, it sounds normal to me. When I cycled in London he changed my menopur from 300iu down to just 75iu in the end which I was worried about at the time plus he wanted me scanned every other day!!!! He was checking my oestrogen levels daily to give him an indication of what dosage to give you. Basically your body is working well if you need to drop your dosage and also my cons didnt want my eggs to grow too fast and over mature. Slow and steady is the key apparently. Just thought I'd share this with you hun. 
Keep the faith, Cath xx


----------



## Jule

Aah thanks Cath i was worried reducing it would not give me any more.  I know i need good quality but i want quantity aswell to make sure i have better chance of a normal one.  Its funny how the london clinics prefer bloods to scans.


----------



## mimi41

Oh Jules what a pain for you though. Hope things go ok for you


----------



## kara76

what a pain in the **** hun, your bloods are probably showing up all the follicles from your pcos so try not to worry.

are you driving there sunday?

if you have to go on tuesday is there anyway you can get the money back on your tickets? if not i would see if you can go to cardiff like today?

deffo agree with cath slow and steady is good

jule reducing the dose wont produce less, the follicles are already recruited at this stage and some are so small you can see them


----------



## Cath34

Jule- 10 is a great number. Honestly dont worry, I happen to believe in their method, as why keep you on same dose if your body is producing too much oestrogen. What I learnt is that every follicle develops at different rates and if your dosage is too high, some will overdevelop and get too big and be useless for fertilisation so its all about slowing the larger ones down for the little ones to catch up so that you have even ish sizes and a good batch for ferilisation. Best of luck hun and please dont worry about that part of it. xx


----------



## Queenie1

jules good luck the journeys back and forth to london will be worth it in the end.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry you've had another stressful day Jule, sounds like you are in very good hands being monitored so closely, even though it will be a pain with all the travelling. Hope all goes well for your appointment on Sunday


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Jule, they'll be doing what they feel is best. Must be so much more stressful having to go back and forth to London, but will be well worth it. Ten is great and as you say that is so far. I understand that you need a good batch to account for the ones that you can't use but the ones that are good will hopefully be really good by proper monitoring. Almost there now


----------



## Jule

Thanks guys yoyr support means a lot.
I have rung my dad and we will go and stay there tom and get the 7.21am bus from his to reading and train it in from there.  I will keep you posted sun, thanks again


----------



## kara76

have a good trip hun and enjoy seeing you dad and remember when stressed deep breathing helps


----------



## mimi41

Try to enjoy the trip hun, hope scans and bloods are ok for you tomorrow


----------



## helen_26

Good luck hun, safe journey. x


----------



## miriam7

good luck jules will all be worth it in the end


----------



## PixTrix

thinking of you x


----------



## Jule

Had scan 30 follicles in total.2 size 11 and 2 size 12 and rest just behind.also had bloods really painful like a pin cushion.they attempted 4 times and finally went in my wrist,I'm black and blue.will know plan later when they ring


----------



## kara76

yay yay thats wondeful news, you must be so pleased as i know you want as many as possible due to PGD.

shame the bloods were so tricky


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Jule, well done you!


----------



## PixTrix

yay, thrilled for you Jule


----------



## Jule

Just had call taking 187.5 of menopur tonite and tom.then bloods tue in cardiff and scan and bloods wed in guys and they will decide then if ec fri or mon.I am so tired.we are on way home now in car.can certainly feel follicles today,feeling very tender lower abdo.


----------



## helen_26

That's great hun. Get some well earned rest as soon as you get home xx


----------



## kara76

this is all moving very fast now, how exciting hun and i like the way they aare handling your dosage


----------



## mimi41

OMG i can't believe how fast it is all moving, so pleased you have all those lovely follies.  Don't forget to drink loads jules to make them more juicy lol


----------



## popsi

Jule... fab news honey... your doing really well and London are looking after you amazingly after the initial mix ups xxx.. good luck for a very tiring week but will be all worth it


----------



## Jule

Thanks.  Yes it will be tiring but all worth it. I cant believe im finally at this stage again, its mad.  We been checking out hotels and on wed we should be able to book somewhere ready for either thur or sun.  Funny dose 187.5.  I had to draw up the 150 and do the other on its own and half it.


----------



## mimi41

Have they put you on this dose to stop any more follies growing


----------



## Jule

well not really sure, but i think so as when i asked what my oestrodial was from fri it was slightly high.  I can feel the follicles have grown cause they are now getting painful but pleased that they all are growing and none have stopped.  I think they now want want i have to all be good sizes.  Saw a lovely consultant today who ended up doing my bloods and i was talking to him about ec as i am very nervous and he reassured me that they would dose me up.


----------



## popsi

jule .. the premier inn is a fab hotel its in County Hall so not far at all from the hospital for you xx


----------



## kara76

your gona have extra sedation you lucky girl lol only kidding as i know your worried about ec but im sure with extra drugs you will be fine hun. rest and drink plenty of water now, the more you move around the more your ovaries will and they will ache with all thoselovely follies


----------



## Jule

Thanks popsi, i am trying to get a number of names of hotels so that we have a choice as im sure some are not going to be available. Its a shame that we wont know when we are going until wed, so could be that we need to book in on thur which will only be the night after.  Any other suggestions appreciated

Yes hopefully i wont feel a thing.  As long as my lovely follicles dont pop ill be pleased    hope they all grow huge and most have eggs


----------



## popsi

jule.. the think with premier inns is you can cancel up to lunch time on the day of your arriva ( i think i am correct) l.. so could  be a plan xx


----------



## kara76

im sure they wont pop hun, popping is hormones based so popping before ec is very rare.


----------



## Jule

i was only joking kara, i would like them all to stay large ready for collection.

Thanks popsi ill check that out because maybe we could book and just change the date or location if it becomes fully booked.  Ill look into it tom


----------



## kara76

lol i think a good crop is on the cards, im getting excited for you now


----------



## Jule

Ooh i so hope so.  I have felt different with this cycle thoug what with those pains i had in my legs and headcahes, so hoping this is all a good sign and we may get a positive outcome


----------



## kara76

how long have you booked off work?


----------



## PixTrix

great stuff Jule, really rooting for you


----------



## Jule

Thanks Pix, not long for you either.  Once you start having things time will fly for you, i cant believe im at this stage and its been a 15 month wait.

Ive got 2 weeks off but depending on ec i may not have the resutls back when returnign to work so ill just play each day as it comes and decide what ill do nearer the time.


----------



## PixTrix

it madness isn't it you are faced with a wait and it feels like an eternity and before you know it you are looking back wondering where the time has gone

Great you have got a couple of weeks off


----------



## miriam7

omg jule 30 is great   hope you get hotel sorted ...got fingers crossed for you


----------



## SarahJaneH

30 is fantastic Jules, hope you manage to get a hotel sorted ok. Take it easy today if you can xxx


----------



## Jule

Oh i am already taking it easy    still lying in bed. Planning to go to porthcawl with my sis and her family and friends just for a wander and maybe some lunch.

Just been checking out prices on hotels and there are quite a few so think we will be fine. Also been on guys site on here and got chatting to few people.  One women is also having pgd this week or next so we may be together and she also needs to stay as she is from away.  We may end up staying somewhere together which will be nice. 

Hope everyone enjoying the bank holiday.


----------



## kara76

jule hope you have had a good day, hows those ovaries?

its great you have met someone who is going through exactly what you are


----------



## mimi41

Jules hope your not to sore.  Lovely you have met someone who knows what your going through hun


----------



## ratsy

Hi juls 

Fantastic news 30 wow thats brilliant   

Have they said when e/c is 

R x


----------



## Jule

Ovaries are painful on and off especially when I am walking but at least I know the follicles are growing.bloods now tom and then back to guys wed for scan bloods and to know when ec will be.


----------



## PixTrix

hope your ovaries don't give you too much trouble Jule, but a good sign of some juicy follies. Take it easy now and good luck for your bloods and scan


----------



## Cath34

Wow Jule - great news. I told you it would be good news, they know what they are doing. I have a really good feeling for you this time.
I'll prob still be in hosp on Fri when you have EC, so best of luck with it all. xx


----------



## Jule

Thanks pix and cath.good luck cath with thur,only 3 days how exciting,ill be thinking of you and looking forward to hearing your news


----------



## mimi41

good luck with bloods today jules, hope its all good hun


----------



## Jule

Thanks had bloods thankfully jody used a very thun vein but got blood.need to wait for call from guys now.hgrace was there and saying that she rang and faxed guys last week she was quite concerened and called me in from the waiting room,bless.


----------



## mimi41

Guys are at fault there hun.  Grace is nice isn't she, she must have been concerned to call you in


----------



## Queenie1

jules all the very best things sound like things are going really well. am thinking of you all the time. ( computer problems again so unable to get on unless i'm at my mum's)


----------



## Cath34

Thanks again everyone. Best of luck again Jules. xx


----------



## Jule

Well no call so i havent chased it.  I will just go as planned tomorrow, perhaps they havent rung me because i am going i dont know, or maybe they forgot.  Shame though cause if i didnt need bloods that would have given my veins a rest ready for tom   .  May not come on here later as need to try and study but also rest as i am shattered.  Train booked for 7.30am tom and  i will post after my appt.


----------



## ratsy

Goodluck for tommorow jule hope it all goes well   

R    x


----------



## kara76

jule oh how typical 

good luck for tomorrow, i will be thinking of you


----------



## helen_26

Good luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## Jule

Thanks girls.  Really hope its ec fri cause i am struggling with the pain when i walk.  Work was a nightmare with me carrying things aswell cause my abdo really pulling, everytime i need even a small wee it makes the pain worse so need to go straigt away.  Will be interesting to see how many follicles are there tom and their sizes


----------



## kara76

take it easy when you can jule, i know thatshard for you lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Fingers crossed that you'll have ec on Friday Jule, those follies must be doing really well. Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for scan tomo jules, hope ec is friday for you


----------



## Jule

Great news 33 follicles biggest is 16 and half.not gonna have ec fri as not big enough looks likely for Mon.gonna have another scan fri to confirm.bit of a worry tho,I asked about testing the embryos and when we would have results and we won't have results til we come here for et!!!!


----------



## marieclare

Jule, just been reading back and you are doing so well! You must be exhausted but well done on todays scan, sounds great. are you still in work having to carry all those follies around?xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Great news Jule - what a busy week you have had!
Good luck for Fridays scan   
x


----------



## popsi

Jule.. thats great amount of follicles honey... keep      and try to rest a little too xx


----------



## trickynic

Great news Jule! Just take it easy - you are carrying two massive bunches of grapes down there!


----------



## Jule

Oh I know I can feel them too the bunches are getter bigger by the day .yes trying to work as well thanfully only tom in work and then off for 2 weeks will definately be needed.
We have booked hotel for sun-tue so at least that is sorted and theu said we can cancel right up to the day.great location and only 5 mins from guys and tube and 2 second from loads of bars on the thames so great.we will treat it as a mini holiday.also meanns we can go to sterophonics on sat as we had booked tickets and can still go to weymouth on our hols but just go tue instead of mon


----------



## Jule

Just had call from guys.no menopur tonite,I apparently have enough drugs in my body so only suprecur.gotta have bloods in cardiff tom and they will reassess with those reuslts.my poor veins are black and I need bloods tom and fri,got its gonna hurt,I am such a baby.
Hope cardiff are gonna be able to do them for me.I rang and left a message.do you think I should just turn up at 8.30?


----------



## mimi41

Yeah just turn up jules, they can do them in a few mins for you

Excellent news though, god i only ever got 7 and they were uncomfortable enough lol


----------



## Jule

Just had call from jody in cardiff she said to turn up at 8.30 so that's good.
I know mimi can't belive I have so many good sizes.nicky made me laugh saying bout big bunches of grapes.
Nearly home now bout another 10 mins on train.feel shattered and got blisters on my feet from all the walking so will be great to relax later.


----------



## mimi41

Have a nice soak and enjoy your weekend


----------



## kara76

jule you already know im chuffed for you, try and rest up now and give you ovaries a bit of a chill, they are doing alot of work in there


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jules you're doing brilliantly! Definitely get your feet up and have a good rest, you must be feeling really uncomfy with all those follies but it will be so so worth it. Glad you have a convenient hotel sorted and you have some nice treats planned too, you deserve it. Take care and good luck with bloods xxx


----------



## Queenie1

jules well done on so many follicles that is a brill number. so very happy for you that things are going so well. good luck for bloods tomorrow and all the very best for ec on monday.
hope you are home now and resting up. sounds like you have everything sorted.


----------



## helen_26

Thats great you have so many follicles hun. Good luck for the bloods tomorrow. It's good that your making a little break out of ec and you still get to go on your holiday.  Hope you manage to get an early night, before you have to start all over again in the morning. xx


----------



## Jule

OOh i know helen those dreaded bloods again.  Ive had to pop the blisters on the soles of both feet, we done so much walking   

WE have booked our train for fri £156    cant believe how much it was, so glad we are not paying for treatment, we have spent loads about £950 so far including the hotel and trip on sun but not any more after that. Its crazy how much this can all mount up


----------



## helen_26

Wow Jule, thank goodness you don't have to pay for you treatment.


----------



## kara76

bloody trains are expensive


----------



## Jule

yes they are, they were gonna charge us over £300 if we went at 7.30 but we said we will have to be a bit late for our 11am appt and go at 8am as it was such a huge difference in price.


----------



## kara76

omg thats a massive difference


----------



## miriam7

looking good jules ...if ec is monday will transfer be thur   ?


----------



## julespenfold

Hey Jules just been catching up that is a fab number of follies hope your bloods are ok today and good luck for Monday xx


----------



## ebonie

Hi jule glad u had good news today so exciting for you ec on monday    wishing you loads of


----------



## kara76

hope the bloods went ok today hun


----------



## Jule

Had bloods taken today by new nurse.she was very nice and straight in there thank god.had my call no stimms again today levels still slightly high and so enough drugs in body to help them grow already.
Scan tom and yet more bloods!!!!then plan but looks likely for mon. If ec mon they test embryos thur and put any back sat so 5 day embyros.
Had **** day today really bad.got to work and message on desk saying I had to do something that shouldn't be done until at least tom.****ty message aswell.so walked out upset.my colleagues have not been supportive especially the ones I work more closely with.3 of the others were lovely today and wished me luck.
Also had phone call about somehting else and had to write a report in an hour,normally would take me all afternoon if not longer,its very brief so just sent it to manager who can amend as necessary.
I have vowed I will never cycle and work again cause I spent too mauch time today upset or holding it together.
Ravan thank you ever so much for being there.if u hadn't been in don't know what I would have done.


----------



## kara76

jule i hope your ok now and im glad you had ravan to have a chat with, job stress is proper crap. time to switch off now hun and think of you.

good luck tomorrow, please text me

how are those ovaries feeling?


----------



## Jule

Really full and pulling.my belly is huge,I normally got room in my trousers but now they are tight.I've put on about 5ib aswell bad isn't it?like a big fat lump.....


----------



## mimi41

Oh jules sending you big  .  Wish i was closer


----------



## kara76

im sure your not a big fat lump hun and hey lets hope your gona put on more weight yet , i always found that i put on weight during tx

are you resting tonight?


----------



## Jule

Yes resting so tired we were both sitting here relaxing.think ill have a shower and may have a really early nite.
Thanks for being there girls


----------



## kara76

early night sounds lovely hun and i think it will do you and your body good.


----------



## Queenie1

jule so sorry to hear that work are being s**t.        to you

glad bloods and scan went well. 

hope you have a lovely relaxing evening.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jules, sorry to hear about work today, hugs to you. Glad your scan and bloods went well, keep resting and think of you xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Sending you a big huge hug Jule, well not too tight don't want to squash those lovely follies lol Hope you can switch off from work now. Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## Jule

Thanks girls i will post here again tom after my scan and yet more bloods!!!! and let you all know the plan,    its mon


----------



## miriam7

sorry you had a ****e day in work jule   wishing you lots of luck for scan


----------



## mimi41

Hope scan goes well today jules and those lovely follies have become real big and juicy lol


----------



## kara76

as ive said good luck hun and i hope you get a date for ec woo hoo


----------



## Jule

We are on the train due in at paddington at 10.30 so will post later hopefully with a date.so much for cycling with u helen,u will know by the time I get transfer!


----------



## kara76

i bet its hot on the train. is guys far from the station?


----------



## Jule

20 mins on 2 tubes then 5 min walk so no too far.its £5.80 each for the tube aswell on top of our train ticekst,its a rip off


----------



## Queenie1

good luck jules. hope you have lots of follies and get to have ec on monday.


----------



## Jule

Gutted girls.bloods are high I'm bordering hyperstimulation!needs bloods tom and sun.they wanted me to stay local today but said I couldn't its too expensive.don't know if ec mon depends if bloods still rising today.on the up got 18 follicles ready to go today!!hope they take them even if we can't have transfer.one worry after another


----------



## mimi41

So do you have to have bloods at cardiff over the weekend then.  These things always happen on a bloody weekend


----------



## Jule

No london!I just text u did u get it,did I text the right no.looks like we gonna have to come to london tom and stay til tue,its really expensive


----------



## helen_26

Oh jule that's crap. Is it cheaper to travel back and forth rather than stay?


----------



## Jule

I think to be honest if they want me to go tom and sun its gonna be cheaper to stay.I will wait for the call and go from there


----------



## mimi41

Hope things get sorted hun


----------



## Queenie1

jule so sorry that you have to have more bloods done. hope things work out for you. are you still in london or home. 

try and keep    and calm. it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Jule

Had call yay yay no more bloods over weekend.levels have stayed the same so 75 menopur tonight and trigger tom.ec mon gotta go in at 12 and collection planned for 2.


----------



## helen_26

Yay that's great Jule and you still get to see the phonics.


----------



## Queenie1

woo hoo jules that is great news. so pleased for you. enjoy your weekend and monday will soon be here.

will you text me on monday and let me no how it went as might not be able to get on line


----------



## Jule

Yes really pleased.thought phonics would be cancelled but look best of both worlds.really pleased.bit late for ec tho so hope I'm ok


----------



## Queenie1

i'm sure it will be fine. are you staying in london for the night after ec


----------



## Jule

Yes staying there sun and mon so hopefully will be fine.ill text u queenie as I'm going to weymouth on tue til fri for our hol.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks jules. well at least you can rest after ec and not have to worry about catching trains back home. enjoy weymouth hope the weather is good for you


----------



## popsi

oh thats great news Jule... so happy for you its all working out now, enjoy the phonics i have seen them four times they are fab !!! I am so jealous but could not leave our princess for the day just yet   , good luck and enjoy London as much as you can also and your hols... please can one of you other girls update here if Jule does not xx


love to you all.. off to put my gladrags on now.. forgot how much hassle going out is lol !


----------



## Queenie1

i'm sure someone will popsi. i will if i am able to get ot a computer that works!!

enjoy your evening out.


----------



## mimi41

Good luck with everything jules


----------



## Jule

I will try and update here as soon as i can with my phone.I got lots of your numbers ill text you and could someone post on here if i havent please for the others to see.


----------



## mimi41

I will try and post as soon as i hear anything


----------



## ebonie

Aww jule so pleased for you    enjoy the phonics tomorrow night , And crossing my fingers so much for you on monday big hugs emma xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

jule i am well chuffed that monday is the big day, good luck with trigger tonight. i always found the trigger an emotional time so if you are feeling like that, stay postive and enjoy your holiday aswel which is a greaat way to occupy yourselves


----------



## popsi

Julie... enjoy the phonics... i have text you my number, thanks honey xx


----------



## Jule

Thanks popsi its in my phone.

I'm fine at mo kara but got so much to think about don't think ill have time to get emotional lol.

Got 2 cases to pack today.1 for weymouth and 1 for london.I am quite excited such a bisy week its gonna be great hopefully.also hoping got loads of eggs so better chance of normal.I think my worry time is when they r testing but just gotta hope and pray we have a normal.


----------



## kara76

glad to hear you slept well

get packing hun, its very exciting for you both

your always a busy bee


----------



## miriam7

hope the concerts been good jule ... good luck for trigger and for monday


----------



## Jule

Thanks packing nearly done.phonics were fantastic.got loads of photos but won't be putting them on pc and ** til after hols now.
30 mins more then trigger then sleep my eyes r burning


----------



## kara76

hey jule 

glad you had a good time , hope the trigger went well


----------



## Jule

Great trigger done, and no injections today, woo hoo.  Im just gonna finish packing and then leave.  Wont be back til fri then but will trya nd update on phone.  

STill nervous about tom nervous for pain and cannula because my veins are crap, even bought emla which numbs my hands. will be glad when it is all over.

Anyway speak to you all soon.


----------



## julespenfold

All crossed for tomorrow for you jule hope your managing to relax today xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad trigger went well Jule. Wishing you all the best for EC and will be thinking of you this week, have everything crossed xxx


----------



## kara76

thinking of you and s today hun and cant wait to hear


----------



## helen_26

Good luck today Jule. Got everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well todays the day. I will have everything crossed for you, hun. Hope you get a bumper crop and lots of good 'uns.
Enjoy your holiday. Think you need a rest after all the travelling 
x


----------



## popsi

Good Luck Jule and DH xxx 

Have a lovely holiday then afterwards, and try to relax and chill out, it will be your last as a couple


----------



## mimi41

Any news?


----------



## Jule

Well I'm back didn't go down til 3.mimi I did text u and it said it sent so not sure now if I have the right no.
I am gutted only 7 eggs!!!
They gonna ring tom with how any fertilised,thur test the embryos and fri let us know if any normal.

On the up the procedure was much better than cardiff.theuy use general aneasthetic and I was totally out before they done anything.woke up at my bed with stu.feeling sore now but not as bad as before


----------



## SarahJaneH

Keeping everything crossed for your call tomorrow Jule and    that the tests go well. Glad to hear that EC was more comfortable than before. Rest up and take care xxx


----------



## Jule

Mimi just text u again r u getting them


----------



## helen_26

Got everything crossed for you hun. Hope you have good news tomorrow. Xx


----------



## ebonie

Aww hunni im glad the procedure was more comfortable for you hun   

I really hope and pray that the seven they had was good ones for you hun 
keep ur chin and will be praying for you for the phone call big hugs


----------



## sugar-fairy

I am glad that ec was better for you but sorry that you are dissappointed.    for good news tomorrow and that you have an emby for et on friday.

  rest up and try to stay calm


----------



## mimi41

Jules got your text thanks hun

Praying things go your way this week hun


----------



## jk1

Hi Jule - well done on your EC - sounds better there than in Cardiff - i think i'd much prefer to be out of it before they do anything!!

Hope you are feeling ok now, fingers crossed for you tomorrow

Jo xx


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone.can't belive how much more I'm awake.still sore down below tho and when I stand feels like my insides r gonna drop out lol but apart from that its much better.none of that pain I had before.
Stu just said that when they were calling my name to wake up I said don't wake me I'm having nice dreams lol


----------



## popsi

Jule.. glad the procedure was easier for you honey, this could be the start of a good run on things for you


----------



## Sam76

Sorry I didn't get back to post update sooner Jule x  bl**dy work!
Hope all the positive energy from everyone here is helping a bit hun - we all desperately what this to work for you   xx


----------



## kara76

jule i just got home sorry i couldnt post for you earlier

glad ec was better for you and good luck for the call in the mornin

you know im here for you and i know your gutted right now , im prayin that this is a case of gutted now yet in the coming days you get postiive news


----------



## Vixxx

Glad your EC went well, Jule.  7 eggs is a good number.  I got 7 each of the last 2 times and got 3 good embies from them.  Fingers crossed for you - what time are you expecting them to call tomorrow?  

My EC is at 11.15, so fingers crossed   they get a decent number of eggs too.

Vixxx


----------



## kara76

vixx good luck for tomorrow, we will all be watching for your post


----------



## miriam7

jule really hoping what karas already said that you might be dispointed today but better news later in week..good luck for call in morning   good luck to you too vixx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for the call today Jule - Hope you are chillaxing x


----------



## kara76

good luck for the call hun

praying its good news for you both


----------



## mimi41

good luck for the call today jules


----------



## Sam76

Fab news - text from Jule - all 7  fertilised!


----------



## mimi41

Fab news hun, now enjoy your hols


----------



## popsi

great start Jule...       for the testing xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Congratulations Jule, that's amazing - 100% fertilisation rate.  I've never heard of that before, it's brilliant.


----------



## kara76

jule and s you know already how over the moon i am for you woo hoo, go eggies and spermies of course lol

enjoy your break


----------



## ebonie

Fab news jule    enjoy the rest of ur holiday xx


----------



## helen_26

Jule thats great news hun. Hope u can relax a little and enjoy your holiday now. Good luck for tests and call on friday. X


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone we can't believe they have all fertilised how amazing.thur they will call and say how many are still growing and those are the ones they will test.fri they will ring to let us know if any r normal.I will keep u all posted.
We r now in weymouth and its lovely here,sun is shining.going into weymouth later.
Caravan lovey and site fab especially for people with children,its haven site


----------



## kara76

hows the weather with you hun? good i hope, its ******* down here in pembrokeshire


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule I am thrilled for you - will be saying a few    for your little embies this week.     
Relax and Have a fab holiday 
x


----------



## trickynic

Excellent news Jule - hope you have a nice relaxing break


----------



## SarahJaneH

Fantastic news Jule, enjoy your break - keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## jk1

wow - brilliant news jule - enjoy your holiday xx


----------



## Jule

Well thankfully weymouth is still dry goodness knows how long for tho.
My back is in half tho bed not that comfy,will need a good walk to loosen it up.
Pain in stomach seems to haver eased loads today.just gotta wait for call tom.its a week of waiting for calls for the nxt step.hope we still have lots growing tom.


----------



## kara76

glad the pain isnt bad hun . shame the bed isnt comfy

fingers crossed for the call tomorrow


----------



## sugar-fairy

That is fantastic that all fert, bet you are over the moon

Good luck for the call tomorrow    for good news

Enjoy your holiday


----------



## miriam7

brilliant news jule ...fingers crossed for call tomorrow


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for tomorrow Jule xxx


----------



## mimi41

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow jules


----------



## kara76

hope your having a fab time and will be waiting news tomorrow


----------



## sun dancer

Brill new's jule will b thinking of u moro gd luck x


----------



## Vixxx

Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow Jule.


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for the phone call today xxxxxxx


----------



## mimi41

good luck for the call hun, i'm nervous for you


----------



## kara76

all the best for today hun, thinking of you both...


----------



## Jule

Omg just had the call.all 7 have been biopsied woo hoo.6, 8 cell and 1 6 cell.we r delighted.so nervous now for tom tho.they are going to ring tom pm and let us know if any r normal and then transfer sat if they are.  I so hope we get one normal


----------



## mimi41

Hopefully you will get more hun, are they only putting back one or can you have two


----------



## kara76

so so chuffed for you. this is brilliant news

the fact they are all growing is great news


----------



## helen_26

Yay Jule, so pleased for you. Keeping everything crossed for your call tomorrow.


----------



## popsi

Jule.. you know how happy I am for you honey..      or next lot of good news now xxx


----------



## trickynic

Brilliant news Jule


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jules, that's fab! Good luck for the next step. Hope you are having a nice relaxing time away xx


----------



## mimi41

Jules hope things go well tomorrow.  steve just asked after you and hopes things goes well too


----------



## miriam7

i got my fingers crossed for tomorrow jule..hope you stay sane waiting for the call!


----------



## mimi41

Praying the phone call is great news for you Jules and Stu xx


----------



## Vixxx

Good luck for the call today Jule


----------



## kara76

thinking of you both today, cant wait to hear


----------



## marieclare

Jule good luck for today, thinking of you xxx


----------



## ebonie

for your phone call today hun


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - thinking of you both today    - hope its more good news for you.        
Its going to be a long day waiting for the call - but I hope you are enjoying your time away
xx


----------



## Jule

Thanks girls for all your well wishes and support.
Bad news nothing normal 
Embryologist gonna ring again when we get home as we are travellin back from taunton


----------



## Vixxx

Oh sweetie - that doesn't sound like what you wanted to hear.  Do you know what it actually means?


----------



## Jule

Yes it means every embryo is affected with the bad chromosomes,therefore no transfer for us


----------



## popsi

oh no Jule.. thats not what i had prayed would happen honey, i am devistated for you and cant imagine how you must feel .. you and Stu are in our thoughts honey xxxx why does sh!t happen to the good guys xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Oh, I'm soooo sorry. Thinking of you both.


----------



## helen_26

I'm so sorry to hear that Jule. Thinking of you both. Xx


----------



## Jule

WEll just had phone call from embryologist.  She said that there is nothing we could do to change it, its just one of those things!!! Doesnt change how gutting it is   
Keep trying to think that i wouldnt have wnated another positive test to lose it though   
WE have to have a follow up with the DR but we can do it on the phone as it is so far to travel, its booked for 3.30pm on 8th July.  Im hoping we can start again with the next cycle.  The embryologist sadi they like to give it a few months to give the ovaries a rest but i will be pushing to go again    

Ive contacted HCW about the funding and from end of MArch they have changed their name, contact details and email address.  Luckily i got the new details and spoke to soemone, the person i spoke to last time has now left.  Ive emailed the new person and i will ring again on Mon if i havent heard anything.  She is off on leave until mon and nobody seemed to know if she was back them but they thought so.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Aw Jule I am so, so sorry.      Thinking of you both. I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling. 
Hope that you are able to get funding to go again soon x


----------



## ebonie

Aww jule i am so gutted for you and stu , 'Im so sorry its turned out like this . Massive hugs to you both


----------



## marieclare

Jule I just wanted to offer support and more hugs, having the cycle abandoned at this stage after everything you have been through is devastating, its all so unfair and cruel. I really hope you get some joy from HCW so you can go again asap. I know it is no consolation but when my cycle was abandoned i did try to think at least I didn't have to go through the awful 2 weeks if it was never going to work anyway. Massive hugs to you xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

OH Jules, there are no words that can make this any easier for you. I am devastated for you, so upset that you have had to go through this. I hope you can start afresh soon xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Awww jule im gutted for u both hope u can hav another go asap sending big hugs 2 u x x


----------



## Queenie1

jules i'm absolutley gutted for you i'm so very very sorry. nothing i say will help except i'm here if you need me. take time now and hope you can try again so soon.


----------



## trickynic

Oh Jule so sorry to hear that! Hope you are ok


----------



## mimi41

Jules i wish there was something i could do or say to make it better.  I am thinking of you and stu hun


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule, I am so so sorry to hear your news, you are both very much in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## kara76

words seem so empty right now but im so sorry for you both.imglad to see your on the case with the hcw already. you are a strong lady and a strong couple, lean on each other

hugs


----------



## Jule

Well i have just lost a really long post.

Thanks for your support, still cant belive we are here with no transfer.  Popsi your right why do these things always happen to the good people, there are people out there who cant be bothered who are shelling babies like peas and dont even want them.

I feel absolutely gutted that we didnt get to transfer,  Im glad that we didnt have a transfer to miscarry again but it doesnt make it any easier as my hopes were still raised.  I wana cry and i have a little but i dont want to either because i know i have to wipe myself down and start again   

I feel upset at the thought that even after our next 2 go's we may not get a normal one and there is nothing we can do to change that.  There are no drugs to change or no different protocol because it all depends on chance and is out of our control, i feel sick   

What if the next 2 dont work what then, i dont see the point in continually going with little chance and throwing money away, but im not ready to make other decisions and making choices that at the moment i feel are second best    This is so horrible and i feel in turmoil and there is nothing i can do   

Sorry no point in moaning any more just have to get on with it dont we!!!


----------



## jk1

Jule - i'm so sorry to hear your news..i agree that its too early to make decisions at the moment, I think you'll know how many times is enough and that will be the time to make decisions.

I don't know what else to say apart from agree with Popsi.

thinking of you,

Jo xx


----------



## Queenie1

jules words just don't seem enough so wish i could give you a huge hug. 

feel free to rant or cry on here we are all here for you. i can have some understanding on not getting to transfer it feel like you have been cheated.( that was how i felt) but like you said perhaps it is better than it not working.

take some time and i'm sure you will know what to do next. like kara said you are a very strong person and will get through this. 

hugs to you and dh. xxx


----------



## mimi41

I think if anyone desrves a moan (which it isn't) is you honey

I think a cancelled cycle f*cks with your head more than a neg one hun


----------



## miriam7

oh jule im well and truely gutted for you both popsi's right its so bloody unfair


----------



## popsi

jule... nothing i can say is gonna make a difference to you right now       our one and only EC ended in no fert and i felt so cheated and other cycles cancelled due to poor response so i kind of know what you feel now xxxx dont make any descisions until your ready honey, we always had a plan so was easier for us to move on big big       darling xxxx if all fails (and its a bit IF) there are other ways  but I certainly know its not for everyone xx


----------



## kara76

jule i cant imagine right now the thought that are running around in your head yet im here to chat anytime and im glad we spoke earlier.

i know that we all look forward and need to plan but try not to look past the next cycle as there is a chance that it could well turn out very different even though i know there will always be this cycle in your head and being postive probably isnt possible right now and you know what thats ok too sometimes being postive is overated!!!. i dont see your post as moaning buut sharing your feelings and that is what can really help you now, dont hold in those feelings as bottling them up isnt good for you.

here for you anytime hun


----------



## kara76

i was thinking of you in the early hours. love to you both


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule, I just wanted to send a few hugs your way today - we are all here for you.


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Jule x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hugs to you Jule     
Be kind to yourself and take good care, we are all here for you xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

thinnking of you and dh today.


----------



## mimi41

I woke up thinking of you early hours this morning jules.  Hope you and stu are ok and you know where i am if you need a chat


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone.  Just been scrolling through trying to find more sites on PGD and finding out if anyone else has been through this.  Still feel down but trying not to think about it as i want to move forward.  Been doign the garden this morning and im going to plant flowers out the back shortly.  I still feel dissapointed that we didnt just get that one   .  Seems harder to get my head around that    Still owrried about the unknown but once my funding is confirmed this week im gonna get back onto guys and see of we can have our telephone fu sooner. 5 weeks away is too long, perhpas they can put us on a cancelation list


----------



## mimi41

Hope funding is sorted quickly and you can start again.  I was looking on ff for pgd i did find one, but you probably post on that one already


----------



## kara76

good idea to get your funding confirmed and then get on to them, 5 weeks is a long time to wait. if i come across anyone who has had a a similiar situation i will let you know

bet your flowers are gona look lovely


----------



## Jule

I have been posting on the ivf uk site and then under guys.  I did find a site for pre tx and then there is a pgd chat but noone seems to be posting on there recently.

Well have been so busy.  Cut all the bushes back in the front and done some potting of flowers.  Not long come in and only did becuase i feel mega dizzy, think i overdone it today.  Was trying to keep my mind off things and now i done too much   

DH has been busy too though and spent 3 hours ironign and painted the front and back window and done all the washing,  Think we both must be keeping our mind occupied.

Hes alright tonight though he is watching the footie and busy shouting at the telly


----------



## kara76

you do sound like s bust couple, hope your having a rest now


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sounds like you had a very busy day Jule, hope you've had a good rest. Good luck sorting out the funding and really hope you can have a follow up sooner. Hugs to you xx


----------



## Jule

Well for some reason had terrible night sleep and was dreaming about the failed tx.it wasn't very nice and was dreaming some of my friends were going thru it.one couple already got children!it was just weird and bothered me.
Could be I am worried about the funding and bringing the appt sooner with guys.

We have also lowered the price on the house again.last time to lower it.if it don't sell within a month it will go up with someone else.ridiculous that they have done very little since the house has been up with them.


----------



## kara76

aww huni, its bound to be on your mind and dreams can be so real

hope you get news on your funding asap 

dont blame you for moving estate agents, sometimes that works


----------



## mimi41

Jules its totally understandable hun, dreams are horrible and really real sometimes.

I think they are scrapping that document you need to sell the house soon jules so might be worth waiting until then it will save you some money

Thinking of you and stu


----------



## Jule

JUst a quick update as i am on my way out and i will catch up later.

I spoke to someone from the health board who advised that it shouldnt be a problem with the funding as it has already been granted once and as long as the issues are still the same it will be fine,  as if they are going to change   

She advised that Guys contact them and advise they need funding for the second cycle.

I emailed guys and Sam advised they wouldnt contact the health board until after my fu.  I have emailed back as i am concerned that this would mean that my tx is delayed.  I have also asked whether they can contact me with a sooner fu if one becomes available, which she advised she would.  She said they would only request the funding if the dr at fu thought the tx would work, well surely this was the case when they done my first cycle,  nothing has changed.

I find all this political stuff time consuming and nonsense half of the time


----------



## Jule

Mimi i heard that too but we have already bought ours, we had to when we put this house on the market, shame as what a waste of money.  WOuldnt have minded if we had sold in that time.

Feel better now i am up and dream has moved to back of mind.  Its funny how they are so vivid when you wake up isnt it.


----------



## kara76

what a load of ******** hun, seems so silly they have to wait til after your follow up but i suppose there isnt a lot you can do but hope for a FU sooner so fingers crossed for that

dont study too hard


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - what a nightmare - hope you manage to get an earlier follow up. 
Hope you are managing to get some study done during your time off.... and some time to relax a bit too. 
Thinking of you   
x


----------



## Jule

Morning all.  How is everyone?

WEll im not sleeping and feel sick most of the time.  My belly is really bloated and my ovaries still feel sore so not sure if there is still a bit of ohss going on.  I am drinking loads though, prob didnt help that i pushed myself too much on the weekend.  Have not got much on today so will try and rest and just study.  On the positive managed to do a 1000 words yesterday and plan to do the same today    The sooner this is finished the better it is dragging now and i really cant be bothered.


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Jules, Just wanted to pass on big    to you and stu and to say I'm totally gutted for you, fingers crossed for the funding catch up on Saturday xx


----------



## kara76

well done on the study and i hope you have managed to rest, i bet your ovaries are still swollen


----------



## Jule

yes i think they must be, they feel bit better today though so maybe the rest has done them good.  I have done 2000 words in 2 days    hoping to get another 1000 done tom.


----------



## PixTrix

Hope your ovaries soon settle down Jule. Gosh you have done amazing with your study, that can't have been easy with what has been going on so well done you. It is good that you have got that distraction. Hope you will soon be cycling again x


----------



## Jule

Hey Pix i may be cycling with you, who knows by the time i get my fu and another gap for us to cycle we could be close together.

Funny how much you can knuckle down when you have to, ive been feeling the pressure to crack on with it and with the failed cycle its been soemthing to take my mind off things!  How are you Pix?


----------



## PixTrix

It would be great to cycle together, but hope you get it sooner than that. I am losing faith that I will get in this year. It hard having a long wait isn't it. It will be a year next month since last tx for me. Yeah I'm good thanks, looking forward to my hol! I think I would find it alot hard to cope had I not been doing the OU and throwing myself into everything to keep busy. Got an assessment due the 7th July which I haven't started yet and hol, operation before then I think I am going to be asking for an extension, but dont care!!

Been thinking about you lots and pray that next time you get a couple of healthy embies and knowing that your embies are able to implant I think you will be there. I know that everything is so raw at the moment, but I hope that you are feeling better day by day and as those days go by, you are a day closer to trying again


----------



## Jule

YOu must keep positive you never know, we are only half way through the year so still plenty of time  
Its amazing isnt it when you have other things to occupy your mind the wait isnt quite so bad, not that its easy, i had a year and it did drag but i dont think half as much if i didnt have other things to occupy my mind.  You got a lot going on before your nxt assignment is due in, i think your definately gonna need an extension.

Thanks for thinking about me, i do feel better and now just want to move forward with the next.  We all gotta keep positiive otherwise we would never keep going.


----------



## PixTrix

yeah there plenty of time yet, once i have gallbladder out will be on the lap case!

Your right Jule positivity is everything in this tough journey, if we allow it to break us we will never have the strength to see it through. Just think when we all get our little ones they can all form strong friendships


----------



## Jule

aah thats nice hope we all get there


----------



## kara76

girls waiting is so very hard but is before good to have other things going on. i waited a long time between cycles and it was really hard counting down the days yet i really tried not to wish my life away and went off drifting and enjoying life as i think you have too even though the heartache is still there. this journey certainly makes you strong and you ladies are strong cookies and you will get there, postive thinking is great and it sure does help get you through it


----------



## jk1

Kara - your post made me cry!! xx


----------



## kara76

oh jk im sorry it made you cry

jule hows you hun? hows the study?


----------



## mimi41

Jules hope your ok


----------



## Jule

Hi Mimi yes i am fine.  Keepign busy studying and doing a bit of visiting friends and family. trying to make the most of my last week annual leave as i am back to work mon.  Not looking forward to that though seeing all my colleagues and generally getting back into work.  Also be the 1st time returning back to work without having transfer which may be hard with all the babies ill be seeing


----------



## mimi41

Glad your ok hun.  It must be difficult in your job and i will be thinking of you. I can't believe your annual leave has finished already


----------



## Jule

I know time passes so quickly.  I dont have another week off until sept which will be ages away.  How are you feeling?  Bet you will be glad to finish work


----------



## mimi41

September will be here before you know it hun, its already the middle of june.

I'm ok just very swollen lol


----------



## jk1

Kara - don't worry - i'm just mega emotional at the moment and your comment was so true about the heartache we have when it doesn't work.

Jule - hope you are ok hun - i keep thinking about you and what happened and how pants it all is xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Will be thinking of you when you go back to work Jule, hugs to you xxx

Sending you a hug too Jo, wish no one had to have this heartache


----------



## Jule

I know it is pants and not fair how we are all the chosen few to go down this path, (not that i would wish it on anyone else either!).  WE must just keep positive and move forward because there is nothing else we can do and nothing to lose but everything to gain    we all get there one day.    to you JK1, not long til your planning appt and you will be off again   

Mimi bet you are very round now   

Sarah how are you?ANy bump for you yet?


----------



## mimi41

to you all


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule, a brilliant motto to get you through the tough times    

I'm ok thanks xx


----------



## jk1

Jule - your post made me cry now too!!! you are right we do have everything to gain, I hope work is ok when you go back...i think i'm just feeling really emotional about this next cycle...ignore me i am a muppet!!

Jo xxx


----------



## popsi

Jule.. good luck for work next week, it must be terribly hard for you       but dont think of it yet you still have a nice long weekend before you have to return, thinking of you honey xxxx life is sh!t lots of the time


----------



## kara76

jule you are so right my friend, you have everything to gain, this journey is hell and no one should go through it but support does help and keep thinking postive cause its certainly no where near the end, the end comes when you have your child in your arms and IT WILL happen


----------



## Jule

Thanks Kara.  AF arrived today so at least i can now move forward and hope that i can cycle on the netx if not certianly the one after


----------



## kara76

i too hope you can go again asap hun


----------



## PixTrix

thinking of you Jule. AF means you are that much closer to trying again, I hope it is really soon big hugs x


----------



## marieclare

Jule hope you are doing ok in work and not too busy. xx


----------



## Jule

I'm good thanks marie.lookign forward to having fu and making a plan.
Work is busy so keeping me occupied and time moves quicker then. 2 weeks today til fu


----------



## marieclare

Oh thats good, not long to wait. I wasn't sure if you had FU sorted or not. Will that be at Guys?


----------



## Jule

Yes fu was given to me when they phoned with bad news so that's was good as I had a plan straight away.thankfully they will do a telephone fu so they r ringing us 3.30 on that date at home.I will put speaker on and we can both chat to the dr then.just hope its the professor as he was really good


----------



## kara76

i think its great that you can have a telephone FU. 

have you started to write down your questions as i know you have some about your protocol


----------



## Jule

No not yet i must write them down i think about it all the time so just need to get the questions sorted.  Ill do them maybe on sun with dh and then ill pop them up here and see what you all think.


----------



## kara76

deffo write umm down so you dont forget anything


----------



## kara76

happy anniversary for yesterday jule and stu

have a great weekend


----------



## mimi41

Have a great weekend at Thorpe Park and i hope your dad is well


----------



## Jule

Well girls been a while since i have posted on here but have a bit to post.

We had a lovely letter from guys genetic department today.  They have found out about our failed cycle and have offered us to contact them if we need any further support which i thought was nice. Also i have my list of questions, any advice appreciated:

Why did i only have 7 eggs when 18 follicels were good sizes on the friday?
Did i ovulate early as i went to theatre an hour late?
How can we make sure i have more eggs next time?
Is there anything else i can change?
I was down regging for over a month would that make a difference?
I stopped menopur for a few days would that have made a difference?
Should i be trying a different drug?
When can  cycle next, can i start with next bleed?
Which chromosome affected the embryos or was it a mixture?


----------



## mimi41

Those questions are good and straight to the point.

Good luck with the phonecall jules


----------



## Jule

thanks mimi. how you feeling.
laura asked after you


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good list Jule, hope you get some answers and a plan for your next cycle. That was good of Guys to offer support


----------



## Jule

Yes we thought that i wasnt expecting to hear from genetics again as they had passed us onto the fertility unit so it was nice to know that they have been communicating with the unit and they were following us up.


----------



## kara76

great questions jule.

i would also ask how many follicles were drained and how many were empty and why do they think this is?


----------



## Jule

Thanks kara ill add that to the list, nothing else you can think of?


----------



## kara76

i will give it some thougth as im sure we can come up with some more questions lol


----------



## PixTrix

great questions Jule. I know it is sh*t that the last failed but I'm sure this will prove to be a learning curve to get more follies for a successful way forward for your next which I hope is really soon.


----------



## Jule

thanks pix. Hopefully now that they know us and the way i respond we can move forward and get a better result next time, these nasty pco


----------



## marieclare

Jule good luck for thurs, got everything crossed for you that you can start again asap. xx


----------



## Ravan

good luck for your follow up tomorrow,hope you get treatment plan at the same time


----------



## julespenfold

Will be thinking of you tomoz Jule hope you get some answers xx


----------



## PixTrix

good luck for tomorrow Jules xxx


----------



## Sam76

All the best for tomorrow Jule... hope you get answers to all those questions you've prepared and that you get a date for your diary   

Sam xx


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for tomorrow jule hope they have answer all your questions and have a way forward for you


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed for tomorrow hun

i really hope you get answers and a plan


----------



## Jackeen

OMG, Kara, Congratulations hunni, It's Aoife here, I've been away for so long, just sat your fantastic news, truly inspirational hun x


----------



## kara76

jule sorry to hijack

omg hun how the heck are all, its been along time.


----------



## Jackeen

Sorry my fault for the hijack.

I'm so happy for you Kara, am ok..... still trying on 2ww first DE... no hope with own eggs any more, steroids, aspirin, the whole shooting match. Been away from all the boards trying to change my luck but of course I'mn 2ww and at a very low ebb!
Since I began this in 2006 I've followed  your story so needless to say I am jumping up and down with joy to see you've finally got your little princess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

aww hun thank you

i have pm;d you and i hope we can stay in touch. i so hope this tx works for you, those goal post change dont they as you go through treatment.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for tomorrow Jule, really hope you get some answers and a plan to start again soon


----------



## ratsy

Goodluck for tommorow jules   

R    xxx


----------



## Jule

Oh girls thank u all for your lovely messages.I have been away for a few days and today have been trying to catch up on and off.
Haven't had a good few days.been very tearful partly I'm sure beccause I have fu tom.also a friend who had iui and its her 1st and she only been trying a year (not that I'm minimising it)but she got a bfp and I am very pleased for her but so upset for myself.there is now only me out of all my friends who isn't preg or has a child and one other friend who doesn't want a baby.


----------



## Queenie1

oh jule


----------



## Sam76

Jule   pretty much same here with friends - it's really tough... but so are we (sometimes   ) hopefully tomorrow will help with those positive vibes   . Will be bringing a big proper hug for you on Monday   x


----------



## Jule

Thanks queenie how r u?I'm normally much stronger than this so don't know why I'm like this,I even cried in front of my sister monday.very unusual as I hate people worrying about me so I very rarely get upset infront of people because I know people are upset for us without me breaking down in front of them.my sis was nearly crying too which then upsets me that they are so upset for us.


----------



## Queenie1

jule i understand how you feel i am the only one who doesn't have children either. i think it is good to have a cry sometimes it can't help bottling it up. 

you are a very strong amazing person who will get their dream of a child. i'm sure they will have a good plan for you.


----------



## Sam76

It's too hard to be strong all the time Jule   .  I don't think it's good to keep it all in, you have to let some of that hurt out sometimes - and it's not always possible to decide when, where and with who that'll happen. It's hard knowing that it's upsetting for your family when they know how desparately you want something - and it's hard for them knowing there's nothing they can do - but try your best (hard as it is) to do what you need to and lean on whoever you need to, to get through the tough times - as upset as family are, I'm sure more than anything they want to be there for you if you need them.

if you want my home number to give me a call any evening just let me know xxxx


----------



## Jule

Thanks both.I'm so glad that this is here and we can all chat together and all are experiencing the same feelings.I'm lookign forward to mon to have a good chat.I'm off to bed cause shattered.thanks again for chatting both xx


----------



## Sam76

Nite Jule x


----------



## PixTrix

big hugs Jule, it really is tough, so unfair you are an amazing person and I pray you get what you so very deserve and i believe you will I just wish it didn't invovle the rollercoaster ride xxxxx


----------



## Vixxx

Good luck for FU tomorrow Jule


----------



## Queenie1

good luck today jule will be thinking of you


----------



## PixTrix

thinking of you today Jule


----------



## miriam7

sending you a big hug jule   hope follow up goes well and they give you some new dates


----------



## Jule

Well had fu professor was happy for us to continue and felt it was just one of those things that we didn't get a normal and was hopeful for next time.
He said we may have to have the pill to get timing right again for theatre.he didn't really answer any of my questions as he siad that all they would do next time is do a little less drugs and then I wouldn't need bloods daily.
they said they would contact us re funding.well no more than 20mins later I had a phone call from guys saying they had contacted hcw and they said they would only fund 1 cycle!!!that was not waht they said and I said this to sam at guys.the prof has written a letter and requested funding.this has now delayed us goodness knows how many weeks.sam at guys thought we should get the funding but obv no guarantees.she has asked me to start the pill on day 1 of cycle and she said as soon as they know about funding I can start tx.she said there is no queue for pgd so I can go again as soon as money sorted.
We are furious because we were told we would definately get 3 cycles.I am going to apply for credit cardas tonight cause there is no way I'm delaying this for loads more months.just can't believe they have lied to us.


----------



## Queenie1

jules sounds like fu went well with the professor.great news that you don't have to wait.

can' believe that you are being messed about with the funding i hope it gets sorted soon so you can do tx again soon.


----------



## PixTrix

OH Jule, your head must be done in  tonight regarding the funding issue. It seems a positive response from the professor though and I hope you can get going soon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good news about your follow up Jule, sorry that the funding issue is causing you grief again, hope it can be resolved soon and you'll be back on your way again


----------



## Sam76

Sounds positive for next cycle Jule   and good that there's no queue for pgd

I think you should kick **** about the funding. Did you have anything in writing or via email about more than 1 cycle? can you remember who they spoke to? Good luck phoning and emailing to get your answer xxx


----------



## Jule

Yes it is great news about being able to start again but if the funding takes 3 wks ish to come thru plus the month on the pill plus starting on dat 21 I would be cycling until sept/oct.I feel so annoyed about all ofthis. The person who told me 3 cycles has now left amd the letter we were sent at the time is vague,typiical!!the women I spoke to after the failed cycle said there shouldn't be a problem with the funding but she wasn't there todsy and sam in guys has spoken to soem1 else who has siad its not guaranteed.I will take this further if I don't get the funding!


----------



## kara76

hey hun if there is anything i can help with just shout

hope the funding gets sorted asap and you can start again


----------



## Jule

Thanks Kara ill let you know.  If i dont get it ill take it to the papers and media.  I feel so annoyed that i was promised something i may not get.  Im going to get credit cards sorted as well so at least i have money on there to pay if necessary.


----------



## miriam7

oh jules it seems everyones clueless when it comes to funding ...really hope the person on phone was wrong    good news you can start so soon tho


----------



## kara76

deffo jule lets hope we dont have to go to the media and they sort is asap


----------



## julespenfold

Jule glad the FU went well, how annoying about the funding fingers crossed they come back to you and say you can have the 3. 

Big   Jules x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - sounds like good news from your follow up - and good that there is no waiting list - but what a nightmare about your funding. Hope that you manage to get this sorted asap.


----------



## Jule

Well had an email back from the health commission wales to say the women is on leave.  DOesnt say that anyone else is dealing with this so i emailed guys to see of the letter has been sent and find out if they have heard any more.  Im not happy that we are being delayed just because of funding. Really hope my af is late and then may be i wont need the pill and can just cycle straight away if the funding is agreed soon


----------



## kara76

i hoope your af is late too hun, do you know when this person is back off leave?


----------



## julespenfold

Everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## marieclare

Jule hope you hear something positive soon, so frustrating when you have to wait and its all red tape


----------



## miriam7

really hope the persons back soon and you get this funding sorted


----------



## Jule

Had email from guys the letter hasn't been signed yest so they haven't sent it.she said it would be done at the end of the wk!she has addressed the letter to some1 else so I'm hoping they get it beg of nxt wk and then ill staryt pushing them again.its ridiculous all this waiting


----------



## kara76

total madness,


----------



## SarahJaneH

How frustrating Jule, really hope something gets sorted next week, big hugs


----------



## mimi41

Hi Jules, 

Glad your follow up went well, but as usual it boils down to money.

Sorry only now catching up on things


----------



## Jule

Well just a little bit of news i rang hcw today and they have received the letter from the professor.they said it will go to panel nxt wed ansd we will get the letter at the end of the wk.she didn't seem neg and made out it wouldf be ok as it had prevously been granted (altho won't be happy til in writing).
I then phoned sam pa for prof and she said that as long as funding comes thru I can go with this bleed.thankfully still no bleed for me and I'm day 35 so praying it will hold off a few more days.if all goes to plan I should be having ec in sept so back on track


----------



## Sam76

Yay yay Jule   

Will keep fingers crossed that you get it in writing soon and that we'll be cycling round about the same time xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Jule, thats fab news, fingers crossed it all works out for you, i think you will be cycling the month before me...wooohooo!! xx


----------



## Queenie1

thats great news jule. pray for af to be delayed and for letter to confirm funding.

i'm thrilled for you


----------



## PixTrix

fab news Jule, fantastic everything crossed for you


----------



## helen_26

Great news Jule, got everything crossed for you. x


----------



## julespenfold

thats fantastic news every thing crossed for you xx


----------



## Kitty71

Fingers crossed for you Jules,     

Kitty x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thats good news Jule - will be keeping everything crossed for good news next week x


----------



## kara76

jule i hope you get news very soon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Fingers crossed for good news next week, hope af hangs back for a little longer for you so you can cycle when you hope to xxx


----------



## Queenie1

jule will have everything crossed that it is good news when they go to panel.


----------



## mimi41

Hope you get some answers this week jule


----------



## kara76

jule hope you get good news today hun


----------



## jk1

Hi Jule,

Hope you are ok 

Jo xx


----------



## Jule

HI everyone thanks for the messages.  No news as yet for me but im hoping i should ave a letter by sat.  As soon as i do ill be posting to let you all know.  Thanks for your messages and support everyone


----------



## SarahJaneH

Fingers crossed you have a letter full of good news tomorrow Jule xx


----------



## Jule

Well bit of an update, finally we had our letter today and am glad to say we have funding for our second cycle.So we are both delighted and just hope i can get going with this cycle.    I am day 49 today so hoping i can speak to clinic tom and take norethisterione tom and bleed soon and start with this cycle.  Still worked out that it would be oct by the time i dr and then start stimms but at least i would be on my way.  Will keep you all posted.


----------



## sun dancer

Fab new's jule hope u can get going asap gd luck x


----------



## miriam7

yay jules thats brill hope you sort dates tomorrow


----------



## Kitty71

Great news Jules, you must be so pleased I hope you can get going soon.

Kitty x


----------



## kara76

you know how chuffed i am for you both, hope you get news today

woo hoo


----------



## Sam76

yay - fab news Jule xxx


----------



## marieclare

Good news Jule, hope the dates get sorted for you


----------



## popsi

fantastic news Jule...so happy for you honey xxx


----------



## julespenfold

Fab news Jule xx


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Jule

This is brilliant news - congratulations, you deserve it.  Hope the call with the clinic goes well and you can start soon.

Vixxx


----------



## Jule

Well girls day 1 of my bleed today.
Phoned guys and thye rang me back this pm with my plan
Take pill tomorrow for a month. Start dr on 6th Sept.  Baseline 20th Sept.  Scan in guys 29th sept.  Ec 1st or 4th oct.
Woo hoo a plan    New ticker coming my way


----------



## sugar-fairy

That is bloody brill Jule


----------



## Jule

ooh im so pleased, im off again its great


----------



## PixTrix

aw how amazing is that Jule, so happy for you. Yay xx


----------



## popsi

thats fantastic news Jule..so very happy for you xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Jule!


----------



## sun dancer

Fab news jule gd luck x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Fantastic news Jule - so pleased for you. Will be    this is the one for you x


----------



## Queenie1

fantastic news jule so very happy for you.


----------



## julespenfold

Fab news Jule xx


----------



## kara76

woo hoo thats great news huni


----------



## Laura36

Flippin brilliant news Jule. You're 2 weeks behind me so almost cylcing together!!


----------



## marieclare

Jule YAY well done,      for this cycle. 

Laura! lovely to see you back xxx


----------



## Jule

Thanks girls I'm delighted we can get going.just been to gp and while I was there asked about a sick note which he said of course he would give.one less thing to worry about.ooh laura nbearly cycling together hopefullly it will be good news for us both


----------



## Queenie1

this is great news jule. bfp for you and cardifflaura.


----------



## Sam76

great news Jule - love the ticker  x


----------



## mimi41

Jules i am soooooo pleased for you hun, time will fly


----------



## helen_26

That's great news hun. Not long at all. xx


----------



## jk1

Hi Jule, brilliant news and not long at all!!! yay yay yay!!!

Good luck hun,

Jo xxx


----------



## ratsy

Hi jules   

Massive congrats to you and dp on starting again 

It was lovely to see you the other day your usual friendly self   

Goodluck lovely 

R    xxx


----------



## kara76

hey jules how are you?


----------



## Queenie1

hi jules how are you.


----------



## kara76

hey hun

how are you?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hey Jule - hope you are OK? 
Are you back on the old treatment rollercoaster again yet? 
Hope all is well with you and wishing you lots and lots of luck 
x x


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.
I know its been a while so thought i would update.  To be honest i havent come on here much as if i dont post i dont think so much about my cycle, but i thought i should let you knwo where i am.

It was day 10 of stimms for me yetserday and so i had a scan at guys. The plan was for ec tom or mon.  This is very unlikely now as i only have 7 follicles. 1 size 13mm and the other 6 between 8-11 ish.  Absolute crap!!!! Very disappointed.  I knew i may have a problem as they start me on such a low dose of stimms.  Anyway they kept them at 300 last night but tonight they have been dropped again to 225 menopur.  DOnt know why to me it seems mad when i need more    Anyway got a scan and bloods tomorrow at cardiff and i have to go from there.  Just hoping by keeping it staedy they will get more growing by next friday.  The nurse said there was about another 20 just all very small!!!

I will keep you posted and hoipefully will know a bit more tomorrow.  Think i will ned to travel to London 3 times next week unless they will let Cardiff do my scan and bloods on mon which is what i will push for.


----------



## kara76

i am keeping everything crossed for you hun, sorry for the quick post but mates are due over

will give you a buzz tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

Willing those follies to grow for you Jule. Good they have given you time to stimm for longer hopefully this will do the trick. Good luck for scan and bloods tomorrow. Hope you can get your scan in Cardiff monday must be very tiring going back and forth to London so much. Sending hugs, everything is crossed for you.


----------



## helen_26

Good luck for tomorrow hun, got everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## popsi

thinking of you honey, i know your disapointed but things have time to change... i am     for you both xxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - good to hear from you - been wondering how you're doing   
Sorry that its not better news. Will be    that your follies grow and the others catch them up over the next week. 
Good luck for tomorrow. will be thinking of you
x


----------



## sun dancer

Gd luck for moro jule keeping my finger's and toe's crossed for u praying everything will be fine for u 
take care x x


----------



## miriam7

good luck for scan jules ..really hope you will be pleasantly surprised and they know what they are doing with the doses


----------



## marieclare

Good luck for scan today Jule and I hope you get some more growth. I know what you mean about not thinking about things if you don't come on here. Wishing you all the best


----------



## Queenie1

jule sending you vibes thath those follies grown. hope scan goes well today.


----------



## Jule

well had scan and bloods today.  I now have 13 follicles 6 over 10-15mm and the rest under 10mm.  They have kept me on 225 mh of menopur tonight tom and sun but want my bloods doing again on sun.  IVF wales not open so i have emailed lyndon to see if he is open to have them there.  Otherwise ill need to go to london.  No train is early enough to get me there by 9.30-10am so can get bus but it will be 5am.  They siad if i dont go and continue on the menopur if my levels are too high they will have to abandon the cycle which obviously i dont want to do after getting this far...If i go they can plan for me to go to theatre on wed for ec.  They dont normally do a wed for pgd but they have rung the labs and they will be able to fit me in if i need to go wed.  
I will keep everyine posted.


----------



## marieclare

Jule hope you can get things done at crmw     
I'm not sure about the bloods as they dont have a lab onsite like at the heath but hopefully if they send them to royal glamorgan it should still be ok


----------



## Jule

oh really thanks for that.  I thought lyndon had his own labs.  I probably wont be able to get them done then,  Worth knowing though as i suppose i need to plan for a trip to london.


----------



## marieclare

I might be wrong jule I hope so, they do have lab for embryos etc. thinking about it they must be able to do a quickie turnaround on bloods incase they need to change their own doses


----------



## Jule

no just rang crmw and cant get bloods back until mon whether i have them today or tomorrow.  Wales clinci are useless for this!  Looks like a trip to London for me tomorrow!
Was hoping to de-stress now im stressed again trying to work out hows the cheapest and quickest way to get there by 9.30am!


----------



## popsi

oh Jule... i agree Wales are rubbish for anything urgent !!! ..hope you find a way honey and try not to stress too much (I know silly thing to say ! ) xxx     it will be worth it honey x


----------



## Laura36

Oh no!  Can't believe you can't get bloods done here on the weekend that's rubbish.
What about driving to reading then jumping on the train? There's a car park right next to the station.
Or drive to west London (somewhere like Kew Gardens) and get straight onto the tube. Its outside the congestion zone and should be quiet on a sunday. Will DH go with you?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - thinking of you - and sending you calming thoughts.       
Just wanted to say if you are thinking of driving make sure you leave plenty of time for the Ryder cup traffic around Newport. Dont think its been too bad - but they are starting around 7:30am so the traffic will be building up earlier than that. Wouldnt want you to think you would get a clear run and getting caught up in it


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule, sorry you have to go to London tomorrow but good they monitor you so closely. Keeping everything crossed for you for next week x


----------



## Queenie1

jules good to hear follies are growing. sorry to hear you can't get bloods done here. would lwc be able to help you. good luck for your journey to london.


----------



## Laura36

Good point Taffy I forgot about the flippin golf!


----------



## kara76

ohh no thats a big pain, so sorry your stressing hun and i hope you find a way to get there.


----------



## PixTrix

great you've had some more follies Jule, what a pain about having to get up to London hope you get it sorted x


----------



## marieclare

ugh jule thats so pants. hope you get london sorted with zero stress.


----------



## Jule

Well we are leaving about 5am tomorrow to try and miss the traffic.
We have decided to drive to reading and train in from there.train from reading to paddington is 8am.
Will then need to tube in from paddington,problem there tho as nurse told me on the phone today that there is works on tube lines and will need to use buses.
Don't think tomorrow gonna be a good day!
Will have to go with the flow.
Was gonna go to work mon but decided I need to reat ready for going back on tue night.
Will keep you all posted.
Thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## popsi

Jule...glad you have a plan honey... try to chill a little now and its good your off on Monday to rest a bit


----------



## helen_26

Sounds like a good idea to rest on Monday, you're gonna need it.  Good luck for tomorrow hun. xx


----------



## kara76

i am so pleased you have a plan and damn right to not working monday


----------



## Queenie1

jules good luck for your journey to london. good idea to have monday off from work to rest. hope you don't get too stressed tomorrow. thinking of you


----------



## mimi41

Hope your journey is a good one hun.  Hope those follies have all grown nice and juicy


----------



## Jule

Thanks guys well it was hard getting up at 4.30 but don't feel quite so bad now.I'm on train stopped at slough.our tube lines are closed so will work out another route.keep you all posted.hoping that my follies have grown nicely and plan is still for wed.
Have good sun everyone


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you are ok Jule, hope you got through the London traffic ok and fingers crossed that follies are growing well xx


----------



## Jule

Well heading back now.lining is 10.7 and have 11 follicles over 10.looking at the sizes though only 7 or 8 will be big enough for collection on wed.bit disappointed but will have a phone call with results of blood and confirmation and plan.


----------



## Queenie1

have a good journey back jule. i'm sure they will have a good plan for you good luck for the call. x


----------



## Jule

Oh my god can today drag any more we have just broken down and are stuck on M4!!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Jule I have got everything crossed for you I know ideally you want more but hope that you will get some perfect embies out of those eg

What a day for you, have you got breakdown cover have you got someone coming to help


----------



## Jule

Just called aa but may not be here til 2.30.thank god its dry!what a day we r knackered and now stuck here for god knows how long!


----------



## PixTrix

aw no the last thing you needed. Thank goodness you've got a day off tomorrow. The way I see it now things can only get better for you, fingers crossed


----------



## Jule

Well I hope so cause so far this is the worst cycle ever and the most stressful!typical


----------



## PixTrix

it has been stressful for you, hope you get a lovely surprise at the end


----------



## Jule

Just to top it off the man can't bring us all the way home only to seven bridge and then someone else will pick us up.we r gonna be flipping hours!!!!((((


----------



## Queenie1

oh jule what an awful journey home your having. i hope you get home soon. xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you're home now Jule, what a day


----------



## Jule

We are home yay what a day


----------



## Sam76

Awww Jule what a nightmare journey   out internet has been down most of the afternoon so have only just caught up but been thinking of you all day x 

Glad you're off tomorrow - hope you have a peaceful day, take it easy and lots of rest.  I  know you said you were a bit disappointed that you'll have 7-8 follies ready for Wednesday but on the brighter side the cycle is still moving forward and don't forget that the other lady you cycled with only had 4 eggs and got to transfer   try and keep positive   I'll been sending lots of positive thoughts your way and will have everything crossed on Wednesday xxx


----------



## Queenie1

jules glad you and dh are home safely.

rest up tomorrow ready for wed.

have everything crossed for you


----------



## kara76

quickie hun

hope your now in bed, night night


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh dear what a nightmare day for you - hope the bloods were good   
Wishing you lots and lots of luck for this week


----------



## Jule

Thanks.  I trigger tonight at 8.30pm and plan is for theatre wed 8.30 (1st one down).  I requested this because i still believe i ovulated early after having 15 good size follicles last time and only 7 eggs after going to theatre 1hr 15 mins late!!  
Just hope that with the sizes there is an egg in all the big ones and then at least may have 7-8 which is still dissapointing but nothing can be changed now


----------



## mimi41

All the best jules, let hope every follie has an egg.  Got everything crossed for you hun


----------



## kara76

good luck with trigger hun


----------



## Jule

Thanks Kara.
Trigger just done, hopefully its my last ever injection


----------



## Sam76

Bang on time   ..... everything crossed for you here   x


----------



## kara76

i so so so hope so hun. are you all set for wednesday? yougoing up tomorrow?


----------



## Jule

thanks everyone fingers crossed this is the one for me.
We have booked the train for 3pm and have booked the premier inn near the one we stayed in before.  Cant stay in the same one as it is fully booked.
We plan to come back same day as ec but havent booked a return train incase im not well and we can stay another nite if needed


----------



## Queenie1

have a good journey to london. and good luck for ec. will be    and sending   to you. really hope this is the one for you. good luck  xx


----------



## Laura36

Good luck Jule, I have everything crossed!!


----------



## kara76

jule hope your trip goes well today, not like the other day and i will be thinking of you both tomorrow


----------



## sun dancer

Good luck Jule really hope this is the 1 for u and dh have a safe journey take care 
thinking of u both Gd luck for ec moro x x


----------



## ebonie

Omg jule so sorry i hadnt realised that ec was tomorrow    I will be praying    for u hunnie wishing u so much luck as well big hugs


----------



## mimi41

Saying a little prayer for you Jules.  I hope everything goes ok


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jules - been following your thread. Wishing you all the luck in the world, pray that this is your time x


----------



## Queenie1

good luck jules for tomorrow x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck tomorrow Jules - will say a little    or two for you   
Hope this is your time x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck Jule, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jule

Well I'm delighted 19 eggs,can u believe it.more than double what I thought.I so hope its good news tom and then sun.heading home now to rest.thanks for all your good wishes.


----------



## mimi41

Woohoo Jules 19 eggs.  Thats more than my three cycles put together hun.  Everything crossed for you.  Is transfer on sunday


----------



## Jule

Transfer will be monday if any normal.I will find out how many fertilised tomorrow.sat they will ring and tell me how many they tested and sun I will get a call to tell me how many are normal.keeping everything crossed just for 1


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay Jule wonderful news - will be keeping everything crossed for you.  
I truly hope and pray that its good news all the way from here x x x x


----------



## marieclare

Jule I'm so pleased for you what a great number. I will be thinking of you over the next few days xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Jule, what a fab haul! Fingers crossed for the next step xx


----------



## Queenie1

jules that is fantastic news. well done. will be saying prayers that the next stages go well. good luck.


----------



## kara76

yay yay you already know how very pleased i am for you. 19 eggies so slow and steady was deffo the way to go just like we weere talking about yay yay opps i already said yay yay lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow! Jules that is fantastic news. Good luck for the next few days x


----------



## sun dancer

Jule that is fantastic news what a great number of eggs keeping everything crossed for u over the nxt couple of days
and really really hope its gd news all the way


----------



## helen_26

Wow Jule, 19 eggs is amazing. I'm so pleased for you. Got everything crossed for you phone call tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## kara76

hey hun hope the call comes soon


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hoping its good news - thinking of you x


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you've had some good news with lots of fertilisation today Jule


----------



## Jule

Well finally girls after keeping me waiting all morning i had a call about 1.30pm. As you can imagine by this time i was so worried i thought nothing had fertilised and so had palpitations and was feeling sick on the phone. Anyway good news _*16 fertilised*_ which i cant believe. Still a bit anxious about the rest of the journey and really wishing the weeeknd to be here. Sun i will know if there is anything normal that we can have transferred on mon. The testing will be done sat into sun and they will ring me sat and let me kmow how many are still multiplying, will keep you all posted.


----------



## sun dancer

Jule that's great new's so so pleased for u both gd luck for the 4n call and really really hope that this is ur time x x


----------



## helen_26

16 is great hun. They really kept you waiting though. Really hope sunday comes around quickly for you. X


----------



## kara76

jule you know im pleased for you, 16 is fab and keeping every thing crossed for at least 1 normal embryo


----------



## Taffy Girl

This is such great news - will be thinking of you over the weekend x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Excellent news, 16 wow! Best of luck for your call Saturday x


----------



## popsi

Jule...you know how pleased I am for you both...hope they call you ealier in the day on the weekend ! xx


----------



## Queenie1

jules you know how thrilled i am for you. keeping everything crossed for the weekend and that you get an embryo to transfer.


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for the call tomorrow Jules and for sunday


----------



## PixTrix

keeping everything crossed for you Jule xx


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for the call tomorrow and on sunday. will be thinking of ou and


----------



## miriam7

good luck for call jules hope they dont keep you waiting and your embryos are doing well


----------



## ANDI68

Thinking of you Jule, hoping it's promising news


----------



## Jule

Oh I hope they don't make me wait too long.I haven't slept much last nite,my back is hurting and every time I woke I thought about thw results today and tomorrow.I'm hoping we have over 10.that number lyndon said gives us a good chance of a normal one.


----------



## kara76

im thinking of you and willing that call to come early. i so so hope its good news hun

will chat to you later when im back home, text me please


----------



## Scouse

Jule said:


> Oh I hope they don't make me wait too long.I haven't slept much last nite,my back is hurting and every time I woke I thought about thw results today and tomorrow.I'm hoping we have over 10.that number lyndon said gives us a good chance of a normal one.


Don't post much Jules but just wanted to offer my support and prayers to you and dh! Praying you get the call asap and it's all positive news!
PS Andi what were you doing up at that daft time? Or you just getting practise in for 8 months time?/


----------



## Jule

Well I finally had the call.feel very sick but so far its all good.15 embryos have been biopsied which is great.the embryologist said most were doing really well and a few were a bit slow.today is gonna be so long,just can't stop thinking about tomorrow and worrying.will. Keep you all posted.thanks for all your support.
Hi scouse how r u?what's happening with you?


----------



## kara76

soso pleased huni, another hurdle down.


----------



## Scouse

Looking pretty brilliant this far Jule - long may it continue.  Will check up tom for your latest news!   
Me ........struggling at moment because i can't decide what if anything to do next!  
Try and relax as much as possible altho i know that's easier said than done!
What was diff about this protocol to produce so many eggs?


----------



## Jule

Well I used the same drugs and long protocol but the drug doses were a lot lower and so I stimmed for longer.can't believe I had so many eggs.they only saw 13 max follicles on scan so the others must have been hiding.
Scouse r u thinking maybe not to try ivf or r u just having a break at mo.


----------



## sun dancer

Great news jule thinking of u really hope ur gd luck will carry on 
gd luck for the call moro praying that it's gd news all around for u both x x


----------



## Scouse

Popped on to check your news Jule - hope call comes soon. 
I've had 3 IVF and 1 ICSI all with long protocol and ironically my last tx i responded best and at my old age!
Looking forward to reading your good news


----------



## kara76

jule hoping news comes soon and its good

thikning of you both


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for the call hun        - thinking of you and    for a perfect embie or two x x


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for the call jules hope its not too much longer.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for the call Jule, keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jule

Omg everyone had the call and its good news.we r delighted we have 7 normal embryos woo hoo.transfer tomorrow.they still only want to put 1 back but it will be discussed tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie1

omg bl**dy fantastic news jules. you know how pleased i am for you, was crying happy tears of joy when i heard your news. have a good journey to london and all the very best for a good transfer. bet you and dh are grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh my goodness Jule, that is just the best news! Fantastic, woohoo, I am sooo happy for you! Best of luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## popsi

Jule.. you know I am over the moon for you both,such wonderful news, good luck honey and safe journey xxx


----------



## kara76

i am totally thrilled for you both, i know how nervous it must have been for you both

yay yay


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Jules, best of luck and hope your journey goes well x


----------



## sun dancer

Jule that is fantastic news im so so pleased for u both gd luck for moro and may the gd luck continue for u both 
wooo whooo


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - am absolutely chuffed to bits for you and hubby - I had leaky eyes like Queenie for you! 

Hope all goes well tomorrow - will be thinking of you   

Its gonna be a long couple of weeks ahead - but I hope the best news is still to come at the end of it x


----------



## Scouse

Wow I bet you couldn't believe your ears?   Well done.
Now your dream has begun today and will climax in 9 months time with a baby or two in your arms.  Safe journey and may your 2ww fly by!


----------



## trickynic

Wow - that's brilliant news Jule!!


----------



## Juls78

Good luck for tomorrow jules ! i will be thinking of you all day.

julsxx


----------



## mimi41

Lucky seven Jules, all the best for tomorrow i'll be thinking of you


----------



## ANDI68

What wonderful news Juls    yipppeeeee 

Best of luck for ET.  Do you want 2 transferred?

Andi x


----------



## PixTrix

So so chuffed for you, will be thinking of you lots tomorrow


----------



## marieclare

ahh jule such fab news you so deserve it after everything you've been through. best wishes for tomorrow


----------



## helen_26

Woo Hoo Jule. I´m over the moon for you.  I´m out in Tenerife, but have been thinking of you all day so had to come and find a computer. Best of luck for tomorrow hun, I´ll be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

ooh helen hope your having a lovely time in tenerife. bet weather is lovely


----------



## kara76

jule thinking of you today hun and stu of course


----------



## Jule

Well our appt was 11.10 amd we r still sitting here waiting. we have asked and now been told they r running 30 mins late!fancy not telling us,I've had to have a wee couldn't wait any longer!


----------



## Laura36

Good luck for today


----------



## Jule

Well girls 2 blasts already hatching have gone back.5 hatching frozen aswell.how lucky are we


----------



## julespenfold

fantastic news hun big hugs to u both x


----------



## trickynic

Brilliant news Jule - so happy for you x


----------



## Kitty71

Fantastic news Jule


----------



## marieclare

Jule brilliant well done, so pleased for you    

whatcha plans for the next 10 days?


----------



## Jule

Well 16 days to test so will be spending the nxt 3 days resting to give it every chance to work.


----------



## kara76

i am totally thrilled for you, you must feel on top of the world and frosties too yay yay

good idea to chill for the next few days hun


----------



## Jule

Ooh yes definately.I'm nervius as it is travelling all the way home.worried they will fall out!!


----------



## kara76

pmsl they wont fall out yet you could always lay upside down lol

someone once described the uterus as a peanut butter sandwich and an embryo was like a pea! so they are safe and secure!


----------



## Jule

Ooh ok kara ill remember that one.all sticky and guwy with my little peas inside lol don't think my legs spread over the seats would go down too well with the other passengers lol


----------



## popsi

jule...you know i am over the moon for you honey... what a special day xx


----------



## kara76

lol do it jule, it would be funny


----------



## Scouse

That's B*****  BRILLIANT!   
Well done to youboth!

May the next 16 days fly by!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - congratulations on being PUPO hun! 
Hope you wont be needing those frosties for a while.   
Will say a few little    for you and your embies    
You take up all the seats you need on that train - you have very precious cargo on board   
x x x


----------



## Jule

Thanks guys well im home now, and resting.  Bless Stu he has done everything for me.  GP has written me a sick note as well which he needs to go and collect.  Hope its for 3 weeks as i asked for.
I will be sitiing with my feet up until sat    when of course i will be there for the meet. Im    there will be a positive after this long journey


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Jule .... get your feet up and enjoy being pampered xx


----------



## kara76

hey stu get the chocolate in lol hoover out lol

glad your home and resting hun


----------



## Queenie1

jules i am absolutly thrilled for you both. and frosties as well for silbling. this is def the cycle for you. its gonna be celebrations in 16days time. 

glad to hear you are home and resting. good luck with your 2ww.


----------



## Jule

Ive emailed Lyndon and he said that they would probably be trying to embed now omg i better rest


----------



## mimi41

Thrilled for you jules


----------



## kara76

sticky vibes hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats Jules, couldn't be better for you, rest up and make the most of being PUPO. x


----------



## PixTrix

Fabulous Jule :O) really rooting for you


----------



## Sam76

Sorry I didn't post here yesterday but I know you got my texts. Hope you've got feet up and taking things very easy   
Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday for a big (but gentle) hug  x


----------



## Jule

Hi Sam-thanks.  You have just answered my question from the previous thread lol.  You are coiming sat then   
My feet are up.  My back is killing though so dh has changed the matresses aroiund to see if that helps.  I suffer with a bad back anyway which isnt good and is always bad in the morning after a night lyning down. My body energy has to go to the embryos not my back


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Jule, keep those feet up and take it easy. Fantastic news, congrats on being pupo! Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jule

thanks my feet are up and im busy in the pc doing nothing.  how are you sarah?


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm good thanks Jule, sitting with my feet up at the pc too after a busy day yesterday! Look forward to seeing you at the w/e x


----------



## Jule

yes should be a nice meet, theres loads of us coming.


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Jule fantastic news so glad everything went really well for u and dh 
glad 2 hear that u r taking things easy and resting wiv ur feet up x x


----------



## Jule

Morning everyone.well now day 5 after 5 day transfer.yesterday was a very very bad day for me!I felt stressed and I don't really know over what.me and dh had an argument in the morning which wouldn't normally have bothered me,but I ended up crying on and off most of the day and I didn't really know why.
Dh was working for more than 12 hrs yest so that prob didn't help as I was home alone all day!he arranged for me to go over my sisters for tea and she picked me up.thankfully by then my eyes had gone down,but then I started crying over there!really don't know why yesterday was so bad but I think most of it was worry that if this doesn't work I have to go through yet another cycle which will be no 6 and I'm not sure how many more 2ww I can put myself through.
I have had a headache for most of the week and been dizzy which hasn't helped,prob caused by stress!
All in all not good and just hope today turns out to be better x


----------



## julespenfold

Big    hun hope today is a lot better for you have a big pud today chocolate always helps xx


----------



## Scouse

Jule I'm sorry you had such a bad day - just put it down to the drugs and hormones - that explains every feeling and mood!

 That your test date comes speedily along bringing your bfp so you can congratulate yourself and relax a little !

BIG


----------



## Queenie1

jules so sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday. sending  this journey is such a hard one and you have been so strong. i'm sure the girls will all give you big hugs today at the meet and hopefully today will be a better day for you. thinking of you and sending


----------



## Jule

Thanks for your kind words.

Today thankfully has been much better and it was lovely to meet with you girls who all gave me an extra big hug,  I am feeling more human today though so hopefully onwards and upwards for me        i will try and spend the rest of the wait remaining positive.


----------



## Queenie1

jules so pleased you are feeling better today and that the girls all gave big hugs to you. and cwtches off those gorgeous miracles.


----------



## kara76

hey girl hows you today? doing anything nice?


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Jule, hope you're having a good day today


----------



## Queenie1

hi jules hows your day gone today. hope you are feeling ok.


----------



## Jule

Well had a nice day today.  Went to see dh parents who have returned from bulgaria.  I am feeling ok but my stomach down the bottom is feeling like it is aching and pulling.  not like period pain just a heaviness. I also bought some preg tests today, clear blue as the hopsital gave me one but i like the clear blue and feel they are reliable as we have used them all along. nOt planning on doing them yet but at least i have them ready.


----------



## mimi41

my darlimg good luck for when you test


----------



## PixTrix

glad you had a nice day today. Hope the time goes fast now. What plans have you got, are you going to keep busy to keep your mind off things or are you going to relax


----------



## Jule

Morning everyone well I had plans to walk arpund town with my sister today but I've had a terrible night.my back pain is back with a vengeance,I have ibs pains all under my ribs and couldn't get comfy with that either and felt nauseous,and this norning I'm still feeling sick and had diarrhoea 3 times.don't know what's wrong with me.if it continues today I better ring guys and see if there is anything they can suggest.feeling terrribly sick I wondered if it was ohss as I didn't drink much yesterday and I'm also feeling dizzy


----------



## popsi

Jule honey... I would ring them best to be safe than sorry honey


----------



## kara76

i agree with popsi hun and call them and see what they advise

how many days post et are you now?


----------



## Jule

Well just rang them they don't think it is an infection as I have no temp.think if I was closer they would have seen me but advised if I start vomiting and can't keep fluids down it may be a bug and to see gp.
I did ask if the embryos would be affected if they have embedded and she said no as they would have embedded last wk.
My sister thinks its hormones raising doing it so praying that's the reason.


----------



## popsi

I hope your sister is right too honey xxx


----------



## kara76

i hope your sister is right as hormones can make you feel like this. fingers tightly crossed hun


----------



## mimi41

Hope you feel better soon or if it is hormones then i hope you continue to be sick lol


----------



## Jule

Thanks I do feel like crap at mo I've started heaving now but no sick.got stomach cramps as well-cant believe this-typical I have been so careful!
I am 7 days past 5 day et.just hope with these cramps those embryos are remaining stuck if they r already!


----------



## kara76

does it feel like OHSS hun?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule sorry you are feeling poorly    , really hoping your sister is right about the hormones      xxx


----------



## Jule

Its gettin worse.I'm waiting on gp and ivf wales to ring me back


----------



## Scouse

Jule on a 'less than positive note' ivf wales told me s & d were Not symptoms of ohss 12 hours before being rushed in (don't want to scare you but make sure you are checked out and bloods taken/ scans done!)
On a REAL positive note ohss post et is normally a sign of pregnancy and of twins as hcg levels are so high!

Good luck my luvly girl!  Let me know if you want to know more info re ohss!


----------



## Jule

Oh scouse that's interesting cause guys have fobbed me off with stomach bug.
Did it feel like griping cramps up high in stomach area rather than low down.I've got terrible griping pains under my ribs.can barely keep water in without rushing to toilet!
I've also got headache now but not sure if that's dehydration my mouth is so dry


----------



## Kitty71

Jules sending you a big hug    sorry to hear you are feeling poorly.

Kitty xxx


----------



## Jule

Ivf wales rang back and said they think its a stomach bug and to have dioralyte but to keep a look out for signs of ohss.
Gp rang and wants to see me this pm.appt 2.40.will post when I'm home.just hope I have no diarrhoea,I don't want to ggo out!


----------



## Scouse

Glad you're seeing gp - i'll check uplater see how you are!


----------



## sun dancer

Jule sorry u not feeling 2 gd hope the gp can help u thinking of u hope u get sorted x x


----------



## Scouse

Has anyone heard from Jule?


----------



## Jule

I'm back.been to gp who said it is a tummy bug as lots of it going around.
Thankfully diarrhoea has slightly eased and cramps have eased but got quite a bit of pain down below.
Gp advised that this diarrhoea and gripes could affect the embryos!ivf wales said the same.
I did test girls and it was positive!!!!!
Not feeling that excited about this as so worried about the damage caused.hopefully it will still be there fri and I will feel happier.


----------



## RachelC27

jule, Iv been on anti sickness tablets for moderate/severe ohss since saturday! dont let them fob u off! felt exactly like a 24-48 hour bug!  not trying to frighten u tho chic! wow positive!!!!!


----------



## Jule

Did u have the bad diarrhoea and griping pains.I've not had vomiting only nausea.thankfully managed to keep a piece of toast down.
I just want to be better.don't want ohss.is it only anti sickness tablets they gave u?gp felt my stomach and said it was soft and not painful when she pushed on it


----------



## Scouse

I didn't have actual sicknes just nausea - the only time i was actually sick was in A & E!
As for damaging embies......its the dehydration that can cause them a problem........you need to be drinkin 3 litres of fluid - gatorade is good as it has the extra salts in that you'll be passing and eat a high protein diet!  Sorry if tmi but are you passing urine ok and is it a dark colour?


----------



## RachelC27

yeh had gripping pains and one bout of diarrhoea, havnt actually been vomitting all that much but got really bad nausea all day everyday, no jule, i got the anti sickness, painkillers, caborgoline and they put me on clexene now as ohss can thicken the blood, please dont think im trying to scare u xxx


----------



## Scouse

ps my stomach was so bloated i looked 9 months pregant and was very tender to touch......couldn't roll over in bed or sit up!  I was like a beached whale  
Hopefully just a 48 hour bug and you'l be a happy bfp er on Fri X


----------



## Jule

Urine ok very clear.I am drinkin quite a bit of water even though it is sometimes coming out.I have also started drinking dioralyte to replace all the salts.my poo and wee are both clear like water!


----------



## Jule

Meant to stay haven't eaten anything apart from piece of dry toast don't want any more diarrhoea.


----------



## Scouse

It does sound more like a bug!
When I went to see gp he was astonished at the size of me and that was a week later! Stomach was soooooo distended!
OHSS worsens at night so any probsl get help, but it sounds like you're just unfort.
Take it easy and just keep believing in that positive bfp result!


----------



## Jule

Thanks scouse ill ring out of hours if anytging changes.my stomach tends to bloat more after all the water.when I saw gp it didn't feel too bad


----------



## Scouse

Honestly if you had severe ohss the gp would see straight away and you stomach is so distended your skin is taught!  Just look after yourself and keep drinking cos it will stop you becoming dehydrated!
Big


----------



## Queenie1

oh jules so sorry to hear how poorly you are. really hope it doesn't last long and a little congrats on the positive. will send i big one when you are feeling better .big   and if it gets worse seek help.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule, sorry you are having such a rough time    , I will whisper congrats on the bfp and keep fingers tightly crossed for Friday. rest up and keep drinking the water, thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## kara76

jule hope your feeling better and resting up. i very much doubt any damage to your implanted embryo/embryos has been done huni and yay to your postive, keep an eye on yourself as i know you are and if your still ill tomorrow deffo be seen again. keep up the fluids hun and we will chat tomorrow


----------



## mimi41

Congrats Jule really pleased for you.  They will still be there on friday, like i told you i had the same symptoms as you on my first tx and still got positive

Afm i have been chucking up all day, could it be something we ate jules


----------



## Kitty71

Jule hope you feel better soon. A little congrats for now and the rest to come   

Maybe that rubbish chef was useless as well as slow!!!!


xxx


----------



## jk1

sorry to hear you are feeling so ill Jule....small congrats on your poisitve and fingers crossed for friday hun xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Jule, sorry you are feeling so crap. I hope things ease up for you. Yippee on your positive, i know you are feeling a little uneasy at the mo so will scream it from the roof tops on Friday. you are doing whats right in keeping your fluids up so I'm sure embies will be fine.

There a huge bugs doing the rounds but OHSS could still be a factor, esp with a positive so any concerns get yourself checked take care


----------



## miriam7

hope you are feeling ok tonight jules if your still bad in morning i would see someone again   congrats on your positive its early but hey its still a positive


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Jule,

I can't add to the great advice you've already been given, take it easy. If you're too scared to be thrilled for your positive, I'm gonna be thrilled for you, lol! I said I had a great feeling for you..

Keep us posted, hope you're feeling better soon.

Mrs T x


----------



## sun dancer

Jule hope u feel better very soon and congrats on ur positive im sure ut will b the same on friday sending a big hug ur way


----------



## skyblu

So sorry to hear you are so poorly jule, big congrats on your bfp I'm sure it will be the same on Friday.
Take it easy and drink plenty, hope tomorrow will be a better day for you.
Big 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Queenie1

hi jule thinking of you today. hope you had a good night and are feeling better this morning. if not hope you get some help.


----------



## Jule

Everyone thanks so much for your kind words.today the gripes have stopped which is great and so far one episode of loose poo but not diarrhoea.hoping it stays that way.sore boobs and pulling pains have stopped so don't know if the embryos have gone or resting after yesterday trauma.no bleeding so that's good.
Mimi how r u today?do u think it was the tyrisha?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - so sorry you have been feeling so poorly.    Hope you feel much better very soon.   

I too have had an upset stomach/nausea since Sunday evening which has wiped me out - so there are definitely some nasty things about at the moment. Take care of yourself. 

I'm sure your positive will be there on Friday - and I will be celebrating big time with you then


----------



## Queenie1

jule so glad to hear you are feeling a little better. i'm sure your little embies are just resting. keep up the fluid and look after yourself.

mini hope your feeling better today

taffy hope your feeling better 


    to you all


----------



## Jule

Gosh 3 of us unwell that's terrible!hope taffy you are feeling bit better today.I've just made a cup of tea bit nervous to drink it but fancied so just hope it doesn't come straight out.


----------



## kara76

jule so pleased your feeling better. will give you a call when tyler has a nap

weird how so many of you are ill!!!!

jule have your tea if you fancy it that must be a good sign.


----------



## Taffy Girl

I am on my mother's remedy of flat diet coke .... apparently does the same as diorylite (sp!) ... is easing the nausea a little too x


----------



## Scouse

Jule just checking up on you - sounds like you're over the worse so try to chill, keep drinking and keep that    going.  You have a positive........You have a positive........You have a positive........You have a positive........


----------



## marieclare

Jule hope you are feeling better today, can't wait to say congratulations properly


----------



## sun dancer

Jule so glad u feeling better 2day keep resting and take care x


----------



## mimi41

Glad your better jule, that was a nasty bug


----------



## Jule

Well just managed to have some soup and 2 pieces of bread and so far it has stayed down.  COuldnt drink my tea after, the taste just turned me so just sticking to water-its safer.
Still nervous about the positive so have booked into CRMW tomorrow for my bloods hoping that will give me a bit of reassurance.  I would have gone to IVF wales but dh going to take me before work and it is not going to be enough time to get to cardiff and back.


----------



## kara76

im sure having bloods will help you huni. hope you dont get the trots again


----------



## Jule

ooh kara me neither it was like being a child again when i was ill with D+V then.  So glad i feel better. Ive even got a bit of colour.


----------



## PixTrix

so glad you're picking up Jule, you've been through a horrid few days. Good you are getting  your bloods done tomorrow. Big hugs


----------



## Queenie1

good to hear your feeling better and keeping food down. keep resting and hopefully you will be even better tomorrow,

good luck with the bloods tomorrow. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So glad you are feeling better Jule x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you are feeling better Jule, sure your embies are holding tight and have snuggled in well. Take care and good luck with bloods tomorrow


----------



## skyblu

Glad you are feeling better Jule and good luck tomorrow.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck today jule


----------



## popsi

thinking of you and wishing you the very best of luck today Jule xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hi Jule - hope you are feeling better today   
Good luck with the bloods today - keeping everything crossed here for you x


----------



## Scouse

Just popped on to wish you well Jule and looking forward to hearing your news!


----------



## Jule

Well had my bloods and she said they will be back this pm and she will ring as soon as they are back.  Initially i was told not to book friday because she said if my results were good then that would be reassurance enough but when i said i was only day 12 she did say i would probably need another blood test fri-ill just wait and see later.

I saw Lyndon he ahs also been unwell with D+V but said he has had to work for the last 3 weeks non stop and Amanda the Dr has been there too. They said they have been really busy and today was gonna be slightly better for them.  He looked well though and he said they have had pregnancies already and are waiitng on quite a few at the moment.


----------



## sun dancer

Jule gd luck for the 4n cal later keeping my fingers and toes crossed for u


----------



## Laura36

Good luck!  I reckon it'll be a good number but no harm in getting more done on Friday as well just to be doubly reassured


----------



## julespenfold

Jules big hugs hun hope you get a good result this aft, thinking of you xx


----------



## Jule

WEll i finally had the call and OMG my bloods are 194, which i was told was very good.  So i can now celebrate my


----------



## Taffy Girl

woohoo congrats hun       xxxxx


----------



## trickynic

OMG!!!!!!! Congratulations Jule!! That's bloody fantastic!


----------



## Queenie1

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR  


I am absolutely thrilled for you both. you both deserve this so much.

omg jules your pregnant and gonna have a baby. woohoo


----------



## Scouse

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations!​


----------



## sun dancer

Jule a massive congratulations 2 u and dh i bet u r on cloud 9 
take care of yourself whoo woo u r having a baby


----------



## mimi41

Told you lol congrats to you both woohoo


----------



## Vixxx

Fab news Jule - congratulations - that's brilliant!


----------



## julespenfold

Congratulations hun thats fab news yey!!


----------



## kara76

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH ON YOUR BFP WOO HOO

you know already i am made up for you, yippee yippee


----------



## PixTrix

sooooooooooooo happy for you Jule, huge congratulations you are going to  be a mummy and a very good one you'll be too. Oo yippee


----------



## Kitty71

Yay Jule so happy for you!!!!



Kitty xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule, that's just brilliant, so so happy for you and dh!


----------



## Laura36

Amazing! Well done both of you.


----------



## ANDI68

You celebrate Jule    Well done to you both xxx


----------



## helen_26

OMG Jule, i am so pleased for you both. DH says Congratulations too.  You deserve this so much.  You are totally my inspiration and give me so much hope.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo, huge congrats. I'm thrilled for you. So glad all your efforts have paid off x


----------



## miriam7

bloody brilliant jules.. all that travelling back and forth was sooo worth it   congratulations!!


----------



## claire1

Jule Congratulations I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## Sam76

Brilliant, just brilliant   x


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone we still can't believe it and we still have a long way to go,but just goes to show keep going and hopefully everyone will get there.
I still haven't told guys ill test again tom and ring them then.hopefully they will then give me a plan for a scan.ill keep you posted xx


----------



## jk1

Jule - I actually have tears in my eyes....so so so happy for you...well done you!! xx


----------



## Scouse

Sorry Jule but going to ask a question you'll probab find very    but -
what changed between this cycle and last to get such a good response and all those wonderful healthy 'normal' embies compared to last time?
Sorry I don't know much about this thread   
Your journey was truly a trial and error.......... but what a happy ending


----------



## Kitty71

Jules you and the girls have given me alot of hope.

I keep having to stop myself thinking beyond this first cycle but if it's not good I won't give up!!!

k xxxx


----------



## marieclare

Yay Jule well done so so pleased for you, its so true we will all get there in the end   
best wishes for first scan


----------



## Juls78

Ohhh jules- amazing news- so happy for you!!!!! xxxx

julsxx


----------



## Jule

Thanks guys.
Scouse the thing very different with my cycles with guys compared to ivf wales is the close blood monitoring for oestrodiol,lh and fsh.they do these bloods as much as every day in the second wk of stimms to stop the ohss.last cycle I really did nearly have ohss but this time they started me really low and I went steady.I was so gutted because I wasn't responding but on the last week things started improving.obviously for me slow and steady worked really well although at the time I was so disappointed as I thought they had got it all wrong.just goes to show they do know what they r doing


----------



## Jule

Test done this am for guys.I done a digital test and it said 2-3 so ill ring them at 9am


----------



## Taffy Girl

Think I may have been a little conservativw with my congratulations earlier this week what with being under the weather..... no one deserves the dancing bananas more than you - I am totally over the moon for you and DH...... you is gonna have a   
Woo Hoo!


----------



## kara76

I am over the moon for you both


----------



## Queenie1

fantastic news jules.


----------



## popsi

What wonderful news honey... is official !! xxxxxxxxx


                     spinspinspin                        spin


----------



## PixTrix

you did it, you did it, yipee yippee yay. So very happy for you both. Huge congratulations


----------



## Jule

OOh girls im loving the colourful screen    all those jumping bananas waves, kisses hugs and everything else. Its amazing thanks girls.
STill waiting on guys to ring me back i left a message but didnt tell them the result as i thought they would defiantely ring me then.  Just want a date for a scan then i can do new ticker for my next


----------



## PixTrix

ooo hope they get back to you soon and you have a date for your scan.


----------



## Jule

Well girls I am completely shocked!!!I just rang guys for the 3rd time today although have only left one message and the message on the phone states the unit is now closed!!!what a bloody joke,thought they may have rung me back to find out the result!obviously they don't want to know


----------



## PixTrix

aw that not fair is it Jule, does that mean you'll have to wait until Monday now or will there be someone there on the weekend. Hope its sorted soon for you


----------



## Jule

Monday now but im not going to ring they can chase me.  THye are the ones who need the result for the HFEA! Shame cause they have been good up until now


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jules, I am thrilled you got confirmation of your BFP. Its like a competition with all the congrats symbols, lol! Sorry cant compete off my phone. You must be annoyed about not getting a scan date but have a fab weekend just being..PREGNANT !

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

hey hun naughtie of guys bit just think when you get a scan date you will be even closer yay


----------



## Kitty71

Hey Jule I'm not missing out on the dancing for you!!



(Bad Guys  sorry they didn't ring you back)


----------



## PixTrix

How are you doing Jule, are you up there on cloud nine dancing away! Hope you get hold of guys tomorrow and geta date for your scan


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone.
Had lovely weekend with family.really struggling to get jeans on though I am so very bloated.don't know if its combination of bfp and ibs or one or othere.getting lots of ibs knots but wondering if it is the pessaries which I csn do nothing about.not allowed to take my peppermint oil capsules which I normally take either.
Still have pulling pains on and off and still got what feels like left ovary pain same as it was after ec but it eased and has now returned!
Phoned guys again this am and another message left!


----------



## kara76

god guys are slow now , come on guys lol

bloating, aches and pains are pretty normal, wear whatever you feel comfy in


----------



## mimi41

Jules i found the drugs made me put weight on quickly, who cares your going to get fatter anyway lol


----------



## Queenie1

jules so happy for you. bet you and dh are still up on cloud 9. hope you hear off guys soon and get a scan date. have you told anyone about your bfp.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Chuffed to bits for you on your official BFP Jule, hope you hear from Guys soon x


----------



## Jule

well 2nd message for today left on phone at guys.  Im really shocked at how poor they have been!

I have told everyone now about my bfp. I told the family wed and 1 or 2 freinds fri and then the rest yesterday. So only person who doesnt know is my boss and she may get to know when i get another sick note


----------



## kara76

good for you getting another sick note, dont blame you at all

i bet everyone is over the moon for you


----------



## Jule

Yes everyone really pleased.

Finally had a call from guys and they said congratulations and that was it basically.  She asked how i was feeling and said i need to take progesterone for another 4 weeks.  She hasnt arranged a prescription she sadi for me to get from the GP so i hope they will give it to me!
I have arranged a scan at crmw for next thur i will be 6 weeks and 1 day.  Debbie said that would be fine. Hopefully will get another sick note for a week or 2 which will take me to the middle of nov which will be nice as i have leave beginning of Dec


----------



## kara76

yay yay not too long to wait and i hope it doesnt seem to long to you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

How exciting, bet you cant wait for your scan. Hope you are enjoying and not worrying too much


----------



## julespenfold

Fab news about your scan jules bet you cant wait to see juniors xx


----------



## Kitty71

So exciting jule, bet you just can't wait.

k xxx


----------



## helen_26

So exciting. I bet you can't wait to see your little one. xx


----------



## Jule

Well I've been to the gp and she was happy to give me a sick note for whtever I wanted.I said I'd be happy to go back to work on the 11 th nov so that I have 2 days in work before a full week.think that will be hard enough to start with.


----------



## Jule

Forgot to say done our last digital test this am just to check it was increasing and it said 3+ so we are on track


----------



## PixTrix

Glad your GP is being supportive Jule and yippee to the test. Loving your tiker, woohoo a week to go!


----------



## Shellebell

Jule it wasn't you a few days ago on the Simon Mayo show on Radio 2  The 3 words to sum up your day was a Jules from Wales with Up The Duff


----------



## Jule

Ooh no that wasnt me wonder what that was all about.


----------



## PixTrix

How you doing Jule, scan getting closer now


----------



## kara76

pmsl shell thats class

jule how was you huni?


----------



## Queenie1

how are you jules getting nearer to scan.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jules, well only 6 days til your scan, good news on the test. Hope you are bearing up ok x

PS I'm thinking of getting signed off for my next cycle - hope you dont mind me asking what do they put on the sick note ? I dont want my boss to know the reason!


----------



## Jule

On my sick note the last 2 times was physical debility but this time I coulndt read the writing but looked something similar.

Getting bit nervous for scan but just wanna know if and what is there.still not getting too excited cause so nervous even though I've had positive test.

I've been having terrible ibs pains waking me in the night and I'm not able to get back to sleep.they are so painful I can't straighten up.I don't know what to do.the more I think about it I think it maybe the cyclogest.I'm gonna ask at scan when I can stop them hoping they will say soon even if I have to have something else.also my bum is sore now too


----------



## trickynic

Hi Jule - try peppermint tea and peppermint oil capsules. I found they worked really well x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Jules, sorry you are suffering x


----------



## Jule

Trickynic am I able to take peppermint oil capsules cause gp said the instructions say with caution.did u take them?did u have same pains


----------



## PixTrix

Oo Jule IBS pain is horrid. if you think its the cyclogest is there anyway that you could change to gestone?

Hope you find something that does the trick for you


----------



## trickynic

Jules  I only just discovered the capsules as I had problems after my c-section so can't say whether they're safe to use in pregnancy or not. The tea is good though anyway.


----------



## Queenie1

sorry to hear your in pain jules. hope you find a way to ease it. 

all the best for your scan.


----------



## Jule

Well today is the 1st morning to wake up with no pain.I'm gonna ring guys though and see if I can have something instead of cyclogest.
For the last 2 days I've taken the morning pessary and then done the evening about 4.30-5ish to see if that settled it a bit.I've also been drinking 2-3 glasses of peppermint cordial-its disgusting though .
I asked pharmacist about peppermint capsules yesterday and she said there were no contraindications in her book but to check with the drs so will check at guys today if they won't change the drug.


----------



## jo1985

jule hope feel better soon bet ya cant wait 4 scan x


----------



## jk1

Jule - sorry to hear you've not been feeling too good but sounds like things are easing off....i have sympathy with you!!  

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

jules what did guys say? i always had trouble with cylogest and never any horrid effects with gestone

hope your ok


----------



## Jule

Well no surprise and guys have not rung back!
Have loads of bloating and wind trapped so likely gonna struggle again after tonites pesaary which ill be doing veru soon.
If I get no joy with guys before thur ill speak to crmw and see what they suggest.
Can't believe scan is only 3 days away,wish it was tom lol


----------



## Queenie1

can't believe how poor guys are at returning calls. hope you hear off them soon jules and they can help you with your pain. 

woo hoo not long to go for scan.


----------



## mimi41

Jules my con put me on utrogest which is a tablet much nicer than gestone and cyclogest.  Hope bloating stops soon, have you changedto front door now that might help hun

Good luck for scan xxxxxx text me


----------



## kara76

naughtie guys

as you know cylogest always upset me, gestone was great


----------



## Jule

Thanks mimi ill ask guys tom if they ring back!
I can't do front door as eveeytime I do at least one I get thrush I'm very sensitive!


----------



## ANDI68

Oh Jule,

It must be so unpleasant.  I'm getting wind, bloating and soreness too with the cyclogest.  It didn't bother me before but I've been taking it a lot longer this time.

Hope you can switch to a suitable alternative.  

Good luck with scan ... not long now


----------



## PixTrix

aw Jules Guys are bad not getting back to you. Hope you are soon feeling more comfortable. Scan day will soon be here xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry you're still suffering Jules, hope you get a solution soon. So exciting scan is nearly here !


----------



## Jule

Well thankfully IBS seems to have settled although dont want to speak too soon.  Im drinking 2 glasses of peppermint cordial a day and that seems to be helping.  Guys havent rung back so ill speak to CRMW on thursday.  Cant believe 2 weeks til scan scarey and exciting at same time, shame i have to wait until 4pm


----------



## PixTrix

Glad IBS has settled for you Jule. Do you mean 2 days to scan not weeks lol that is exciting and I'm sure nerve wracking the same time. Aw it will be such a special time


----------



## Jule

oh yes lol pix 2 wks is a long time!


----------



## kara76

did they call back hun?


----------



## Jule

No call and I'm not bothering to ring them back as they can't be bothered to return my call.ill still discuss it tom with debs in crmw.I've started doing the evening pessary about 4-5pm and it is making a huge difference.


----------



## kara76

thats great jules, shame guys didnt return your call though

big day tomorrow


----------



## Jule

yes nervous day tomorrow as ill be sitting at home waiting!  Even dh is getting nervous now.  I cant understand why im not excitied but just nervous there will be no hb and then nothing there!


----------



## kara76

i think most people are more nervous than anything else hun. i was nervous before all my scans


----------



## marieclare

best wishes Jule, shame you have to wait til 4pm. Me and Dh have tradition now with CRMW to get there early and go to M&S cafe round the corner, you should go and have a brew and do some xmas browsing beforehand. will be thinking of you tomoz xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Jule! 

Marieclare - where's the M&S cafe?  I must have missed that   

Vixxx


----------



## marieclare

Vixx if you approach from the M4 you go past a big retail park on the left just before where the clinic is, it has a new look too with a starbucks in


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule - just want to wish you lots of luck for your big day - hope the day does not drag too much for you x


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for Scan tomorrow Jule   

Kitty xx


----------



## PixTrix

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Jule, good luck. Hope you manage to find something to do to keep your mind occupied while you wait.


----------



## sun dancer

Jule just want 2 wish u gd luck for moro b thinking of u cant wait 2 hear ur news x x


----------



## jk1

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Jule,

Jo xxxx


----------



## popsi

Good luck for tomorrow darling .. wonder how many are in there xxxx


----------



## Jule

OOh thank you everyone. As soon as i know the outcome i will let you all know


----------



## Queenie1

jule good luck for scan tomorrow. i think its gonna be double good news for you. will be thinking of you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jules, best of luck for tomorrow, I'm excited to hear your news x


----------



## miriam7

wishing you lots of luck for scan jules what a bummer that its not till 4!


----------



## kara76

no one waiting days, just hours now woo hoo.


----------



## Jule

Well big day here suppose I'm bit more excited now cause I'm still getting pulling so see that as a good sign.oh my goodness what will be in there


----------



## kara76

i am so pleased your getting excited. its been a long time coming


----------



## jk1

Jule - i wonder if it will be two babies!!! how exciting....good luck and can't wait for you to get home to tell us all how it went!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Scouse

Jule just wanted to wish you well for today!  Can't wait to hear your news !


----------



## jo1985

good luck for today jule cant wait to find out if 1 or 2 babies so happy 4 you


----------



## mimi41

gd luck today, can't wait to hear about the twins lol


----------



## claire1

Good luck for today.  Cant wait to see how many bubs there are.


----------



## helen_26

Good luck hun. I'm really excited for you so goodness knows how you must be feeling. X


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ooh Jule, it is exciting, good luck to you and dh, can't wait to hear your news


----------



## PixTrix

Oo I expect you're either on route or there now.....


----------



## Jule

OMG well girls im home and i saw a heartbeat it was amazing well actually i saw two there are TWINS can you believe it, we are over the moon


----------



## helen_26

WOOHOO!!!!! Fantastic news, you must be over the moon.  Double trouble heading your way xxx


----------



## Queenie1

CONGRATULATIONS WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS

so very happy for you both jule.


----------



## jk1

OMG Jule!!!!! twins!!!!!!!!!! yay yay yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

so very pleased for your and stu

yay yay congratulations


----------



## sun dancer

WOOOO WHOOO fantastic news jule TWINS a massive congrats 2 u and dh im landed for u both x x


----------



## ANDI68

What fantastic news Jule ... yep, a long time coming for you both.  Congratulations!!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Vixxx

Congratulations Jule, that's brilliant news!     

Now sit back and take it easy!

Vixxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

So so excited for you and dh Jule, wonderful news!


----------



## josiejo

WOW Julie, that is such fantastic good. Huge congratulations to you and DH.


----------



## julespenfold

Yey!! Congrats to you both


----------



## marieclare

omg wow wow, congratulations such brilliant news!!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Double congratulations to you! Wonderful news  
So pleased for you both    
Make sure you take it very easy now and look after yourself and your precious cargo 
x


----------



## PixTrix

Aw I've been grinning from ear to ear Jule. Its the most fantastic news so happy for you


----------



## miriam7

so happy for you both its bloody brilliant news   now make sure you take it easy


----------



## claire1

Congratulations to you both_, _I'm so pleased for you both. Get as much rest as you can, cause you'll need it in a few months. But their so worth it


----------



## mimi41

Told you lol

Congratulations couldn't have happened to a nicer couple, i've shed a few happy tears for you lol

I think i should be called mystic meg lol


----------



## jo1985

congratulations to you so happy for you twins wow amazing x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

OMG TWINS!! Huge congrats to you Jules, you must be thrilled. Make sure you take it easy x


----------



## Kitty71

What fantastic news!!! So happy for you and hubby,

Kitty xx


----------



## skyblu

TWINS u and dh must be so excited. Well done I am so happy for you 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Scouse

Congrats to both Marie and Jule!
Wishing you a blooming wonderful pregnancy X


----------



## popsi

Jule...you know how excited I am for you both, i had a HUGE smile when I had your text xx wishing you a happy healthy 8 months !!


----------



## ebonie

aww fab news jule so pleased for u both , so exciting twins


----------



## kara76

how were your celebrations?


----------



## Jule

Aah it was lovely.we went over my sisters for tea.she had bought me 2 bags of maternity clothes,leggings baggy tops.it was amazing like christmas.some of it she had bought 3 years ago when I had my 1st positive and never got the opportunity to give it to me.bless her eyes were filling.it was lovely.me and dh had a book each and dh had another book,smellies,beers.it was amazing.can't believe she has had it for such a long time.she also had bought new recently.
Both our families were delighted with the news.

Mimi spot on 

Thank you all for your continued support through this very long emotional journey


----------



## Taffy Girl

Aw Jule that is so so lovely - I am sure your family are all as thrilled for you as we are


----------



## trickynic

WOW!!! Congratulations Jule, that's amazing!!!!


----------



## marieclare

Thats made me cry reading about your sister how lovely


----------



## Queenie1

marieclare said:


> Thats made me cry reading about your sister how lovely


ditto.

so happy for you both. enjoy the next 9 months


----------



## kara76

aww how very lovely of your sister, i bet she has been dieing to give them to you

yay yay


----------



## Jule

Yes she has bless her.
Thanks everyone for all your lovely wishes


----------



## Jule

Well sorry girls been really slow updating but so tired and not been well that I've been in bed really early.
I had a scan on wed which was all ok and babies r measuring to date.however on thur had a few spots of blood.these did settle and so I rang amanda at crmw to check if she thought it was the scan.she has suggetsed re scanning me monday.so another scan monday.
Tried ringing guys but we kept missing each other and so they don't really know but did ask if I've got another scan booked which I had booked for 1st dec.
I'm now sitting in clinic waiting to be seen by midwife.in our area they don't come and clerk u anymore at home I have to come to clinic which is a bit different!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad the spotting has settled Jule. Shame they don't book you in at home any more, hope all goes well with mw. Keep taking things easy xxx


----------



## Sam76

Hiya Jule - sorry to hear about the spotting and glad it's settled. Hope that the scan gives you more reassurance on Monday too xx GP told me mw would come to my house to do booking in but when she didn't turn up I called surgery and was told to go there.  MW said she's never gone to people's houses sinceshe started there   ...I'm still amazed at how different things are in different places and how little info seems to be shared between people. Anyway hope you'reappointment goes well and you get to put feet up and relax back at home soon xxx


----------



## Queenie1

jule hope app with mw goes well. sorry to hear about spotting glad that it has settled and scan goes well on monday.

hope you are home soon and can rest up. x


----------



## kara76

hiya hun

sorry to hear about the spotting but good that its settled. how was the mw?

mine didnt come to the house either!


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Jule, hope MW appoint went well and that the spotting stays away big hugs


----------



## Jule

Well midwife appt was a waste of time.I sat there for 45 mins and was seen for 5 mins.she called me in done my urine,bp,ht and wt and then said they were gonna book me at home on the 1st.why on earth didn't they just send me an appt in the post-pointless.anyway rest of day has been gr8 been to my nepher 3rd birthday in soft play and then had my hair coloured so all glamorous ready for christmas


----------



## Queenie1

jule sorry to hear that mw app was a waste of time. glad you had a good day otherwise. 

has the spotting stayed away 

sounds like we both had same idea i had my hair coloured yesterday ready for xmas.


----------



## Jule

Queenie no more spotting thank goodness scan tom as amanda suggested it.

I had some red ready for xmas in my hair.how's yours did u have any xmas colour


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for scan tomorrow. 
i hope you are keeping well and resting lots
loving the ticker. 

red sounds lovely. no been boring and gone for the same shade as usual.


----------



## miriam7

jules how are you doing hope you are you feeling well,how many weeks are you now ?just saw your ticker 13 weeks wow times going quick!


----------



## Jule

Hi miriam I'm fine.thanks for asking.I've had a hectic christmas as usuual  
Hope everyone enjoyed their christmas.I was spoilt as usual but I'm making the most as prob won't be so much next year.


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.well its been a very long time since I've updated here but thought I would as this may be the last time.or at least will be for some time.

Most of u know we had our babies very very early at 27wks, on 30 march.they are now 10wks today.they r doing very well and have been progressing slowly.they are still in hosp and will be for another 2-3 wks.
Holly was twin 1 weighing 2ib, today she was weighed again and now weighs 4ib so she has doubled her birth wt.
Aaron was born weighing 2ib 4ozs and today weighs 4ib 13.                    

At birth the hosp had to send fluid from each cord to guys for testing to see if the babies had an unbalanced translocation,which we were hoping they wouldn't have.
We had the results and neither baby has an unbalanced translocation which we are very pleased about.aaron's chromosome makeup is normal however holly does have the balanced translocation of 3 and 18 the same as dh.this means that when she wants to start a family she may have to go through the same as us and have the pgd and genetic counselling.
Guys will follow both babies up at 1yr and 2yrs of age to check there are no developmental problems as will our local hosp.


----------



## kara76

Hiya jule and nice to hear from you. I hope to visit when ur all home and settled in

Sorry to hear about hollys translocation. I always thought they tested the embryos to rule this out.

Its good guys follow up on your babies

Hope your feeling ok


----------



## Queenie1

jules lovely to hear off you. 

sorry to hear holly has the same as dh. good that guys are gonna keep an eye on them for a while yet. i hope you are little ones are soon home together. 
hope you and dh are managing to cope.
always thinking of you all. x


----------



## Jule

No guys could only 99% rule out unbalanced but would never be able to test for balanced.we were hoping it was going to be ok although we weren't too bothered as the main thing was that they r not unbalanced.holly may not have any problems if she met someone without fertility problems. 
We are hoping we can come home in the next 2-3 wks.keeping everything crossed


----------



## kara76

Very complicated isn't it

I so hope u can all be at home together soon, that will be amazing and I can come see you then too


----------



## Laura36

Hi Jule,
Lovely to hear from you and wow the babies are now amazing weights! 
Hopefully Holly won't have any IF problems but if she does need tx then you'll be able to tell her all about it.


That will be fab if you're all home in a few weeks time - I want to visit for cuddles too please!


take care xx


----------

